# آبائيات .... للعودة إلي التعليم الآبائي الرسولي



## ميشيل فريد (16 مايو 2019)

في هذا الموضع سأضع الفكر الآبائي الذى نفخه الروح القدس في آباء الكنيسة الأوائل, عندما كان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وبهم .... راجيا أن تعود الكنيسة إلي ما كانت عليه من مجد ....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1334684746697776/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مايو 2019)

*لا تعجوا من القول بأن العالم أجمع قد اُفتدي! لأن الذي مات عن العالم لم يكن مجرد إنسان، بل هو ابن الله الوحيد. لقد استطاعت خطية إنسان واحد، وهو آدم، أن تُدخل الموت إلى العالم. فإن كان بسقطة إنسان واحد قد ملك الموت على العالم، فكيف لا تملك الحياة بالأحرى ببر إنسان واحد (رو17:5)؟ وإن كانا حينذاك قد طُردا من الفردوس بسبب شجرة أكلا منها، أليس من الأسهل أن يدخل المؤمنون الآن الفردوس بسبب شجرة يسوع؟ وإن كان الإنسان الأول، المجبول من التراب، أتى بالموت الشامل، فالذي خلقه من التراب ألا يأتي بالحياة الأبدية، إذ أنه هو نفسه الحياة؟ وإن كان فينحاس بغيرته على قتل فاعلي الإثم قد أوقف غضب الله, فيسوع لم يذبح إنساناً آخر «بل بذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين» أفلا يصرف غضب الله عن الإنسان؟
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مايو 2019)

*ألا يُظهر لنا القديس بولس, في كل مناسبة,  موت المسيح كأعظم دليل على حبه لنا؟ فيقول: «الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا» (رو8:5). أليس بذلك يفتخر ويتسامى ويتهّلل وكأنه يطير من شدة الاشتياق، كاتبًا لأهل غلاطية: «حاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح» (غل14:6)؟ بل إن المسيح نفسه الذي احتمل هذه الآلام يدعوها مجداً له (يو1:17), وحينما أراد أن يبين لنا حبّه فماذا ذكر؟ هل آياته ومعجزاته وعجائبه؟ لا أبداً! بل رفع صليبه في الوسط قائلا: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد» (يو16:3), وهكذا أيضًا يقول بولس: «الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين, كيف لا يهبنا أيضًا معه كل شيء؟» (رو32:8), وحينما يدعو إلى المحبة ينصب هذا المثال أيضاً في الوسط قائلاً: «أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قربانًا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة» (أف2:5)
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 مايو 2019)

*غاية التجسُّد للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين​ لقد أخذ لنفسه جسدًا بشريًا مخلوقًا لكي يجدده بصفته هو خالقه، فيؤلِّهه في نفسه، وبذلك يقودنا نحن جميعًا إلى ملكوت السموات بمشابهة ذلك الجسد, فما كان الإنسان يتألَّه لو كان اتحد بمخلوق، أي لو لم يكن الابن إلهًا حقًا، وما كان الإنسان يدخل إلى حضرة الآب لو لم يكن الذي لبس الجسد، هو كلمة الآب الحقيقي بالطبيعة. فكما أننا ما كنا نتحرر من الخطية واللعنة لو لم يكن الجسد الذي لبسه الكلمة جسدًا بشريًا بحسب الطبيعة، لأنه إن كان غريبًا عنا لا يكون شيء مشتركًا بيننا وبينه، هكذا ما كان الإنسان يتألَّه لو لم يكن الكلمة الصائر جسدًا هو كلمة الآب الخصوصي الحقيقي بحسب الطبيعة. لأجل ذلك قد صار مثل هذا الاتحاد، لكي يوحد بالذي له طبيعة اللاهوت، ذاك الذي بطبيعته مجرد إنسان، فيصير خلاصه وتأليهه مضمونين.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 مايو 2019)

*قد حول ميلادنا إلى نفسه
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 33:3​لما ولد جسده من والدة الإله مريم قيل عنه إنه هو الذي ولد، مع أنه هو المانح الآخرين الميلاد ليوجدوا, وكان ذلك لكي يحول إلى نفسه ميلادنا، فلا نمضي فيما بعد إلى التراب كمجرد ترابيين، بل كمتحدين بالكلمة الذي من السماء، نؤخذ إلى السماء بواسطته. وعلى نفس النهج قد حول إلى نفسه بقية انفعالات الجسد أيضًا، ولم يكن ذلك جزافًا، بل لكي لا نبقى فيما بعد كمجرد بشٍر، بل كأخصاء الكلمة نشترك في حياته الأبدية. فإننا لا نموت فيما بعد كما يحق لميلادنا الأول في آدم، بل لأن ميلادنا مع سائر ضعفاتنا الجسدية قد تحولت جميعًا للكلمة، فإننا ننهض من التراب، وتبطل عنا لعنة الخطية، بسبب ذاك الذي فينا، الذي صار لعنة لأجلنا, لأنه كما أننا لكوننا جميعًا من التراب نموت في آدم؛ هكذا حينما نولد من جديد من فوق من الماء والروح فإننا ننال الحياة في المسيح، ليس بعد بجسد ترابي بل بجسد تطبع بطباع الكلمة، بسبب كلمة الله الذي صار جسدًا من أجلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 مايو 2019)

*قد صار إنسانًا لكي يؤلِّهنا في ذاته 
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - الرسالة 60 إلي أدلفيوس​
نحن لا نعبد مخلوقًا، حاشا, بل نحن نعبد رب الخليقة المتجسد، كلمة الله, فمع أن الجسد في حد ذاته هو جزء من الخليقة إلا أنه قد صار جسدًا لله الكلمة ...والجسد لم يجلب عارًا على الكلمة, حاشا, بل على العكس، الجسد هو الذي تمجد بواسطة الكلمة. فالابن الذي كان على صورة الله لم يفقد شيئًا من لاهوته لما أخذ شكل العبد، بل على العكس فقد صار بذلك مخلِّصًا لكل جسد, بل وللخليقة كلها, وإن كان الله قد أرسل ابنه مولودًا من امرأة فهذا الأمر لا يكون لنا سبب خجل، بل على العكس هو سبب فخٍر لنا مع نعمة فائقة, لأنه قد صار إنسانًا لكي يؤلِّهنا في ذاته وصار من نسل المرأة وولد من عذراء لكي يحول لنفسه جنسنا الضال, ولكي نصير فيما بعد "جنسًا مقدسًا, بل وشركاء الطبيعة الإلهية كما كتب الطوباوي بطرس (2بط4:1).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 مايو 2019)

*معجزة التجسُّد
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - عظة عن الميلاد​
 إني أرى سرا عجيبًا، أرى شمس البر عوضًا عن الشمس الطبيعية، أراه يحلُّ في العذراء دون أن يصير محدودًا! ولا تسألني كيف, لأن مهما أراد الله يخضع له نظام الطبيعة، فلأنه أراد أن يتجسد استطاع ذلك، وجاء وخلَّصنا. أسرعوا معًا وتعالوا جميعًا, فإن الله الكائن والأزلي الكيان قد صار اليوم ما لم يكن, فهو الكائن إلهًا قد صار إنسانًا دون أن يخرج من كونه إلهًا... القديم الأيام قد صار طفلا! الجالس على عرش العلا، صار موضوعًا في مذود! غير المبتدئ وغير الجسدي، قمطته الأيادي البشرية؛ الذي يحلُّ رباطات الخطايا، قد صار ملفوفًا بخرق، لأنه أراد ذلك.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 مايو 2019)

*الكلمة صار جسدًا, لكي يجعل الإنسان قادرًا أن يستقبل اللاهوت
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 59:2​
هذه هي محبة الله للبشر أن الذين هم أصلا مجرد خلائق وهو خالقهم قد صار لهم فيما بعد أبًا بحسب النعمة, وهذا يتحقق كلما قِبل البشر المخلوقون، كما يقول الرسول: روح ابنه في قلوبهم صارخًا يا أبا الآب هؤلاء هم الذين قبلوا اللوغس فأخذوا منه سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله فإنه لم يكن ممكنًا بوسيلة أخرى أن يصيروا أبناء الله، بينما هم بحسب الطبيعة مجرد خلائق، إلا إذا قبلوا روح الابن الحقيقي الذي هو ابن بحسب الطبيعة. وبالتالي لكي يتحقق ذلك، قد صار الكلمة جسدًا لكي يجعل الإنسان قادرًا أن يستقبل اللاهوت.... حتى يظهر من ذلك أننا لسنا نحن أبناء الله بحسب الطبيعة بل هذا يخص ابن الله الذي فينا. وبالمثل أيضًا الله الآب ليس أبًا لنا بحسب الطبيعة بل هو أب اللوغس الذي فينا الذي نحن أيضًا فيه وبواسطته نصرخ يا أبا الآب, وهكذا الذين يرى الآب فيهم ابنه فهؤلاء يدعوهم أيضًا بنين له.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 مايو 2019)

*حلول الروح القدس على الرب في الأردن كان حلولا للروح علينا نحن
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 46:1-47​
الرب نفسه يقول بفمه في إنجيل يوحنا: «من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضًا مقدسين في الحق» (يو 19:17) كيف تم ذلك؟ وكيف يقول ذلك إلا بما معناه: أنا كلمتك أيها الآب، أعطي الروح القدس لذاتي الصائر إنسانًا، وُأقدس به ذاتي الصائر إنسانًا، حتى يكونوا جميعًا مقدسين فيَّ أنا الحق (لأني أنا كلمتك والحق) فإن كان من أجلنا يقدس ذاته، ويفعل ذلك بعد أن صار إنسانًا، فمن الواضح تمامًا أن حلول الروح القدس عليه في الأردن، كان حلولا للروح علينا نحن، بسبب أنه كان لابسًا جسدنا نحن، فلم يكن ذلك من أجل ارتقاء الكلمة ذاته، بل بالحري من أجل تقديسنا نحن، حتى نشترك في مسحته ويقال عنا: «أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم؟» (ظ،كو 16:3). فلما اغتسل الرب في الأردن بصفته إنسانًا، كنا نحن المغتسلين فيه وبواسطته، ولما قِبل الروح القدس، كنا نحن الذين نقبله بواسطته.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 مايو 2019)

*بسبب انتسابنا لجسده لن نخاف فيما بعد من الحية
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 69:2​
منذ أن لبِس الكلمة جسدًا, كما شرحنا مرارًا كثيرة, بدأت تنطفئ من الجسد تمامًا كل عضة للحية، وجميع الشرور الناتجة من الانفعالات الجسدية، صارت تُستأصل منه.... كما كتب يوحنا: «لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس» (1يو 8:3) فمنذ أن أُبيدت هذه من الجسد فقد تحررنا جميعًا بسبب انتسابنا لجسده، بل وصرنا نحن أيضًا مرتبطين بالكلمة. ثم لكوننا صرنا مرتبطين بالله، لا نعود بعد نبقى على الأرض، بل كما يقول هو نفسه: «حيث يكون هو، هناك نكون نحن أيضًا» (يو 3:14) وبالتالي لن نخاف فيما بعد من الحية، لأنها أُبطَلت في الجسد لما طردها المخلِّص وسمعته قائلا: «اذهب خلفي يا شيطان» (مت 10:4)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مايو 2019)

*الشيطان يهرب منا من قبل الرب الذي انتهره من أجلنا
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - حياة أنطونيوس 37​
متى رأت الشياطين البشر جزعين، يُزيدون من خداعهم حتى يرعبوهم بالأكثر، وأخيرًا يضلُّونهم قائلين: خرّوا واسجدوا. فهكذا قد أضّلوا اليونانيين، وجعلوهم يعتبرونهم بغير وجه حق آلهة. وأما نحن فلم يتركنا الرب نُغوى من قبل الشيطان، لأنه لما قدم الشيطان إليه مثل هذه الخداعات أنتهره قائلا: «اذهب خلفي يا شيطان، لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد» (مت 10:4) ولذلك فبالأكثر جدًا ينبغي أن يصير اُلمضل محتقرًا أمامنا، لأن ما قاله الرب للشيطان إنما قد فعله من أجلنا, حتى إذا ما سمعت الشياطين منا كلمات مماثلة تكون مضطرة لهروب من قبل الرب الذي انتهرها ï؛‘ï»¬ذه الكلمات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مايو 2019)

*قوة المسيح على الشيطان تنتقل منه إلى جميع الناس
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 51:1​
حيث إن الإنسان الأول آدم قد تغير إلى الفساد وبالخطية دخل الموت إلى العالم، لذلك كان يليق بآدم الثاني أن يكون عديم التغيير، حتى إذا ما هجمت الحية مرة أخرى تكون غوايتها في منتهى الضعف، بل وتصير الحية ضعيفة أيضًا في هجومها على الجميع بسبب أن الرب غير قابل للتغيير أو التحول. فكما أنه لما أخطأ آدم امتدت الخطية إلى جميع الناس هكذا أيضًا لما صار الرب إنسانًا ورفس الحية، فإن مثل هذه القوة تنتقل منه إلى جميع الناس، حتى يستطيع كل منا أن يقول عن الشيطان: «لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره» (2كو 11:2)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مايو 2019)

*صليب الرب سر مصالحتنا
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - تجسُّد الكلمة 3:25-4​
 [إن كان موت الرب قد صار كفَّارة عن الجميع، وبموته نقض حائط السياج المتوسط، وصارت الدعوة للأمم، فكيف كان ممكنًا أن يدعونا إليه لو لم يُصلب؟ لأنه لا يمكن أن يموت إنسان وهو باسط ذراعيه إلاَّ على الصليب. لهذا لاق بالرب أن يحتمل هذا (أي موت الصليب) ويبسط يديه، حتى باليد الواحدة يجتذب الشعب القديم، وبالأخرى يجتذب الذين هم من الأمم، ويوحد الاثنين في شخصه. فإن هذا هو ما قاله بنفسه مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يفدي االجميع: «وأنا إن ارتفعت (عن الأرض) جذب إليَّ الجميع» (يو32:12)] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مايو 2019)

*أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له 
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - الرسالة إلى إبيكتيتوس: ظ¦​
 [مع أنه (الكلمة) غير ملموس بطبيعته، لكنه يقول: «بذلت ظهري للسياط، ولم أرد وجهي عن خزي البصاق» (إش6:50). لأن ما كان يتألَّم به جسده البشري كان الكلمة الكائن في هذا الجسد ينسبه لنفسه، حتى نستطيع نحن أن نشارك لاهوتية الكلمة. والعجيب أنه هو نفسه كان يتألَّم ولا يتألَّم؛ فقد كان يتألَّم بسبب أن جسده الخاص كان يتألَّم وكان هو في هذا الجسد المتألِّم؛ وكان لا يتألَّم لأن الكلمة لكونه إلهًا فهو بطبعه غير متألِّم. فبينما كان هو غير الجسدي في الجسد المتألِّم، كان الجسد حاملاً في ذاته الكلمة غير المتألِّم، الذي كان يبطل ضعفات الجسد. وقد فعل ذلك، وهكذا صارت الأمور، لكي يأخذ الذي لنا، ويرفعه عنا ذبيحة, فيبطله عنا، ثم لكي يعطينا الذي له، فيجعل الرسول يقول: «لأن هذا الفاسد ينبغي أن يلبس عدم فساد وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت» (ظ،كو53:15)]
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يونيو 2019)

*من موت آدم إلى قيامة المسيح
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - عظة عن آلام الرب وصلبه​
 «وأتوا إلى موضع يُقال له جلجثة، وهو المًسمى موضع الجمجمة» (مت33:27) ... لم يتألَّم في مكان آخر ولا صُلب إلاَّ في موضع الجمجمة، حيث يوجد قبر آدم، بحسب ما يقول معلِّمو العبرانيين. إذ يؤكِّدون إنه دُفن فيه من بعد اللعنة. فإن كان الأمر هكذا، فأنا متعجب من مناسبة هذا الموضع! فإنه كان يتحتم أن الرب, وهو يريد أن يجدد آدم الأول, يتألم في ذلك الموضع حتى ينقض خطية آدم، وبالتالي يرفعها عن سائر جنسه. وحيث إن آدم سمع: «أنت تراب وإلى تراب تعود» فبسبب ذلك وُضع الرب في هذا الموضع، ليفتقد آدم وينقض اللعنة، وبدلاً من «أنت تراب وإلى التراب تعود» يقول له: «استيقظ أيها النائم وُقمْ من الأموات، فيضيء لك المسيح» (أف14:5), وايضاً: «قم وتعال اتبعني», لكي لا تبقى مطروحًا على الأرض, بل تصعد معي إلى السماء. فإنه كان ينبغي عندما يقوم المخلِّص، أن يُقام معه آدم وسائر الذين خرجوا من آدم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يونيو 2019)

*الصليب يجذب أنظارنا من الأرض إلى السماء
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - تجسُّد الكلمةظ£ظ،-ظ¢ظ¥​
بعلامة الصليب يبطل كل سحر وتتلاشى قوة العقاقير السامة، وتصير الأوثان خربًة ومهجورًة، وتبطل كل الشهوات الدنيئة، وتتحول أنظار الجميع من الأرض إلى السماء! وهذا هو ما قاله هو نفسه (أي الرب) مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعًا أن يفدي بها الجميع: «وأنا إن ارتفعت أجذب إليَّ الجميع» (يو32:12) فقد جاء الرب ليطرح الشيطان إلى أسفل ويطهر الهواء، ويهيئ لنا الطريق الصاعد إلى السماء، «عبر الحجاب أي جسده» كما قال الرسول بولس
(عب20:10) وهذا كان يجب أن يتم بالموت. ولكن بأي موت إلا بالموت الذي يتم في الهواء, أعني الصليب, لذلك كان لائقًا أن يحتمل الرب مثل هذا الموت، لأنه إذ رُفع هكذا طهر الهواء من شر إبليس وجميع الشياطين, كما يقول: «رأيت الشيطان ساقطًا مثل البرق» (لو18:10) وكرس الطريق الصاعد إلى السماء.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يونيو 2019)

*الآلام الإلهية 
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - الرسالة إلى إبيكتيتوس ظ،ظ  و ظ¦​
ليت الذين أنكروا فيما سبق أن المصلوب هو إله يعترفون بضلالهم، لأن الكتب الإلهية تلزمهم بذلك، وخاصة توما الذي لما رأى أثر المسامير، صرخ قائلا: «ربي وإلهي», فإن الابن الذي هو الإله ورب المجد كان في الجسد اُلمهان والمُسمر بلا كرامة. وبينما كان الجسد يتألَّم وُيطعن على الخشبة، ويفيض من جنبه دم وماء، كان بصفته هيكل الكلمة مملوءاً بكل ملء اللاهوت, ولهذا السبب لما رأت الشمس خالقها يتألم في الجسد اُلمهان، أخفت شعاعها وأظلمت الأرض... لأن ما كان يتألَّم به جسده البشري، كان الكلمة الكائن في هذا الجسد ينسبه لنفسه، حتى نستطيع نحن أن نُشارك لاهوتية الكلمة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يونيو 2019)

*لذلك رّفعه الله لكي نرتفع نحن فيه
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين41:1.​
كما أن المسيح الذي يقدس الجميع يقول لأبيه إنه من أجلنا يقدس ذاته (يو19:17) ليس لكي يصير اللوغس نفسه مقدسًا، بل لكي يقدسنا نحن جميعاً في نفسه؛ هكذا أيضاً بنفس المعنى قيل إن «الله رفَّعه» (فى 9:2) ليس لكي يزداد هو في الرفعة، إذ أنه هو نفسه العلي، بل لكي يصير هو نفسه لنا براً (ظ،كو30:1) ولكي نرتفع نحن فيه, بل وندخل أبواب السموات التي افتتحها هو أيضًا من أجلنا عندما قيل أمامه: «ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهرية فيدخل ملك المجد» (مز7:24). وفي هذا أيضًا لم تكن الأبواب مغلَّقة أمامه هو، إذ أنه هو الرب وخالق الكل، بل من أجلنا نحن أيضاً قد كُتب ذلك، نحن الذين كان باب الفردوس مغلقًا أمامنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 يونيو 2019)

*نحن الذين كان يصعدنا معه بذات جسده
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - تجسُّد الكلمة 5:25-6​
لقد جاء الرب لكي يُحدر الشيطان، ويُطهر الهواء ويهيئ لنا طريق الصعود إلى السموات كما يقول الرسول:» عبر الحجاب, أي جسده« (عب20:10), وهكذا لما رُفع قد طهر الهواء.... كما يقول الرسول: «رأيت الشيطان ساقطًا كالبرق» (لو18:10), ثم افتتح الطريق الصاعد إلى السموات قائلًا أيضاً: «ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم، وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهرية» (مز7:24), لأنه لم يكن الكلمة هو المحتاج إلى فتح الأبواب، إذ هو رب الكل، ولم يكن شيء من المصنوعات مغلقًا أمام خالقه، بل نحن الذين كنا نحتاج إلى ذلك، نحن الذين كان يُصعدنا معه بذات جسده؛ فكما أنه قدم هذا الجسد للموت من أجل الجميع, هكذا أيضاَ بواسطته قد أعد طريق الصعود إلى السموات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 يونيو 2019)

*الموت صار مداسًا تحت الأقدام
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - تجسُّد الكلمة 1:29-3​
إن كان بعلامة الصليب وبالإيمان بالمسيح يُداس الموت، فمن الواضح تماماً لمن يحكم بالعدل، أن المسيح نفسه وليس آخر هو الذي انتصر بجدارة على الموت، وجعله في منتهى الضعف. وإن كان الموت الذي كان فيما سبق جباراً ومخيفاً، قد صار محتقراً من بعد مجيء المخلِّص وموته وقيامته بالجسد، فمن الواضح إذن أنه بفضل المسيح الذي صعد على الصليب غلب الموت وأُبطله أيضاً. فكما أنه إذا أشرقت الشمس من بعد ليل، وأضاءت الأرض كلها، لا يكون مجال للشك في أن الشمس التي نشرت النور في كل مكان، هي نفسها التي غلبت الظلمة وأضاءت الجميع، هكذا إذ صار الموت محتقراً ومداساً منذ الظهور الخلاصي للمخلِّص بالجسد وموته على الصليب، يكون من الواضح أن المخلِّص الذي ظهر في الجسد هو نفسه الذي أبطل الموت, والذي يُظهر كل يوم انتصاراته عليه بواسطة تلاميذه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 يونيو 2019)

*أين غلبتك يا موت؟
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - تجسد الكلمة الفصل ظ¢ظ§​
الآن بعد أن أقام المخلِّص جسده لم يعد الموت مرعباً بعد، لأن كل الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح يدوسون الموت كأنه لا شيء, ويفضلوا أن يموتوا عن أن ينكروا إيمانهم بالمسيح! لأنهم يعلمون يقيناً أنهم حينما يموتون لا يهلكون بعد, بل يحيون ويصبحون عديمي الفساد بفضل القيامة... إنهم يحتقرون الموت إلى هذه الدرجة حتى إنهم يقبلون إليه باشتياق ويصيرون شهوداً للقيامة التي انتصر بها المخلِّص عليه....هكذا بعد أن غلب المخلِّص الموت وشهر به على الصليب، حتى صار الموت بمثابة من هو مقيد الأيدي والأرجل، فإن كل الذين في المسيح حينما يجوزون أمام الموت يدوسونه ويستهزئون به، شاهدين للمسيح وساخرين من الموت، قائلين له ما كُتب ضده قديماً: أين غلبتك يا موت،  أين شوكتك يا هاوية؟ (1كو55:15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 يونيو 2019)

*لذلك رّفعه الله «لأجل تأليه الإنسان»
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 45:1​
 حيث إنه قيل إن «الله رفَّعه» وإنه «أنعم عليه», والهراطقة يعتبرون ذلك نقصًا وعيبًا في جوهر اللوغوس، لذلك فمن الواجب أن نشرح بأي معنى قيل ذلك. لقد قيل إنه رُفِّع من أقسام الأرض السفلية لكون الموت نُسب له.. حتى أن الموت حينما يُنسب له يصير فداءً لخطايا البشر وإبطالاً للموت، وأما القيامة والرفعة فقد نُسبت له لتصير محفوظة لنا بسببه بثبات ... والأمر عجيب حقًا ومدهش؛ لأن النعمة التى يُعطيها الابن للآخرين من لدن الآب هذه بعينها يُقال إنه ينالها، والرفعة التي يمنحها الابن للآخرين من عند الآب هذه بعينها يُقال إنه «رُفع» بها الابن, ذلك الارتفاع الذي هو بعينه تأليهه
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يونيو 2019)

*بدون الروح القدس نكون غرباء وبعيدين عن الله
للقديس أثناسيوس - ضد الأريوسيين 24:3​
 بسبب نعمة الروح القدس المعطاة لنا، نصير نحن فيه وهو فينا. وحيث إنه هو روح الله، وبسبب كونه فينا، نًعتبر بحق إذ قد اقتنينا الروح، أننا في الله وكذلك أن الله فينا، غير أننا لا نكون في الآب بمثل ما يكون الابن في الآب، لأن الابن لا يشترك في الروح ليصير بواسطته في الآب، وهو لا ينال الروح، بل بالحري هو الذي يُعطيه للجميع. والروح القدس لا يربط الكلمة بالآب، بل بالحري الروح يأخذ مما للكلمة. والابن في الآب لكونه ذات كلمته وبهاءه،
أما نحن فبدون الروح القدس نكون غرباء وبعيدين عن الله. ولكننا بشركة الروح القدس نتحد باللاهوت، حتى أن وجودنا في الآب أمر لا يخصنا نحن، بل يخص الروح القدس الكائن فينا والثابت فينا 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يونيو 2019)

*«النار تحرق أمامه» (مز3:50)
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - تفسير مزمور3:50​
 إن النار يمكن أن تشير إلى النور الصادر منها, فإن نور معرفة المسيح بالإيمان يُعتبر نورًا روحياً, وقد كان مثاله عمود النار الذي كان يرشد إسرائيل ليلا. وبمعنى آخر فنحن الذين صرنا باردين بانغماسنا في كل خطية, قد أضرمنا المخلِّص للسعي بغيرة في كل عمل صالح: إذ قد ألقى فينا شركة الروح القدس كمثل نار روحية، ولذلك قال: «جئت لألقي نارًا على الأرض» (لو49:12), فنحن جميعًا الذين تأهلنا لمثل هذه النعمة قد صرنا أحياء بالروح. إذًا فظهور النار يشير إلى نعمة الروح القدس, لأننا اعتمدنا في المسيح في الروح القدس والنار بحسب قول يوحنا المعمدان (مت11:3) وقد قال أحد الأنبياء: «هو يخرج مثل نار الممحص ومثل أشنان القصار، فيجلس ممحصًا ومنقياً للفضة والذهب» (مل2:3-3), لأن قوة الروح القدس تحرق كل زغل فينا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يونيو 2019)

*الروح القدس يوحدنا مع الله
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - الرسالة الأولى إلى سيرابيون ظ¢ظ¤​
بسبب الروح القدس يُقال عنا جميعًا إننا شركاء الله: «أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟ إن كان أحد يُفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله، لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذي هو أنتم» (1كو 16:3-17), فلو كان الروح القدس مخلوقًا لما كانت لنا به أية شركة مع الله، ولو كنا اتحدنا بمخلوق لبقينا غرباء عن طبيعة الله، بدون أية شركة معها. وأما الآن، ونحن نُدعى «شركاء المسيح» (عب14:3), فمن الواضح أن المسحة والختم الذي فينا ليس من طبيعة المخلوقات, بل من طبيعة الابن، الذي بالروح القدس الذي فيه يربطنا بالآب. وهذا ما أعلمنا به القديس يوحنا لمَّا كتب: «بهذا نُعرف أننا نثبت في الله وهو فينا: أنه قد أعطانا من روحه» (1يو13:4). فإن كنا بشركة الروح القدس نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، فمن الجنون أن يُقال إن الروح من طبيعة مخلوقة وليس من طبيعة الله, ولذلك فالذين يكون فيهم الروح القدس يكونون مؤلهين, فإن كان يؤله الناس فلا شك أن طبيعته هي طبيعة الله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يونيو 2019)

*الروح القدس يجعلنا واحدًا في الآب وفي الابن
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - المقالة الثالثة ضد الأريوسيين: ظ¢ظ¥​
حينما يقول المخلِّص لأجلنا: «كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا» (يو21:17), هو لا يقصد بذلك أننا سنكون مساوين له، كما سبق أن أوضحنا ذلك بخصوص مثال يونان, ولكنها طلبة مرفوعة إلى الآب كما كتب يوحنا، لكي يُعطى الروح بواسطته للمؤمنين، ذلك الروح الذي بسببه نُعتبر كائنين في الله، بل ومتحدين معًا في الله. فحيث إن الكلمة في الآب والروح يُعطى بواسطة الكلمة، فهو يريدنا أن نقبل الروح، حتى إذا ما قبلناه، فحينئذ يكون لنا روح الكلمة الكائن في الآب، فُنعتبر نحن أيضًا بواسطة الروح قد صرنا واحدًا في الكلمة، وبواسطته واحدًا في الآب....إذن فالروح القدس هو الذي يكون في الله، وليس نحن من ذواتنا، فكما أننا نكون أبناءً وآلهًة بسبب الكلمة الذي فينا، هكذا نكون في الابن وفي الآب ونُعتبر صرنا واحدًا في الابن وفي الآب بسبب الروح القدس الذي فينا، الذي هو في الكلمة الذي في الآب.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يونيو 2019)

*الإفخارستيا سر الوحدة الكنسية وسر الاتحاد بالله
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - ضد الأريوسيين 22:3  والرسالة إلى مكسيموس 2:61​
«أنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (يو 23:17), هنا يطلب الرب لنا شيًئا أعظم وأكمل, فمن الواضح أن الرب قد صار فينا لمَّا لِبس جسدنا. وأما قوله «وأنت أيها الآب فىّ» فيعني به: «لأني أنا كلمتك، فحيث إنك أنت فيَّ لكوني كلمتك، وحيث إني أنا فيهم بسبب الجسد،...فلهذا أسأل أن يصيروا هم أيضًا واحدًا بحسب الجسد الذي فيَّ وبحسب كماله؛ أن يصيروا هم أيضًا كاملين إذ يتحدون بهذا الجسد, بل يكونون واحدًا فيه، وكأن الجميع صاروا محمولين فيَّ, فيكونون جميعاً جسدًا واحدًا وروحًا واحدًا ويؤولون إلى إنسان كامل» لأننا حينما نتناول نحن جميعًا منه هو بعينه نصير جميعنا جسدًا واحدًا, إذ يكون الرب الواحد فينا. ونحن نتألَّه ليس باشتراكنا في جسد إنسانٍ ما بل بتناولنا من جسد الكلمة نفسه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يونيو 2019)

*الجسد الذي تكلَّم عنه هو طعام سماوي
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - الرسالة الرابعة إلى سيرابيون ظ،ظ© فى شرح الآية «من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان..»​
«أهذا يعثركم؟ فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدًا إلى حيث كان أولاً, الروح هو الذي يُحيي، أما الجسد فلا يُفيد شيئًا. الكلام الذي أكلِّمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو 61:6-63),  يتكلَّم المسيح هنا عن نفسه بتعبيرين: الجسد والروح، وقد ميز الروح عن الجسد، حتى يؤمنوا به ليس فقط بما هو ظاهر بل وأيضًا بما لا يُرى، وبهذا يتعلَّمون أن ما يتكلَّم عنه ليس أموراً جسدية بل روحية. لأنه كم عدد الذين يكفي جسده مأكلا ماديًا لهم, حتى يصير طعامًا للعالم أجمع؟ لذلك فقد لفت انتباههم إلى صعود ابن الإنسان إلى السموات، لكي يبعدهم عن التفكير المادي، ولكي يتعلَّموا أن الجسد الذي تكلَّم عنه هو طعام سماوي من فوق، ومأكل روحي مُعطى منه. لأنه يقول: «ما قد كلَّمتكم به هو روح وحياة»
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يونيو 2019)

* إننا نتناول من «كلمة الآب»
الرسالة الفصحية 3:4 لسنة 332
عظة إلى المعمدين الجدد للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي​
لنأت الآن إلى صلوات تكميل الأسرار, فطالما أن الصلوات والتوسلات لم تبدأ فهذا الخبز وهذا الخمر هما ساذجان. ولكن بعد أن تُرفع الصلوات الكبيرة والتوسلات المقدسة، ينزل اللوغوس في الخبز والخمر، فيصيران جسده. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يونيو 2019)

*الرسالة الفصحية 5:5 لسنة 332
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي​
أما هم (اليهود), فكانوا يحفظون العيد بأن يمتلئوا بلحم خروف أخرس، وبأن يمسحوا قائمتي الباب بالدم، طالبين بذلك المعونة ضد اُلمهلك. وأما نحن، فإننا نأكل من «كلمة الآب» وندهن قلوبنا بدم العهد الجديد، وبذلك نعترف بنعمة مخلصنا علينا. لنطلب أن لا نأكل الفصح بدون استحقاق... بل لنكن أنقياء بالكلية حتى يمكننا أن نتناول من اللوغوس.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2019)

*بسبب حلول الابن فينا يدعى أبوه أبًا لنا أيضًا
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - المقالة الرابعة ضد الأريوسيين ظ¢ظ¢​
يقول المسيح في بعض المواضع إن أباه يُدعى أبًا لنا أيضًا، وذلك بسبب اشتراكه في جسدنا. فإنه لهذه الغاية قد صار الكلمة جسدًا, حتى أنه لكون الكلمة هو الابن، فبحلول الابن فينا دعى أبوه أبًا لنا أيضًا. ولذلك يقول الكتاب: «أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبنا صارخًا يا أبَّا، الآب» (غل 6:4), إذن، حينما يكون الابن فينا مناديًا أباه الخاص من داخلنا، فإنه يجعله يدعى أبًا لنا نحن أيضًا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2019)

*الله يدعو أبناءً له أولئك الذين يرى فيهم ابنه الخاص
للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - المقالة الأولى ضد الأريوسيين39، والمقالة الثانية 59​
لا يمكن أن يكون هناك تبنى بمعزل عن الابن الحقيقي، الذى يقول «ليس أحد يعرف من هو الآب إلاَّ الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له» (لو22:10). بل وكيف يمكن أن يكون هناك تألُّه بمعزل عن اللوغوس؟... فإن كان كل الذين دُعوا أبناءً وآلهًة، سواء كان على الأرض أم في السماء، نالوا البنوة وتألَّهوا بواسطة اللوغوس؛ وإن كان الابن هو نفسه اللوغوس، فمن الواضح أن الجميع نالوا ذلك بواسطته.... ومن ذلك يظهر أننا لسنا نحن أبناءً بحسب الطبيعة، ولكنه الابن الذي فينا، وكذلك الله ليس أبًا لنا بحسب الطبيعة، ولكنه آب للكلمة الذي فينا، الذي فيه وبه نصرخ: «يا أبا الآب»؛ وهكذا الذين يرى الآب فيهم ابنه الخاص، فأولئك يدعوهم أبناءً له.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يونيو 2019)

*بسبب الكلمة الذي فينا يُدعى الله أبًا لنا
للقديس اثناسيوس- الدفاع عن قانون إيمان نيقية ظ£ظ،​
لقد أوصانا أن نعتمد، ليس باسم غير المبتدئ والمبتدئ، ولا باسم غير المخلوق والمخلوق، بل باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. ونحن بتكميل ذلك نصير أبناءً بالحقيقة. وحينما ننطق باسم الآب فنحن نعترف ضمنًا بنطقنا بهذا الاسم بالكلمة الذي في الآب. ولكن إن كان يريد أن ندعو أباه الخاص أبًا لنا، فلا ينبغي اعتمادًا على ذلك أن نعادل أنفسنا بالابن الطبيعي، لأن هذا (الدعاء باسم الآب) قد صار لنا بسببه هو، فلأن الكلمة قد لِبس جسدنا وصار فينا، فبالتالي بسبب الكلمة الذي فينا، يُدعى الله أبًا لنا. لأن روح الكلمة الذي فينا، يدعو بواسطتنا أباه الخاص أبًا لنا. وهذا هو قصد الرسول حينما يقول: «إن الله أرسل روح ابنه إلى قلوبنا صارخًا يا با آبا الآب»
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يونيو 2019)

*بسبب الكلمة الذي فينا يُدعى الله أبًا لنا
للقديس اثناسيوس- الدفاع عن قانون إيمان نيقية ٣١​
لقد أوصانا أن نعتمد، ليس باسم غير المبتدئ والمبتدئ، ولا باسم غير المخلوق والمخلوق، بل باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. ونحن بتكميل ذلك نصير أبناءً بالحقيقة. وحينما ننطق باسم الآب فنحن نعترف ضمنًا بنطقنا بهذا الاسم بالكلمة الذي في الآب. ولكن إن كان يريد أن ندعو أباه الخاص أبًا لنا، فلا ينبغي اعتمادًا على ذلك أن نعادل أنفسنا بالابن الطبيعي، لأن هذا (الدعاء باسم الآب) قد صار لنا بسببه هو، فلأن الكلمة قد لِبس جسدنا وصار فينا، فبالتالي بسبب الكلمة الذي فينا، يُدعى الله أبًا لنا. لأن روح الكلمة الذي فينا، يدعو بواسطتنا أباه الخاص أبًا لنا. وهذا هو قصد الرسول حينما يقول: «إن الله أرسل روح ابنه إلى قلوبنا صارخًا يا با آبا الآب»
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يونيو 2019)

*فرح الآب بالابن، وبنا نحن في الابن
للقديس اثناسيوس - ضد الأريوسيين 82:2​
إن الآب يفرح بذاك (بالابن)، وبنفس هذا الفرح يسر الابن بالآب، قائلاً: «كنت كل يوم لذَّته، فرحًا دائمًا قدامه» (أم 30:8), وهذا أيضًا يبين أن الابن ليس غريبًا عن جوهر الآب، بل إنه من نفس هذا الجوهر... لأن الله لا يصطنع لنفسه سببًا للفرح خارجًا عن ذاته... فمتى كان الآب بدون فرح؟ وإن كان دائم الفرح، فلابد أن يكون موضوع فرحه أزليا أيضًا. فبماذا يفرح الآب إلا بأن يرى نفسه في صورته الخاصة الذي هو الكلمة؟ وإن كان بعد خلقة العالم يفرح أيضًا ببني البشر، كالمكتوب في نفس سفر الأمثال: «ولذَّاتي مع بني آدم» (أم 31:8), فهذا أيضًا يتفق مع المعنى الأول؛ لأنه يفرح بهم هكذا: ليس كأن الفرح مضاف إليه من الخارج، بل بأن يرى الجبلة المصنوعة بحسب صورته الخاصة (الذي هو الابن)، حتى أن هذا الفرح أيضًا هو لحساب فرحه بصورته الخاصة (الذي هو الابن).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2019)

*الابن الوحيد هو بعينه البكر بين إخوة كثيرين
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 61:2-62​
الله الذي كان للناس خالقًا، صار لهم فيما بعد أبًا بسبب كلمته الذي سكن فيهم. أما بخصوص الكلمة، فالأمر معكوس، فالله, وهو آب له بالطبيعة، صار له فيما بعد خالقًا وصانعًا حين لبس الكلمة جسدًا مخلوقًا ومصنوعًا وصار إنسانًا... فحينما لبس الكلمة جسدًا مخلوقًا وصار مشابها لنا من جهة الجسد، فقد صار من اللائق أن يُدعى «أخًا» لنا و«بكرًا لنا» مع أنه قد صار من بعدنا ولأجلنا إنسانًا وأخًا لنا بسبب مشابهة جسده لأجسادنا، لكنه مع ذلك يُدعى ويكون بالفعل «بكْرًا» لنا. لأنه بينما كان جميع الناس هالكين بسبب معصية آدم، فإن جسده كأول بين جميع الأجساد الأخرى قد نجا وتحرر لأنه كان جسدًا «للكلمة» نفسه؛ ومن بعده نحن أيضًا لما نصير جسدًا واحدًا معه نخُلص أيضًا على مثاله.... فإنه هو «الابن الوحيد» بسبب ولادته من الآب، وهو «البكر» بسبب تنازله إلى خليقته، واتخاذه إخوة كثيرين له.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2019)

*الابن الوحيد هو بعينه البكر بين إخوة كثيرين
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 61:2-62​
الله الذي كان للناس خالقًا، صار لهم فيما بعد أبًا بسبب كلمته الذي سكن فيهم. أما بخصوص الكلمة، فالأمر معكوس، فالله, وهو آب له بالطبيعة، صار له فيما بعد خالقًا وصانعًا حين لبس الكلمة جسدًا مخلوقًا ومصنوعًا وصار إنسانًا... فحينما لبس الكلمة جسدًا مخلوقًا وصار مشابها لنا من جهة الجسد، فقد صار من اللائق أن يُدعى «أخًا» لنا و«بكرًا لنا» مع أنه قد صار من بعدنا ولأجلنا إنسانًا وأخًا لنا بسبب مشابهة جسده لأجسادنا، لكنه مع ذلك يُدعى ويكون بالفعل «بكْرًا» لنا. لأنه بينما كان جميع الناس هالكين بسبب معصية آدم، فإن جسده كأول بين جميع الأجساد الأخرى قد نجا وتحرر لأنه كان جسدًا «للكلمة» نفسه؛ ومن بعده نحن أيضًا لما نصير جسدًا واحدًا معه نخُلص أيضًا على مثاله.... فإنه هو «الابن الوحيد» بسبب ولادته من الآب، وهو «البكر» بسبب تنازله إلى خليقته، واتخاذه إخوة كثيرين له.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2019)

*كمال عمل المسيح فينا
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 23:3​
أيها الآب، كما أعطيتني أن ألبس هذا الجسد، َأعطهم روحك القدوس حتى يصيروا هم أيضًا واحدًا فيه، فيكونون مكملين فيَّ. لأن كمالهم يُظهر حلول كلمتك فيهم، والعالم حينما يراهم كاملين ولابسين الإله، سيؤمن بالتأكيد أنك أنت أرسلتني وأني حللت فيهم. لأنه من أين جاء كمال هؤلاء؟ إلاَّ لأني أنا كلمتك الخاص قد أخذت جسد هؤلاء وصرت إنسانًا، وأكملت العمل الذي أعطيتني أيها الآب, فقد أُكمل العمل، لأن البشر بعدما يُفتدون من الخطية لا يعودون بعد أمواتًا، ولكنهم يتألَّهون أيضًا، فيصير لهم حينما ينظرون إلينا رباط المحبة بين بعضهم البعض.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2019)

*كمال عمل المسيح فينا
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 23:3​
أيها الآب، كما أعطيتني أن ألبس هذا الجسد، َأعطهم روحك القدوس حتى يصيروا هم أيضًا واحدًا فيه، فيكونون مكملين فيَّ. لأن كمالهم يُظهر حلول كلمتك فيهم، والعالم حينما يراهم كاملين ولابسين الإله، سيؤمن بالتأكيد أنك أنت أرسلتني وأني حللت فيهم. لأنه من أين جاء كمال هؤلاء؟ إلاَّ لأني أنا كلمتك الخاص قد أخذت جسد هؤلاء وصرت إنسانًا، وأكملت العمل الذي أعطيتني أيها الآب, فقد أُكمل العمل، لأن البشر بعدما يُفتدون من الخطية لا يعودون بعد أمواتًا، ولكنهم يتألَّهون أيضًا، فيصير لهم حينما ينظرون إلينا رباط المحبة بين بعضهم البعض.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يونيو 2019)

*لكي تصل إلينا مثل هذه النعمة
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 42:1​
«وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم», عبارة أعطاه اسمًا لم تُكتب لأجل اللوغس ذاته, فإنه من قبل أن يصير إنسانًا كان معبودًا أيضًا من الملائكة ومن كل خليقة بسبب مساواته للآب، بل كُتبت هذه العبارة عنه بسببنا ولأجلنا، لأنه كما مات المسيح ثم رُفّع كإنسان، فبالمثل قيل عنه إنه أخذ كإنسان ما كان له دائمًا كإله، وذلك لكي تصل إلينا مثل هذه النعمة. فإن اللوغس لم يقل قدره باتخاذه جسدًا حتى يسعى للحصول على نعمة أيضًا، بل بالحرى أنه قد ألَّه الجسد الذي لبسه، بل وأنعم بذلك أيضًا على جنس البشر. فكما أنه كان يُعبد دائمًا لكونه اللوغس الكائن في صورة الله، هكذا هو نفسه لمَّا صار إنسانًا ودُعي يسوع، لا تزال كل الخليقة تحت قدميه، تجثو ركبها لاسمه هذا، وتعترف أن تجسد اللوغس واحتماله الموت بالجسد لم يكن عارًا للاهوته، بل «مجدًا لله الآب», لأن مجد الله الآب هو أن الإنسان الذي خُلق ثم هلك، يوجد من جديد، ويحيا من بعد موت، ويصير هيكلا لله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يونيو 2019)

*لكي تصل إلينا مثل هذه النعمة
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 42:1​
«وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم», عبارة أعطاه اسمًا لم تُكتب لأجل اللوغس ذاته, فإنه من قبل أن يصير إنسانًا كان معبودًا أيضًا من الملائكة ومن كل خليقة بسبب مساواته للآب، بل كُتبت هذه العبارة عنه بسببنا ولأجلنا، لأنه كما مات المسيح ثم رُفّع كإنسان، فبالمثل قيل عنه إنه أخذ كإنسان ما كان له دائمًا كإله، وذلك لكي تصل إلينا مثل هذه النعمة. فإن اللوغس لم يقل قدره باتخاذه جسدًا حتى يسعى للحصول على نعمة أيضًا، بل بالحرى أنه قد ألَّه الجسد الذي لبسه، بل وأنعم بذلك أيضًا على جنس البشر. فكما أنه كان يُعبد دائمًا لكونه اللوغس الكائن في صورة الله، هكذا هو نفسه لمَّا صار إنسانًا ودُعي يسوع، لا تزال كل الخليقة تحت قدميه، تجثو ركبها لاسمه هذا، وتعترف أن تجسد اللوغس واحتماله الموت بالجسد لم يكن عارًا للاهوته، بل «مجدًا لله الآب», لأن مجد الله الآب هو أن الإنسان الذي خُلق ثم هلك، يوجد من جديد، ويحيا من بعد موت، ويصير هيكلا لله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يونيو 2019)

*لما ارتدى الكلمة جسدًا صرنا نحن أيضًا مرتبطين بالكلمة
للقديس اثناسيوس- ضد الأريوسيين 69:2​
لما ارتدى الكلمة جسدًا, كما سبق أن شرحنا عدة مرات, بدأ كل سم الحية ينطفئ تمامًا من الجسد، وبدأت جميع الشرور الصادرة من حركات الجسد تُنزع منه، ومن ضمنها الموت أيضًا الملازم للخطية, أبيد كما قال الرب نفسه: رئيس هذا العالم يأتي ولا يجد فيَّ شيئًا, من أجل ذلك أُظْهر ابن الله: وكما كتب يوحنا أيضًا: لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس, فلما نُقضت أعمال إبليس من الجسد، حينئذ تحررنا جميعًا هكذا بسبب قرابتنا مع جسده، وصرنا منذ ذلك الوقت مرتبطين نحن أيضًا بالكلمة. والآن، بعد أن صرنا مرتبطين بالله، لا نعود فيما بعد نمكث على الأرض، بل كما قال هو نفسه: حيث يكون هو هناك نكون نحن أيضًا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يونيو 2019)

*السر الحاصل في المسيح صار لنا بدايًة وطريقًا لاتحادنا بالله
تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا 20:17-21 - للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
الابن الوحيد الذي أشرق علينا هو من نفس جوهر الله الآب، والذي له في صميم طبيعته الآب الذي وَلده، قد صار جسدًا بحسب الكتب ومزج نفسه بطريقة ما بطبيعتنا متحدًا بهذا الجسد الأرضي اتحادًا لا يُنطق به. وهكذا الذي هو إله بطبعه قد دُعي وصار بالحقيقة إنسانًا سماويًا لكي يوحد بطريقة ما في نفسه الشيَئين المفترَقين جدًا عن بعضهما البعض بحسب الطبيعة والمتباعدين جدًا عن أي تجانس بينهما, أي اللاهوت والناسوت، حتى يرفع بذلك الإنسان إلى مشاركة الطبيعة الإلهية. وقد وصلت إلينا نحن أيضًا شركة الروح القدس وحلوله، وقد ابتدأت بالمسيح وفي المسيح أولا لمَّا صار مثلنا، أي إنسانًا، ومُسح وقَّدس نفسه، مع كونه إلهًا بطبعه... إذن فالسر الحاصل في المسيح قد صار لنا مثل بدايةٍ وكطريق لاشتراكنا في الروح القدس ولاتحادنا بالله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يونيو 2019)

*اقتنى لنفسه الجسد البشري ليحوله إلى نفس صفات طبيعته
شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا 20:14 - للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
ينبغي أن نبحث كيف يجب أن نفهم أن الله الآب إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية قد دان الخطية بالجسد, إن الابن، وهو إله بطبعه, و أشرق من جوهر الآب، له في ذاته طبيعيا عدم تغيير صفاته، وبالتالي فهو غير قابل على الإطلاق للانزلاق في الخطية ولا للانحراف بأي شكل نحو ما ليس بمستقيم؛ هذا قد جعله الله الآب ينزل بإرادته إلى الجسد الرازح تحت الخطية, لكي يقتني لنفسه هذا الجسد, فيحوله بذلك إلى امتيازه الطبيعي, وهو انعدام الخطية. وأعتقد أننا لا نكون على صواب إذا ما ظننا أن ابن الله الوحيد قد صار إنسانًا لمجرد أن يحقق ذلك لهيكل جسده, فأي مجد وأية منفعة تكون لمجيئه إلينا إن كان قد أنقذ جسده فقط؟ ولكننا نؤمن بالحري أن الابن الوحيد قد صار إنسانًا مثلنا ليقتني هذه الخيرات لصالح الطبيعة البشرية بشمولها، بواسطة نفسه وفيه هو أولاً، بصفته باكورة البشرية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يوليو 2019)

*صار جسدًا لكي يربطنا بواسطة نفسه بالله الآب
تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا 46:5 - للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 لقد كانت وساطة موسى مجرد خدمة يؤديها، أما وساطة المسيح فهي حرة وسرية للغاية، لأنه مُمسك بحسب الطبيعة بالطرَفين اللذين يتوسط بينهما، بل ومتداخل أيضًا في كلٍّ منهما، أعني البشرية التي يتوسط لها والله الآب, فإنه إله بحسب الطبيعة لكونه ابن الله الوحيد، ولكونه غير منفصل عن جوهر أبيه، بل ومتأصل فى هذا الجوهر، بل ويعتبر من ذات هذا الجوهر؛ ثم إنه إنسان أيضًا من حيث إنه صار جسدًا، وجعل نفسه مشابهًا لنا، لكي يربط بالله بواسطة نفسه ما كان منفصلا جدًا عنه بحسب الطبيعة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يوليو 2019)

*صار جسدًا لكي يربطنا بواسطة نفسه بالله الآب
تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا 46:5 - للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 لقد كانت وساطة موسى مجرد خدمة يؤديها، أما وساطة المسيح فهي حرة وسرية للغاية، لأنه مُمسك بحسب الطبيعة بالطرَفين اللذين يتوسط بينهما، بل ومتداخل أيضًا في كلٍّ منهما، أعني البشرية التي يتوسط لها والله الآب, فإنه إله بحسب الطبيعة لكونه ابن الله الوحيد، ولكونه غير منفصل عن جوهر أبيه، بل ومتأصل فى هذا الجوهر، بل ويعتبر من ذات هذا الجوهر؛ ثم إنه إنسان أيضًا من حيث إنه صار جسدًا، وجعل نفسه مشابهًا لنا، لكي يربط بالله بواسطة نفسه ما كان منفصلا جدًا عنه بحسب الطبيعة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يوليو 2019)

*ميلاد المسيح هو سلامنا
تفسير إنجيل القديس لوقا 8:2-18 - للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
ما أسماها تسبحة: المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة, فإننا نحن الأشقياء لما فضلنا شهواتنا على إرادة الرب صرنا في وضع الأعداء بالنسبة له، ولكن هذه العداوة قد نقضت بواسطة المسيح، فإنه هو سلامنا, وقد وحدنا بواسطة نفسه مع الله الآب، ورفع من الوسط الخطية المنشئة العداوة، وبررنا بالإيمان، ودعا الذين كانوا بعيدين ليصيروا قريبين، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك قد خلق الشعبين ليصيرا إنسانًا واحدًا جديدًا، وصنع السلام وصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الآب, فإن الله الآب قد سر أن يجمع فيه الجميع, ويربط معًا العلويين مع السفليين، ويجعل الذين في السماء مع الذين على الأرض قطيعًا واحدًا. فالمسيح قد صار لنا سلامًا ومسرة
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يوليو 2019)

*ميلاد المسيح هو سلامنا
تفسير إنجيل القديس لوقا 8:2-18 - للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
ما أسماها تسبحة: المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة, فإننا نحن الأشقياء لما فضلنا شهواتنا على إرادة الرب صرنا في وضع الأعداء بالنسبة له، ولكن هذه العداوة قد نقضت بواسطة المسيح، فإنه هو سلامنا, وقد وحدنا بواسطة نفسه مع الله الآب، ورفع من الوسط الخطية المنشئة العداوة، وبررنا بالإيمان، ودعا الذين كانوا بعيدين ليصيروا قريبين، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك قد خلق الشعبين ليصيرا إنسانًا واحدًا جديدًا، وصنع السلام وصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الآب, فإن الله الآب قد سر أن يجمع فيه الجميع, ويربط معًا العلويين مع السفليين، ويجعل الذين في السماء مع الذين على الأرض قطيعًا واحدًا. فالمسيح قد صار لنا سلامًا ومسرة
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2019)

*صار جسدًا لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد غير مفترق
تفسير إنجيل القديس لوقا 19:22 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن قوة الله الآب المحيية هي اللوغس ابنه الوحيد, هذا قد أرسله لنا الآب مخلِّصًا وفاديًا. فقد صار الكلمة جسدًا بدون أن يتحول إلى ما لم يكن من قبل، وبدون أن يفقد كيانه ككلمة الله، ولكنه وُلد بالجسد من امرأة واقتنى لنفسه ذلك الجسد المأخوذ منها، وذلك لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد غير مفترق.... إذن، فاللوغس لما وحد بنفسه ذلك الجسد الذي كان فيما سبق خاضعًا للموت، فلكونه هو نفسه الإله والحياة قد أعتق هذا الجسد من الفساد، بل وجعله أيضًا جسدًا محييًا .... إذن فحينما نأكل جميعاً جسد المسيح مخلِّصنا ونشرب دمه الكريم، فإننا نقتني الحياة داخلنا ونصير بطريقة ما واحد معه, بل ونسكن فيه ونقتنيه داخلنا أيضاً.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2019)

*صار جسدًا لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد غير مفترق
تفسير إنجيل القديس لوقا 19:22 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن قوة الله الآب المحيية هي اللوغس ابنه الوحيد, هذا قد أرسله لنا الآب مخلِّصًا وفاديًا. فقد صار الكلمة جسدًا بدون أن يتحول إلى ما لم يكن من قبل، وبدون أن يفقد كيانه ككلمة الله، ولكنه وُلد بالجسد من امرأة واقتنى لنفسه ذلك الجسد المأخوذ منها، وذلك لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد غير مفترق.... إذن، فاللوغس لما وحد بنفسه ذلك الجسد الذي كان فيما سبق خاضعًا للموت، فلكونه هو نفسه الإله والحياة قد أعتق هذا الجسد من الفساد، بل وجعله أيضًا جسدًا محييًا .... إذن فحينما نأكل جميعاً جسد المسيح مخلِّصنا ونشرب دمه الكريم، فإننا نقتني الحياة داخلنا ونصير بطريقة ما واحد معه, بل ونسكن فيه ونقتنيه داخلنا أيضاً.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2019)

*في المسيح نتشكَّل بشكل الأبدية
الكتاب الثاني ضد ثيودور للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 لما تجسد الكلمة ابن الله الوحيد الذي هو الحياة بطبعه، فقد أنبتت طبيعة الإنسان بواسطته إنباتًا جديدًا نحو الحياة! لأنه صار لنا متقدمًا في كل شيء, فهذه هي الغاية التي لأجلها اقتنى كلمة الله اُلمحيي الجسد المستهدف للموت، وجعله خاصًا له, حتى أنه إذ يجعله غالبًا للموت والفساد، يبثُّ فينا نحن أيضًا هذه النعمة بعينها. فكما أننا في آدم انطرحنا في الموت، هكذا في المسيح نطرح عنا طغيان الموت، ونتشكَّل بشكل الأبدية
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يوليو 2019)

*ما ربحه الإنسان من تجسد الكلمة 
للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
من لا يعجب لذلك؟ من لا يوافق بأن هذا الأمر إلهيٌّ حقًا؟ لأنه لو لم تكن أعمال اللوغوس الإلهية قد تمت بواسطة الجسد، لما كان الإنسان قد تألَّه؛ وأيضًا لو لم تكن الضعفات الخاصة بالجسد قد نُسبت للكلمة، لما كان الإنسان قد تحرر منها بالتمام، بل حتى ولو توقَّفت إلى حين, كما قلت, كانت ستبقى الخطية والفساد فيه، كما كانت في البشر السابقين ...وأما الآن وقد صار الكلمة إنسانًا، وقد اقتنى لنفسه خاصًة أمور الجسد، لم تعد هذه ماسكًة في الجسد، بسبب الكلمة الذي صار فيه، بل صارت تُستأصل بواسطته، والبشر لا يعودون فيما بعد خطاة ومائتين بحسب أوجاعهم الخاصة، ولكنهم يقومون بقوة اللوغوس ويبقون إلى الأبد غير مائتين وعديمي الفساد.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يوليو 2019)

*ما ربحه الإنسان من تجسد الكلمة 
للقديس كيرلس الكبير​من لا يعجب لذلك؟ من لا يوافق بأن هذا الأمر إلهيٌّ حقًا؟ لأنه لو لم تكن أعمال اللوغوس الإلهية قد تمت بواسطة الجسد، لما كان الإنسان قد تألَّه؛ وأيضًا لو لم تكن الضعفات الخاصة بالجسد قد نُسبت للكلمة، لما كان الإنسان قد تحرر منها بالتمام، بل حتى ولو توقَّفت إلى حين, كما قلت, كانت ستبقى الخطية والفساد فيه، كما كانت في البشر السابقين ...وأما الآن وقد صار الكلمة إنسانًا، وقد اقتنى لنفسه خاصًة أمور الجسد، لم تعد هذه ماسكًة في الجسد، بسبب الكلمة الذي صار فيه، بل صارت تُستأصل بواسطته، والبشر لا يعودون فيما بعد خطاة ومائتين بحسب أوجاعهم الخاصة، ولكنهم يقومون بقوة اللوغوس ويبقون إلى الأبد غير مائتين وعديمي الفساد.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يوليو 2019)

*ميلاد خبز الحياة
تفسير إنجيل القديس لوقا 7:2-15 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​ وأضجعته في مذود, لقد وجد الإنسان قد انحط إلى مستوى البهيمة، فلذلك وضع نفسه في مذود على هيئة طعام، لكي ما نتحول من السيرة البهيمية ونرتقي إلى الذهن اللائق بالبشر، ونحن الذين كانت نفوسنا بهيمية نتقدم إلى المذود, أي إلى ذات مائدته، فلا نجد فيه فيما بعد علفًا، بل خبز من السماء، أي جسد الحياة. لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم, بيت الخبز, حيث هكذا تفسر "بيت لحم"ر, فإلى أين كان الرعاة مزمعين أن ينطلقوا بعد أن سمعوا بشارة السلام، إلا إلى البيت الروحي الذي للخبز السماوي، أعني الكنيسة التي يُقدم فيها كل يوم بالسر الخبز النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يوليو 2019)

*الكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ فينا
شرح أنجيل القديس يوحنا 14:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن تأكيده بأن الكلمة حلَّ فينا ذو منفعة عظمى, لأنه بذلك يكشف لنا سر من أعمق ما يمكن, فإننا جميعًا كنا في المسيح، والشخصية البشرية العامة تستعيد فيه الحياة. ولذلك فإنه يدعى آدم الأخير، لأنه يغني طبيعتنا المشتركة بكل ما يؤول إلى السعادة والمجد، كما أمدها آدم الأول بما يؤول إلى الفساد والعار. لقد حلَّ الكلمة في الجميع بواسطة الواحد، حتى إذا ما تعين هذا الواحد ابنًا لله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة, تمتد هذه الكرامة إلى البشرية كلها، وبسبب الواحد منا يدركنا القول: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العليّ كلكم, أفلا يظهر بجلاء للجميع أنه نزل إلى مستوى العبد ليس لكي يربح من ذلك شيئًا لنفسه، بل لكي ينعم علينا بشخصه, فنغتني بافتقاره, ونرتقي بمشاركتنا له إلى صلاحه الخاص الفائق، ونكون آلهًة وأبناءً لله بالإيمان, لقد حلَّ الكلمة في الجميع بحلوله في هيكل جسده الواحد المأخوذ منا ولأجلنا، حتى يقتني الجميع في نفسه، فيصالح الكل في جسد واحد مع الآب، كما قال القديس بولس (أف16:2).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يوليو 2019)

*الكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ فينا
شرح أنجيل القديس يوحنا 14:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن تأكيده بأن الكلمة حلَّ فينا ذو منفعة عظمى, لأنه بذلك يكشف لنا سر من أعمق ما يمكن, فإننا جميعًا كنا في المسيح، والشخصية البشرية العامة تستعيد فيه الحياة. ولذلك فإنه يدعى آدم الأخير، لأنه يغني طبيعتنا المشتركة بكل ما يؤول إلى السعادة والمجد، كما أمدها آدم الأول بما يؤول إلى الفساد والعار. لقد حلَّ الكلمة في الجميع بواسطة الواحد، حتى إذا ما تعين هذا الواحد ابنًا لله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة, تمتد هذه الكرامة إلى البشرية كلها، وبسبب الواحد منا يدركنا القول: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العليّ كلكم, أفلا يظهر بجلاء للجميع أنه نزل إلى مستوى العبد ليس لكي يربح من ذلك شيئًا لنفسه، بل لكي ينعم علينا بشخصه, فنغتني بافتقاره, ونرتقي بمشاركتنا له إلى صلاحه الخاص الفائق، ونكون آلهًة وأبناءً لله بالإيمان, لقد حلَّ الكلمة في الجميع بحلوله في هيكل جسده الواحد المأخوذ منا ولأجلنا، حتى يقتني الجميع في نفسه، فيصالح الكل في جسد واحد مع الآب، كما قال القديس بولس (أف16:2).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يوليو 2019)

*الغاية من مجيئه
حوار في تجسد الابن الوحيد للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 أريد أن أعرف ما هي الغاية من مجيئه إلينا، وكيف تأنس ولماذا؟ أليس من الواضح تمامًا ولا يخفى على أحد أن الابن الوحيد صار مثلنا، أي إنسانًا كاملا، لكي يعتق جسدنا الأرضي من الفساد الذي اندس فيه؟ وكما أن الجسد لمَّا صار جسدًا للكلمة الذي يحيي الكل تغلَّب على سلطان الموت والفساد، هكذا تمامًا أعتقد أن النفس لمَّا صارت نفسًا للذي لا يعرف أن يخطأ، صارت في وضع ثابت ومستقر في جميع الخيرات، وصارت أقوى بلا قياس من الخطية التي كانت تتسّلط عليها فيما مضى, فالمسيح أول إنسان لم يفعل خطية ولا وُجد في فمه مكر, وقد جعل مثل أصل وباكورة للذين يتغيرون عن شكلهم إلى جدة الحياة بالروح، وصار منذ الآن يوصل إلى سائر جنس البشرية بالمشاركة وبالنعمة عدم فساد جسده، وثبات واستقرار لاهوته.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2019)

*ميلاد المسيح لأجلنا وقبوله الروح القدس لأجلنا
تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا 39:7 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك, الذي كان قبل الدهور إلهًا ومولودًا من الله يقول الآب عنه إنه قد ولده اليوم، لكي يقبلنا نحن فيه في التبني، لأن البشرية كلها كانت في المسيح من حيث إنه كان إنسانًا. كذلك مع أن له الروح القدس كروحه الخاص، يُقال إن الآب أعطاه إياه مرة أخرى، وذلك لكي نربح نحن فيه الروح... فالابن الوحيد لم يقبل الروح القدس لنفسه... ولكن لكونه صار إنسانًا، صارت له في نفسه كل طبيعتنا، لكي يقومها بالتمام ويشكِّلها من جديد على حالتها الأولى...إذن نرى أن المسيح لم يقبل الروح لنفسه، بل بالحري لنا نحن فيه، لأن جميع الخيرات بواسطته تتدفَّق نحونا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2019)

*ميلاد المسيح لأجلنا وقبوله الروح القدس لأجلنا
تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا 39:7 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك, الذي كان قبل الدهور إلهًا ومولودًا من الله يقول الآب عنه إنه قد ولده اليوم، لكي يقبلنا نحن فيه في التبني، لأن البشرية كلها كانت في المسيح من حيث إنه كان إنسانًا. كذلك مع أن له الروح القدس كروحه الخاص، يُقال إن الآب أعطاه إياه مرة أخرى، وذلك لكي نربح نحن فيه الروح... فالابن الوحيد لم يقبل الروح القدس لنفسه... ولكن لكونه صار إنسانًا، صارت له في نفسه كل طبيعتنا، لكي يقومها بالتمام ويشكِّلها من جديد على حالتها الأولى...إذن نرى أن المسيح لم يقبل الروح لنفسه، بل بالحري لنا نحن فيه، لأن جميع الخيرات بواسطته تتدفَّق نحونا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2019)

*الطفل الرضيع الذي يملأ الكل كإله
رسالة 8:17-18 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 بينما كان يُرى كطفل رضيع مقمطًا في أحضان العذراء التي ولدته، كان يملأ الخليقة كلها كإله وكجليس مع الآب الذي ولده، لأن اللاهوت غير خاضع للكم والقياس، ولا تحده أي حدود... فهو صانع الدهور، الواحد مع الآب في الأزلية وخالق الجميع، ولكنه, كما قلنا سابقًا, لما اتحد أقنوميًا بالبشرية، واحتمل الميلاد الجسدي من بطن العذراء، لم يكن ذلك عن حتمية إلزام لطبيعته الخاصة أن يولد في الزمن في آخر الأيام، بل كان ذلك لكي يُبارك بداية وجودنا، حتى أنه بميلاده من امرأة وهو متحد بالجسد تبطل اللعنة الواقعة على كل جنسنا التي كانت ترسل أجسادنا الترابية إلى الموت، "بالحزن تلدين البنين" ويكفّ بواسطته القول القائل ابُتَلع الموت متجبرًا, فيتحقَّق بذلك صوت النبي القائل: ثم مسح الله كل دمعة من كل الوجوه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2019)

*الطفل الرضيع الذي يملأ الكل كإله
رسالة 8:17-18 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 بينما كان يُرى كطفل رضيع مقمطًا في أحضان العذراء التي ولدته، كان يملأ الخليقة كلها كإله وكجليس مع الآب الذي ولده، لأن اللاهوت غير خاضع للكم والقياس، ولا تحده أي حدود... فهو صانع الدهور، الواحد مع الآب في الأزلية وخالق الجميع، ولكنه, كما قلنا سابقًا, لما اتحد أقنوميًا بالبشرية، واحتمل الميلاد الجسدي من بطن العذراء، لم يكن ذلك عن حتمية إلزام لطبيعته الخاصة أن يولد في الزمن في آخر الأيام، بل كان ذلك لكي يُبارك بداية وجودنا، حتى أنه بميلاده من امرأة وهو متحد بالجسد تبطل اللعنة الواقعة على كل جنسنا التي كانت ترسل أجسادنا الترابية إلى الموت، "بالحزن تلدين البنين" ويكفّ بواسطته القول القائل ابُتَلع الموت متجبرًا, فيتحقَّق بذلك صوت النبي القائل: ثم مسح الله كل دمعة من كل الوجوه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح بدءٌ لجنس جديدٍ مولودٍ من الروح القدس
المسيح واحد: للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد جاء ابن الله, كما قلت, وتأنس، وأعاد تشكيل الذي لنا في نفسه هو أولا إلى ميلاد جديد وحياة مقدسة عجيبة وإعجازية بالحقيقة. فقد صار هو بصفته البدء مولودًا من الروح القدس, أعني بحسب الجسد, لكي تصل إلينا نحن أيضًا هذه النعمة عن طريقه، فيكون لنا الميلاد الجديد الروحي ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل, بالروح القدس، لكن من الله. وإذ يتغير شكلنا الروحي إلى شكل الابن الحقيقي الطبيعي ندعو بالتالي الله أبًا لنا، وهكذا نبقى غير فاسدين، إذ لم نعد بعد ننتمي إلى أبينا الأول، أعني آدم الذي فيه فسدنا, ولذلك قال المسيح مرًة بحق: لا تدعوا لكم أبًا على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السموات.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح بدءٌ لجنس جديدٍ مولودٍ من الروح القدس
المسيح واحد: للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد جاء ابن الله, كما قلت, وتأنس، وأعاد تشكيل الذي لنا في نفسه هو أولا إلى ميلاد جديد وحياة مقدسة عجيبة وإعجازية بالحقيقة. فقد صار هو بصفته البدء مولودًا من الروح القدس, أعني بحسب الجسد, لكي تصل إلينا نحن أيضًا هذه النعمة عن طريقه، فيكون لنا الميلاد الجديد الروحي ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل, بالروح القدس، لكن من الله. وإذ يتغير شكلنا الروحي إلى شكل الابن الحقيقي الطبيعي ندعو بالتالي الله أبًا لنا، وهكذا نبقى غير فاسدين، إذ لم نعد بعد ننتمي إلى أبينا الأول، أعني آدم الذي فيه فسدنا, ولذلك قال المسيح مرًة بحق: لا تدعوا لكم أبًا على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السموات.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2019)

*كلمة الله يسكن فينا أيضًا 
جلافيرا علي سفر الخروج للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يشبه الكتاب المقدس الطبيعة الإلهية بالنار، بسبب قدرة هذا العنصر الفائقة وتغلُّبه بسهولة على كل شيء. وأما الإنسان الترابي فيشبهه بالأشجار وبنبات الحقل.  فيقول مرة: إن إلهنا نار آكلة (عب 12 : 19) ومرة أخرى: الإنسان مثل العشب أيامه، كزهر الحقل كذلك  يزهر (مز 103 : 15) فكما أن النار تكون غير محتملة للشوك، هكذا أيضًا اللاهوت للناسوت, ولكن في المسيح جاء اللاهوت وصار محتملا، فإنه "فيه قد حلَّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" (كو 2 : 9) كما شهد الحكيم بولس، "والساكن في نور لا يُدنى منه" (1تى 6 : 16) أى الله أتى وحلَّ في هيكل جسده المأخوذ من العذراء, لذلك فالنار (التي رآها موسى) كانت تشفق على الشوك (العليقة)، ولهيبها صار محتملا للخشب الحقير الضعيف، لأن اللاهوت صار كما قلت ملازمًا للناسوت، وهذا هو السر الحاصل في المسيح. ولكن فينا نحن أيضًا يسكن كلمة الله، غير مطالب بقصاص، ولا موقِّع علينا عقوبات, بل مشرقًا علينا بقبلاته الحنونة الفائقة الرحمة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2019)

*كلمة الله يسكن فينا أيضًا 
جلافيرا علي سفر الخروج للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يشبه الكتاب المقدس الطبيعة الإلهية بالنار، بسبب قدرة هذا العنصر الفائقة وتغلُّبه بسهولة على كل شيء. وأما الإنسان الترابي فيشبهه بالأشجار وبنبات الحقل.  فيقول مرة: إن إلهنا نار آكلة (عب 12 : 19) ومرة أخرى: الإنسان مثل العشب أيامه، كزهر الحقل كذلك  يزهر (مز 103 : 15) فكما أن النار تكون غير محتملة للشوك، هكذا أيضًا اللاهوت للناسوت, ولكن في المسيح جاء اللاهوت وصار محتملا، فإنه "فيه قد حلَّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" (كو 2 : 9) كما شهد الحكيم بولس، "والساكن في نور لا يُدنى منه" (1تى 6 : 16) أى الله أتى وحلَّ في هيكل جسده المأخوذ من العذراء, لذلك فالنار (التي رآها موسى) كانت تشفق على الشوك (العليقة)، ولهيبها صار محتملا للخشب الحقير الضعيف، لأن اللاهوت صار كما قلت ملازمًا للناسوت، وهذا هو السر الحاصل في المسيح. ولكن فينا نحن أيضًا يسكن كلمة الله، غير مطالب بقصاص، ولا موقِّع علينا عقوبات, بل مشرقًا علينا بقبلاته الحنونة الفائقة الرحمة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح ربطنا بواسطة نفسه مع الله أبيه
الحوار الأول فى الثالوث الأقدس للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن الله الكلمة قد أنزل نفسه إلى الإخلاء دون أن يضطره أحد إلى ذلك، بل بمشيئته وحسب مسرة الآب صار إنسانًا، بينما هو محتفظ تمامًا بصفات طبيعته الخاصة بلا نقصان ولا تغيير، فقد اقتنى لنفسه الناسوت بحسب التدبير، فهو يعتبر ابنًا واحدًا من اثنين، إذ قد اجتمعت واتحدت معًا في شخصه الواحد، بطريقة لا توصف ولا تُفحص، الطبيعتان الإلهية والبشرية، لتكونا معًا وحدًة بطريقة لا يمكن تصوّرها... فهو إله، وهو أيضًا بعينه وفى نفس الوقت  إنسان....لهذا السبب أيضًا هو يعتبر وسيطًا، لأن الاثنين اللذان كانا بحسب الطبيعة متباعدين جدًا عن بعضهما، إذ كانت تفصل بينهما هوٌة بلا قياس، أعني اللاهوت والناسوت, قد أظهرهما مجتمعين ومتحدتين في نفسه، وبذلك ربطنا بواسطة نفسه مع الله أبيه.

ملحوظة: تعليم البابا ديسقورس خالفت تعليم البابا كيرلس عامود الدين ... ولا زال مجمع اساقفة كنيستنا القبطية الارثوذكسية يخالفونها ... ونحن نصفق ونهلل ونهرطق أصحاب الطبيعتين .... آه يا وجعي *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يوليو 2019)

*مع المسيح في المعمودية وفي التجربة
عظة 10:40-11 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 إن كان المجرب عدو النور يعتدي عليك بعد المعمودية، وهو يعتدي فعلا, كما اعتدى أيضًا على الإله الكلمة المستتر في الجسد, فلك ما تغلبه به, لا تخف من المعركة, أشهر ضده الماء, أشهر ضده الروح الذي به تستطيع أيضًا أن تطفئ  جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة (أف  16:6) وإن كان يحاربك بالطمع ويريك جميع الممالك في لحظة وفي طرفة عين كأنها له، ويطالبك بالسجود له؛ احتقره كمثل فقير لا يملك شيئًا وُقل له وأنت واثق بالختم (الروح القدس) الذي فيك: "أنا أيضًا صورة الله, فقد لبست المسيح (غل 27:3) وتحولت إلى شكل المسيح بالمعمودية، فاسجد أنت لي (أي للمسيح الذي فيَّ) وأنا أعلم يقينًا أنه سيفر منهزمًا ومخزيًا من أقوالك. فكما فر أمام المسيح النور الأول، هكذا سيفر أمام الذين استناروا بالمسيح .... فلنعتمد، إذن، لكي نغلب!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 يوليو 2019)

*قبول المسيح الروح القدس كان من أجلنا
شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا 32:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لما صار كلمة الله إنسانًا، اقتبل الروح القدس من الآب كواحد منا، ليس كمن يقبل شيئًا لذاته، إذ أنه هو نفسه الذي يوزع الروح؛ بل لكي بقبوله الروح كإنسان يحفظه لطبيعتنا، ويجعل النعمة التي فارقتنا تتأصل من جديد فينا... إذن، فهو قَبِل الروح لحسابنا نحن بواسطة نفسه لكي يستعيد لطبيعتنا ذلك الخير الأصلي, ولذلك أيضًا قيل عنه إنه افتقر لأجلنا, فمع كونه غنيًا كإله ولا يعوزه شيء من الخيرات، جعل نفسه إنسانًا مفتقرًا لكل شيء.... فكما أنه مع كونه الحياة بطبعه قد مات بالجسد لأجلنا لكي يغلب الموت عنا ويقيم طبيعتنا كلها معه, لأننا جميعًا كنا فيه لكونه قد صار إنسانًا, هكذا أيضًا هو يقبل الروح لأجلنا لكي يقدس به طبيعتنا كلها, لأنه لم يأت لكونه محتاجًا شيئًا لنفسه، بل قد جاء ليصير لنا جميعًا بابًا وبدايًة وطريقًا للخيرات السمائية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 يوليو 2019)

*ارتياح الروح القدس في الإنسان الجديد
شرح أشعياء 11:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
"ويرتاح عليه روح الله" (اش 1:11) لقد سبق أن مُنح الروح في القديم لباكورة جنسنا آدم، ولكن هذا صار متهاونًا من جهة حفظ الوصية المعطاة له، واستهتر بما أُمر به، فسقط في الخطية، وبالتالي لم يجد الروح راحة بين الناس "لأن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معًا، ليس من يعمل صلاحًا، ليس ولا واحد" (رو 12:3) ثم إن الكلمة ابن الله الوحيد صار إنسانًا، ولكن دون أن يتحول عن كونه إلهًا, فلما صار مثلنا وهو غير قابل لأن ينساق نحو الخطايا، حينئذ ارتاح الروح القدس في طبيعة الإنسان فيه هو أولا بصفته الباكورة الثانية لجنسنا، حتى يرتاح فينا أيضًا، ويثبت في نفوس المؤمنين، محبًا للسكنى فيها. وهكذا يشهد يوحنا الإلهي في موضع ما أنه قد رأى الروح نازلا بألفة من السماء على المسيح. فكما صرنا شركاء في الميراث مع أول جبلتنا في الشرور التي أصابته، هكذا سنصير شركاء أيضًا في الخيرات الحادثة تدبيريًا للباكورة الثانية لجنسنا الذي هو المسيح.
*


----------



## Obadiah (13 يوليو 2019)

الرب يبارك مجهودك الجليل في نشر أقوال الآباء المتقين المتسريلين بالكلمة المتجسد ... حيث تأخذنا أقوالهم وتقاليدهم  المتصلة المستمدة من التقليد الرسولي الشريف إلي رحاب الكنيسة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية الواحدة الوحيدة  .... 



وأقول لحضرتك ((  « _اكْتُبْ_: _فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ_». ))


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح أعطانا الثبات في اقتناء الروح القدس
تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا 39:7 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن المسيح لم يقبل الروح لنفسه, بل بالحري لنا نحن فيه، لأن جميع الخيرات إنما بواسطته تتدفَّق فينا نحن أيضًا. فنظرًا لأن آدم أبانا الأول لما تحول بالغواية إلى المعصية والخطية لم يحفظ نعمة الروح، وبذلك فُقدت الطبيعة كلها فيه عطية الله الصالحة. فكان لابد أن الله الكلمة الذي لا يعرف التغيير أن يصير إنسانًا لكي إذ يقبل العطية بصفته إنسانًا يحتفظ بها بدوام لطبيعتنا... فقد صار الابن الوحيد إذن إنسانًا مثلنا لكي إذ يستعيد من جديد في نفسه أولا الخيرات الصالحة ويجعل نعمة الروح متأصلة من جديد ومنغرسة فيه، ليتمكن بذلك أن يحفظها بثبات وبعدم تغيير لكل طبيعتنا. وكأن اللوغس الوحيد المولود من الله الآب قد أعارنا عدم تغيير طبيعته الخاصة, فإن طبيعة الإنسان قد عرفت في آدم أنها عاجزة عن الثبات ومتحولة بكل سهولة إلى السوء, فكما أنه بتحول الإنسان الأول قد اجتاز خسارة الخيرات الصالحة إلى سائر طبيعتنا، هكذا أيضًا أعتقد أنه بواسطة ذاك الذي لا يعرف التغيير سيعود الثبات في اقتناء العطايا الإلهية إلى سائر جنسنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 يوليو 2019)

*هذا هو ابني الحبيب
تفسير لو 21:3-23 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد جاء صوت الله الآب قائلا من نحو المسيح أثناء عماده المقدس: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب" وكأنما بذلك كان يقبل فيه وبواسطته الإنسان الأرضي. فإن ابن الله الوحيد الحق بحسب الطبيعة لما صار مثلنا، قد تعين ابن الله ليس كأنه ينال ذلك لنفسه, إذ أنه في ذاته كان ولم يزل كما قلت إلهًا حقًا, بل لكي يوصل إلينا هذا المجد, فإنه قد صار لنا باكورًة وبكرًا وآدمًا ثانيًا, لأجل ذلك قيل إن كل شيء فيه يصير جديدًا, ونحن إذ قد خلعنا عتق آدم، اغتنينا بالجدة التي في المسيح
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يوليو 2019)

*آية يونان وجذب المسيح الجميع إليه
جلافيرا علي سفر الخروج للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
اليهود لم يصدقوا التجسد ولا العجائب الحادثة بينهم, لكنهم أخيرًا بالكاد آمنوا بواسطة الآية الختامية، ليس كلهم بل كما كتب بولس الطوباوي: "البقية حسب اختيار النعمة" فماذا كانت الآية الختامية؟ موت المسيح على الخشبة وقيامته التي لاحقت الموت وتبعته للتو....لقد تقدم إليه الفريسيون بعد أن أظهر لهم ربوات من الآيات، وقالوا له متجاهلين إياها: "يا معلم نريد أن نرى منك آية. فأجابهم: "جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية، ولا تُعطى له آية إلاَّ آية يونان النبي, لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال", لقد أفاد موت عمانوئيل بأن جعله يُعرف دون عناء، ليس فقط من اليهود، بل ومن الأمم أيضًا, فقد قال مرة: "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليَّ الجميع" فهذا القول الذي قاله المخلِّص كان هو آية الختام التي بها آمن ليس فقط الذين من إسرائيل، بل ومن الجموع الأخرى، أعني الذين من الأمم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يوليو 2019)

*نحن فيه الغالبون
تفسير يو 33:16 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد أظهر المسيح نفسه أسمى وأقوى من كل خطية ومن كل الظروف العالمية, وحيث إنه قد غلبها جميعًا فقد أعطى الغلبة عليها أيضًا للمجربين لأجله.... فقد انتقلت إلينا نحن أيضًا بالتمام قوة ما فعل، من حيث إن الذي غلب هو منا، بسبب ظهوره كإنسان, وكما أننا نغلب الخطية بسبب أنها أميتت بالتمام في المسيح كبدايةٍ لنا، وبسبب أنه أفاض علينا نحن أيضًا هذا الخير بصفتنا جنسه الخاص؛ هكذا ينبغي أن نثق أننا سنغلب العالم أيضًا. فإن المسيح قد غلب كإنسان من أجلنا، صائرًا للطبيعة البشرية بدايًة وبابًا وطريقًا لهذه الغلبة عينها, فنحن الذين سقطنا وانهزمنا  في القديم قد قوينا وغلبنا بسبب ذاك الذي غلب من أجلنا وبصفته أيضًا واحدًا منا. فإنه لو كان قد غلب كإله غير متجسد للما ربحنا شيئًا من ذلك، وأما وهو قد غلب كإنسان، فنحن فيه الغالبون.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يوليو 2019)

*بالأكل انهزمنا في آدم وبالإمساك انتصرنا في المسيح
شرح لو 1:14-4 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد أخذ الرب شكل العبد وصار في شبه الناس، لكي بكونه كواحد منا يستطيع أن يقف كمنتقم لنا ضد الثعبان عدونا القاتل الذي جلب علينا الخطية..... فقد جاء لكي يجعلنا به وفيه ننال النصرة في نفس المعركة التي فيها انهزمنا وسقطنا قديمًا في آدم. فتأمل معي كيف أن طبيعة الإنسان في المسيح تنفض عنها وصمة الشراهة التي أصابتها في آدم, فإننا بالأكل انهزمنا في آدم، وبالإمساك عن الأكل انتصرنا في المسيح... نعم، لقد انتصرنا في المسيح، والذي ساد قديمًا على آدم قد مضى خائبًا، لندوسه تحت أقدامنا، لأن المسيح لما انتصر عليه كان بذلك يعطينا القدرة على أن ننتصر عليه؛ ولذلك قال: "ها أنا قد أعطيتكم أن تدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو" (لو 19:10)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يوليو 2019)

*لقد افتقر لأجلنا لكي يغنينا بفقره
شرح لو 23:10-24 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
الذي هو ابن بحسب الطبيعة قد صار مشابها لنا وأخذ شكل العبد, ليس لكي يدوم معنا في حالة العبودية، بل لكي يحررنا نحن المربوطين بنير العبودية، يغنينا بالأشياء التي له, فإننا به ومعه قد دُعينا أبناءً لله، لأنه اشترك في فقرنا وهو غني، لكي يرفع طبيعة الإنسان إلى غناه الخاص به. لقد رأينا الشيطان ساقطًا، ذلك الجبار رأيناه مذلولا، ذلك الذي كان مسجودًا له رأيناه بلا كرامة، ذلك الذي حاول أن يختطف الإلوهية رأيناه تحت أقدام القديسين؛ إذ أنهم أخذوا سلطانًا أن ينتهروا الأرواح النجسة, وهذا امتياز فائق لطبيعة البشر وخاص بالله وحده الفائق الكل. وقد صار الكلمة الظاهر في الشكل البشري بدءًا لنا في هذه أيضًا, إذ كان ينتهر الأرواح النجسة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يوليو 2019)

*الطعام الروحي
شرح لو 3:4 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إننا بالأكل انهزمنا في آدم, وبالإمساك عن الأكل انتصرنا في المسيح, من الطعام الذي ينبت من الأرض يقتات جسدنا الأرضي فيطلب لُقوته ما هو من نفس طبعه الترابي، أما النفس العاقلة فتقتات بالكلمة لانتعاشها الروحي, لأن الأطعمة التي من الأرض تغذِّي الجسد الذي من نفس طبيعتها, أما التي من فوق ومن السماء فهي تشدد الروح. فطعام العقل هو اللوغوس الذي من الله، الذي هو خبز روحي يُشدد قلب الإنسان (مز 15:104) كما ننشد في كتاب المزامير، ونقول أيضًا إنه طعام الملائكة القديسين (مز 25:78).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يوليو 2019)

*«ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد»
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا49:11-52 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 لقد قال قيافا: إن موت المسيح سيكون عن اليهود وحدهم، ولكن يوحنا البشير يقول: إن ذلك كان من أجل البشرية كلها. ذلك لأننا كلنا دُعينا ذرية الله (أع28:17) وأولاده من جهة أنه آب الكل, لكونه أوجدنا عن طريق خلقتنا وبعث إلى الوجود ما لم يكن موجودًا، بل ولأننا نلنا كرامة الخلقة على صورته منذ البدء، وكرامة السيادة على الكائنات التي على الأرض... لكن الشيطان لم يشأ أن نبقى في مثل هذا الحال، فبعثرنا وأضلَّ الإنسان بطرق شتى عن قربه لله. وأما المسيح فقد جمعنا كلنا من جديد، وضمنا معا بالإيمان إلى حظيرة الكنيسة الواحدة، ووضعنا تحت نير واحد، فصار الجميع واحداً، يهودًا أم يونانيين كنا، برابرة أم سكيثيين، مخلوقين من جديد «إلى إنسان واحد جديد» (أف15:2) وعابدين إلهًا واحداً.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح حول خطة الشيطان إلى طريق للخلاص
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا38:6-39 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن «الحكمة» مبدع سائر الأشياء، أعني ابن الله، أستطاع أن يحول الخطة الشيطانية الخبيثة, أعني موته بالجسد، حولها لنا إلى طريق للخلاص وباب للحياة. فانقلبت على الشيطان آماله، وتعلَّم أخيراً مما أصابه أنه صعب عليه أن يجاهد ضد الله. ويبدو لي أن المرنم الإلهي (داود) يؤيد هذا الفكر ويشير إلى شيء من ذلك حينما يقول وكأنما عن المسيح والشيطان: «وفي فخه سيذلُّه» (مز31:9) لأن الشيطان قد بسط الموت وكأنه فخ أمام المسيح، ولكن في نفس هذا الفخ بعينه ذلَّ الشيطان، لأن الموت أُبطل بموت المسيح وأُبيد الطاغية الذي كان يظن أنه لن يسقط. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يوليو 2019)

*لقد صار ضعيفًا لكي يُبطل ضعفك
الدفاع عن الحروم الاثني عشر ضد ثيودوريت للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حينما تبدو لك أمور إخلائه صعبة القبول تعجب بالأحرى من عظم محبة الابن لنا! لأن ما تعتبره غير لائق به, هذا قد فعله بإرادته من أجلك؛ فقد بكى بشرياً لكي يمسح دموعك، وانزعج تدبيرياً تاركاً جسده ينفعل بما يناسبه، لكي يملأنا شجاعة.... ووُصف بالضعف في ناسوته لكي ينهي ضعفك، وقدم بكثرة طلبات وتضرعات للآب لكي يجعل أذن الآب مصغيًة لصلواتك.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح يشع فينا إماتة جسده الخاص
تفسير مت 28:11 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد سكن فينا كلمة الله وجعل الجسد البشري خاصًا له, حتى أن كل ما أصاب هذا الجسد من جراء ناموس الخطية الصارم يبطله بواسطة نفسه. فقد أماته أولاً في جسده الخاص، ثم صار يرسل فينا نحن أيضاً شركة هذه النعمة، لأننا نحن منتسبون إليه بحسب طبيعة الجسد, فحيث إن طبيعتنا قد تجدد شكُلها في المسيح أولاً إلى قداستها الأصلية، يجب أن لا يشك أحد في أن نعمة التجديد هذه صارت منذ الآن تمتد منه إلى سائر الجنس البشري. لأن الكلمة لم يكن يجدد نفسه بصفته هو الإله، إذ أنه هو صورة غير مخلوقة لذات لكيان الآب، ولكننا نحن الذين كنا معه نتجدد بحسب الله، بالتقديس الذي يفوق طبيعتنا، وكان ناموس الخطية يُمات في أعضائنا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح ينقل إلينا إماتته فتضمحل قوة الخطية من أجسادنا
تفسير كورنثوس الثانية 10:4 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن الكلمة الابن الوحيد اقتنى لنفسه خاصًة الجسد الترابي, فماذا كانت غايته من ذلك؟ أن يميت الخطية في الجسد ويخمد شوكة الغرائز المنغرسة فيه التي كانت تدفع الجسد نحو الشهوات المعيبة. ولم يحقِّق ذلك, أعني التفوق على الأوجاع التي فينا, لمنفعته الشخصية بصفته الله الكلمة، إذ أنه هو لم يعرف خطية، بل بالحري كمن يعيد تشكيل طبيعة الإنسان كلها من الأساس في نفسه، إلى حياة مقدسة وبلا لوم، عندما  صار إنساناً وظهر في الهيئة مثلنا. «فقد صار لنا متقدماً في كل شيء» (كو18:1) حتى أننا نحن أيضاً حينما نتبع خطواته ننال في أنفسنا  إماتته» أي اضمحلال قوة الخطية من أجسادنا، وهكذا نتمكَّن بواسطته أن نرتقي إلى الحياة التي بلا لوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يوليو 2019)

*ذبيحة إبراهيم أظهرت لنا أعماق قلب الله الآب
الرسالة الفصحية الخامسة لسنة ظ¤ظ،ظ§م للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حيث أن الوعد الذي أعطاه الله بخصوص إسحق (أن تتبارك فيه جميع الأمم)، ما كان سيتحقق سوى بصليب المسيح الذي به وصلت البركة إلى جميع الأُمم، ولأن الله كان يريد أن يبين لإبراهيم عظم النعمة التي سيعطيها له, ببذل ابنه إلى الموت عن خلاص نسله, لذلك لزم أن يقول له، وهذا القول ذو معنى بليغ للغاية :«خذ ابنك» ثم يضيف بتكرار وتأكيد: «حبيبك الذي تحبه إسحق وقدمه لي على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك»، وكأنه بذلك يُشعل فيه مشاعر الحنان اللائقة بأي والد من نحو ابنه الواحد الوحيد, وكأنه بذلك يقول: «لكي تتعلَّم مما تتألَّم به ما سيعانيه أبو الكل حينما يقدم ابنه الحبيب ذبيحة عن خلاص العالم», الأمر الذي عبر المخلِّص نفسه عن إعجابه الشديد به قائلاً: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح أنقذنا من اللعنة القديمة، عندما صار لعنة من أجلنا
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 17:19-18 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد حمل في نفسه العقوبات الواقعة بعدل على الخطاة بواسطة الناموس, فقد صار «لعنة من أجلنا» بحسب المكتوب، لأنه يقول: «ملعون كل من علِّق على خشبة» (غل13:3), فنحن كلنا ملعونون، لأننا لم نقدر على تكميل الناموس الإلهي: «فإننا في أشياء كثيرة نعثر جميعنا» (يع2:3), والطبيعة البشرية مائلة جدًا إلى الانزلاق في ذلك، وحيث إن الناموس الإلهي يقول في موضع ما: «ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به» (غل10:3), فاللعنة إذًا هي لنا وليست لغيرنا... ولذلك فالذي لم يعرف خطية قد لُعن من أجلنا لكي يعتقنا نحن من اللعنة القديمة. لقد كان كفؤًا أن يحقق ذلك لأنه هو الإله الذي فوق الكل، وقد تألَّم من أجل الكل ليقتني فداء الكل بموت ذات جسده. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2019)

*أخذ جميع آلامنا لكي يُخّلصنا منها
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا27:12 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
كما أن الموت لم يكن ممكنًا أن يُبطل إلا بموت المخلِّص، هكذا أيضًا بالنسبة لكل واحد من آلام وانفعالات الجسد: لأنه لو لم يكن قد انزعج لما تحررت طبيعتنا من الانزعاج، ولو لم يكن قد حِزن، لما انعتقت أبداً من الحزن، ولو لم يكن قد اضطرب وجزع، لما انفكَّت أبدًا من هذه الانفعالات. وهكذا بالنسبة لجميع الأمور البشرية الحادثة للمسيح،
يمكنك أن تجد نفس المبدأ منطبقًا تماما: أي أن الآلام والانفعالات الجسدية كانت تتحرك فيه، ليس لكي تكون سائدة كما يحدث فينا، بل لكيما إذا تحركت تبطل بقدرة اللوغس الساكن في الجسد، وبذلك تتغير طبيعتنا إلى ما هو أفضل. فإن كلمة الله قد وحد بنفسه طبيعة الإنسان بشمولها لكي يخلِّص الإنسان بكليته, فإن ما لا يأخذه منا لا يمكن أن يخلِّصه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2019)

*نحن جميعًا كنا في المسيح لمَّا مات وقام لأجلنا
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 29:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حمل «واحد مات لأجل الجميع» (2كو14:5) واستعاد بذلك لله الآب كل القطيع الذي على الأرض، الواحد لأجل الجميع لكي يخضع الجميع لله، الواحد لأجل الجميع لكي يربح الجميع، لكي يعيش الجميع فيما بعد ذلك «لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام» (2كو15:5) فبينما كنا في خطايانا الكثيرة مباعين للموت والفساد، قد بذل الآب ابنه فديًة لأجلنا، الواحد لأجل الجميع، لأن الجميع فيه وهو أفضل من الجميع، فالواحد مات لأجل الجميع، لكي نحيا نحن جميعًا فيه. لأن الموت ابتلع الحمل لأجل الجميع، ثم تقيأ الجميع فيه ومعه، فإننا جميعًا كنا في المسيح لما مات وقام بنا ولأجلنا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2019)

*الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف
تفسير يوحنا 12:10-15للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
بعد أن حدد المسيح صفات الراعي الصالح الحقيقي، بأنه هو الذي يكون مستعداً أن يموت من أجل الخراف، وأن يضع نفسه باشتياق من أجلها....وإذ كان عالماً بأنه عتيد أن يضع نفسه من أجل الخراف، فبكل إحكام صرخ قائلا: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح» أنه هو الراعي الحقيقي الصالح حقًا قد مات من أجلنا، لكي يُخرجنا من ظلال الموت المعتمة، ويهيئنا لشركة الخوارس السمائية، بل وينعم علينا بالمنازل العليا في حضرة الآب نفسه، عوض الرزوح في قاع سراديب الهاوية...ولكن من الأمور الجديرة بالملاحظة أن المسيح لم يحتمل الموت من أجلنا بغير رضاه، بل إننا نراه يتقدم نحوه بكامل إرادته، مع أنه كان قادرا بكل سهولة أن يتهرب من الآلام لو لم يكن مريداً أن يتألَّم. لذلك فإننا نرى في قبوله بإرادته أن يتألَّم من أجلنا سمو محبته من نحونا، وعطفه الفائق الطبيعة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يوليو 2019)

* المخلص كان موجوداً من قبل التجسد
للقديس إيرينيؤس أسقف ليون فى ضد الهرطقات​
يسوع الذي جمع في نفسه كل الشعوب المختلفة منذ آدم ، جمع كل اللغات وكل أجيال البشر وحتى آدم نفسه. لهذا فإن بولس يسمي آدم "مثال الآتي"، لأن الكلمة، الذي هو خالق كل الأشياء، قد رسم في آدم "التدبير الخاص بالبشرية التي منها سيأخذ ابن الله جسدا". ففي البدء خلق الله إنسانا، حتى يتمكن أن يحقق الخلاص عن طريقه, ولأن المخلص كان موجوداً من قبل التجسد، فكان يجب أن تكون خليقته المحتاجة للخلاص موجودة أيضاً، وهكذا لا يكون مجيء المخلص بلا سبب .


للقديس إيرينيؤس من آباء القرن الثاني عاصر وتتلمذ على الآباء الرسوليين "تلاميذ الرسل" .

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يوليو 2019)

*الصليب ووحدة البشرية للقديس كيرلس الكبير
شرح إشعياء 12:11-13​
ويرفع راية للأمم ويجمع منفيي إسرائيل، ويضم مشتتي يهوذا من أربعة أطراف الأرض؛ فيزول حسد أفرايم وينقرض المضايقون من يهوذا, أفرايم لا يحسد يهوذا، ويهوذا لا يضايق أفرايم (إش12:11-13). لما رُفعت الراية, أي الصليب المكرم، وصارت ظاهرة لجميع الأمم والشعوب على وجه الأرض؛ قد تمت مصالحة الذين في السبي (أعني السبي الروحي)، والذين كانوا في الماضي منقسمين، صاروا يسعون معاً نحو وحدانية القلب، ويسرعون نحو وحدة الرأي والإيمان.... إن راية المسيح, أي الصليب المكرم, قد صار دافعاً لجميع الذين على وجه الأرض للسعي معاً نحو وحدة الإيمان، والدخول به (بالصليب) في علاقة قُربى مع الآب القدوس. وهذا يتضح مما كتبه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي إن قيافا، تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت عن الأمة، وليس عن الأمة فقط، بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد (يو51:11-52) فقد صار المسيح سلامنا، ونقض, كالمكتوب, حائط السياج المتوسط، وأبطل ناموس الوصايا في فرائض، وخلق الشعبين إنساناً واحداً جديداً، وصالحهما كليهما في نفسه مع الله الآب (أف14:2-16)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يوليو 2019)

*كيف صُلب إنساننا العتيق مع المسيح؟
تفسير رو6:6 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
ينبغي أن نبحث باهتمام ما هو إنساننا العتيق، وما هو جسد الخطية الذي يُبطل، وبأية كيفية صُلب مع المسيح... الرسول يقصد من جسد الخطية ومن «إنساننا العتيق» الجسد الترابي الذي له حتمية الفساد بحسب حالته القديمة التي في آدم. فقد حُكم علينا بذلك في آدم أولاً، وتفاقم الداء بمحبة الشهوات، لأن هذه حالة الجسد بحسب طبعه من غرائزه المغروسة فيه. فكيف إذن صُلب مع المسيح؟ لقد صار الابن الوحيد إنساناً واقتنى لنفسه الجسد الترابي الذي كان محكومًا عليه بالموت، كما قلُت، بحسب حالته القديمة في آدم، والذي صار كأنه يتمخّض بسبب غرائزه المغروسة فيه بميل جارف للخطية. لكن ناموس الخطية انتفى في الجسد المقدّس كليّ الطهر الذي للمسيح, فنحن لا نقول قط إن أية آلام بشرية مُعيبة كانت تتحرّك فيه، إلا فقط ما لا لوم فيه، مثل الجوع والعطش والتعب وكل ما يصنعه فينا ناموس الطبيعة بدون عيب. ومع أن ناموس الخطية لم يتحرّك قط في المسيح بسبب تفوقه بقوة اللوغوس الذي كان يدبره، إلا أن طبيعة الجسد في حد ذاï؛—ï»¬ا، حتى حينما نعتبرها في المسيح، فإننا لا نجدها مختلفة عن طبيعتنا. ونحن قد صُلبنا معه لما صُلب جسده الذي كانت فيه كل طبيعتنا، بمثل ما حدث في آدم أنه لما لُعن اعتّلت الطبيعة كلها باللعنة، هكذا يُقال أيضًا إننا أُقمنا مع المسيح وأُجلسنا معه في السماويات, لأن عمانوئيل مع أنه يفوقنا كإله، لكن من حيث إنه صار مثلنا، فهو يُعتبر واحداً منا قد قام وصار جليسًا مع الله الآب. هكذا أيضاً صُلب معه إنساننا العتيق، وانحلَّت بقيامته قوة اللعنة القديمة، وبطل جسد الخطية (روظ¦:ظ¦). ولا أعني الجسد بصفة مطلقة، ولكن الشهوات المغروسة فيه، التي كانت دائماً تُقلق الذهن بالأمور المخزية، وتلقيه في طين وحمأة الملذات الترابية. وأمّا أن هذه الأمور قد تحققت في المسيح لصالح الطبيعة البشرية، فكيف يشك أحد في ذلك بينما يقول القديس بولس بوضوح: »ما كان الناموس عاجزًا عنه فيما كان ضعيفًا بالجسد، فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية، ولأجل الخطية، دان الخطية بالجسد» (رو3:8). أترى إذن كيف بطل جسد الخطية؟ لقد دينت في الجسد شوكة الخطية وماتت أولاً في المسيح، ثم انتقلت هذه النعمة من خلاله وبواسطته إلينا أيضاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يوليو 2019)

*قوة الله المحيية
تفسير لوقا 19:22 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
كيف كان يمكن للإنسان على الأرض الممسوك بالموت أن يعود إلى الخلود؟ كان لابد أن يصير جسده المائت شريكًا لقوة الله المحيية. وأما قوة الله الآب المحيية فهو اللوغوس, الابن الوحيد, لذلك أرسله إلينا مخلِّصًا وفاديًا وصار جسدًا، لكي يزرع نفسه فينا باتحاد غير مفترق، ويجعلنا فوق الموت والفساد, فقد اتخذ لنفسه جسدنا لكي يقيمه من بين الأموات، فيفتح طريق العودة إلى الخلود للجسد الرازح تحت الموت، كما يقول القديس بولس: «كما أن الموت بإنسان، بإنسان أيضًا قيامة الأموات» (1كو21:15) لأنه لما وحد بنفسه الجسد الممسوك بالموت، بينما هو الإله الكلمة والحياة، فقد زجر منه الفساد وجعله جسدًا محييًا... لذلك فحينما نأكل هذا الجسد الذي للمسيح مخلِّصنا كلنا ونشرب دمه الكريم، فإننا ننال منه الحياة في أنفسنا، إذ نصير واحدًا معه ونكون ثابتين فيه ونقتنيه داخلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يوليو 2019)

*المسيح القائم من بين الأموات أصل للخليقة الجديدة
تفسير إشعياء 19:26 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن ربنا يسوع المسيح لما ذاق الموت من أجل الجميع، بل وقام في اليوم الثالث؛ قد صار بذلك «باكورة للراقدين» وأصلاً للذين يُخلقون من جديد بواسطته للحياة، كبداية لطبيعة بشرية (جديدة) قد خُلعت عنها الفساد...
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يوليو 2019)

*«كما لبسنا صورة الترابي، لنلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي»
في تجسد الوحيد للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لأن المسيح هو أول البشرية (الجديدة)، وأصل وباكورة للذين تتغير طبيعتهم بالروح القدس إلى جدة الحياة, فهو منذ الآن ينقل إلى كل الجنس البشري, بواسطة, الشركة معه وبالنعمة, عدم فساد جسده وثبات لاهوته, ولما علم ذلك بولس الإلهي كتب قائلا: «كما لبسنا صورة الترابي، لنلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي» (1كو49:15)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يوليو 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1334684746697776/permalink/1386610178171899/


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2019)

*ليظهر الآن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا
شرح عب24:9 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
بأى معنى «يظهر الآن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا؟» (عب24:9) ألم يكن دائمًا ظاهرًا أمام الله من قبل تأنسه؟ من البديهي أنه كان كذلك، إذ هو حكمة الله الآب الخالقة التي بها خرجت جميع الأشياء من العدم إلى الوجود، والتي بها كان يفرح الآب منذ الأزل (أم30:8), وأما الآن فهو يظهر أمام الآب، ليس بعد بصفته اللوغوس المجرد وغير المتجسد، كما كان منذ البدء؛ بل في شكلنا نحن وطبيعتنا نحن, فإننا لذلك نقول إنه يظهر الآن «لأجلنا» في حضرة الله الآب ليقدم له طبيعتنا نحن، تلك التي صارت مطروحة من أمامه بسبب مخالفة آدم, فنحن، إذن، الذين يُحضرنا أمام عيني الآب  في شخصه هو كبدءٍ لنا بصفته قد صار إنسانً, لكي يقربنا إلى الآب.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2019)

*قيامتنا وصعودنا مع المسيح كحزمة واحدة مُقدمة للآب
جلافيرا في سفر العدد للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم، في غد السبت يرددها الكاهن» (لا11:23) إن يسوع المسيح واحد هو, ولكنه كمثل الحزمة يعتبر جامعًا الكثيرين في ذاته، وهو كذلك لأنه يقتني في ذاته جميع المؤمنين في اتحاد روحي،
ولهذا السبب يكتب بولس الطوباوي إننا: «أقمنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات» (اف6:2) لأنه لما صار مثلنا، صرنا معه «شركاء فى الجسد» (اف6:3) واغتنينا بالاتحاد به بواسطة جسده، ولذلك نقول إننا كلنا فيه ... إنه يقول إنه يجب ترديد الحزمة في غد اليوم الأول (من الفطير)، أي في اليوم الثالث (بعد ذبح الخروف)، لأن المسيح قام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وفيه أيضًا انطلق إلى السموات.... فلما قام ربنا يسوع المسيح وأكمل ترديد نفسه كباكورة للبشرية أمام الله الآب، حينئذ بالذات تم تغيير أعماق كياننا إلى حياة جديدة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2019)

*قام من بين الأموات حاملاً الجميع في نفسه
ضد نسطور 1:5 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حيث إننا خرجنا من أصل مستهدف للفساد (آدم) فنحن أيضًا مستهدفون للفساد، ولذلك نبقى نحن الأشقياء ممسوكين في أشراك الموت, ولكن لما قصد الخالق مقاصده الصالحة من نحونا، وشاء أن يعيد طبيعة الإنسان إلى حالتها الأُولى، برفع الفساد منها، حينئذ هيأ لنا مثل أصل ثان (لجنسنا) غير قابل لأن يُمسك من الموت، أعني الرب الواحد يسوع المسيح، الذي هو من جوهره الخاص، الإله الكلمة، وقد صار إنسانًا مثلنا، (مولودًا) من امرأة .... فإن قيل إنه تألَّم فنحن نعلم أنه غير خاضع للآلام كإله، ولكنه تألَّم تدبيريا بجسده الخاص حتى الموت، لكي يدوس الموت، ثم يقوم بصفته هو الحياة ومعطي الحياة، فيحول إلى عدم الفساد ما كان واقعًا تحت سطوة الموت، أعني الجسد. وهكذا انتقلت إلينا نحن أيضًا قوة ما حقَّقه، وانتشرت إلى سائر جنسنا... لأنه قام من بين الأموات حاملا الجميع في نفسه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2019)

*كما قمنا فيه من الأموات هكذا صرنا فيه محبوبين من الآب
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 23:17 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«وأنك أحببتهم كما أحببتني» (يو23:17), كما أنه لما استعاد الحياة بعد أن نقض سلطان الموت، لم يُكمل قيامته من أجل نفسه هو بصفته الكلمة والإله، بل لكي يمنحنا نحن القيامة من خلال نفسه وفي نفسه، لأن كل طبيعة الإنسان المقيدة برباطات الموت كانت في المسيح, هكذا أيضًا يجب أن نعتبر أنه اقتبل حب الآب ليس لنفسه، إذ أنه محبوب بصفة أزلية وفي كل حين, ولكن لكي يحول إلينا نحن محبة الآب، لذلك يقتبلها منه من جديد بعد أن صار إنسانًا, فكما أننا سنكون مشابهين لصورة قيامته ومجده، بل وقد صرنا كذلك منذ الآن في المسيح كباكورة جنسنا وبدءٍ لنا، هكذا أيضًا قد نلنا نوعًا من المشابهة معه في نوال حب الآب؛ غير أننا ننسب للابن الوحيد التفوق في كل شيء، ونندهش حقًّا من تحنن طبيعة الله الذي لا يُجارى من نحونا، إذ هو يُضفي على الذين خلقهم الأشياء التي له، ويشرك خلائقه فيما يختص به هو وحده! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أغسطس 2019)

*قام حاملاً في ذاته طبيعتنا كلها
شرح إنجيل يوحنا 39:7 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حيث إنه صار إنسانًا فقد كان حاملا في ذاته طبيعتنا كلها، لكي يقومها بالتمام ويعيد تشكيلها بحسب أصلها ... فإن جميع الخيرات تتدفَّق منه إلينا... ولذلك دُعي مخلِّصنا في الكتب الإلهية آدم الثاني، لأن في آدم الأول خرج الجنس البشري من العدم إلى الوجود، ثم بعد ذلك فسد لما خالف الناموس الإلهي؛ وأما في آدم الثاني، أي في المسيح، فقد ارتقى الجنس البشري إلى بداية ثانية وأعيد تشكيله إلى جدة الحياة وإلى سيرة لا يطالها الفساد، كما يقول القديس بولس: «إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة» (2كو17:5) وقد أُعطي لنا روح التجديد الذي هو الروح القدس، ينبوع الحياة الأبدية، بعد أن تمجد المسيح (يو39:7) أي بعد قيامته، لما مزق رباطات الموت وأظهر نفسه فائقًا للفساد، وقام من جديد حاملاً في ذاته طبيعتنا كلها، من حيث إنه صار إنسانًا وجعل نفسه واحدًا منا
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أغسطس 2019)

*قام حاملاً في ذاته طبيعتنا كلها
شرح إنجيل يوحنا 39:7 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حيث إنه صار إنسانًا فقد كان حاملا في ذاته طبيعتنا كلها، لكي يقومها بالتمام ويعيد تشكيلها بحسب أصلها ... فإن جميع الخيرات تتدفَّق منه إلينا... ولذلك دُعي مخلِّصنا في الكتب الإلهية آدم الثاني، لأن في آدم الأول خرج الجنس البشري من العدم إلى الوجود، ثم بعد ذلك فسد لما خالف الناموس الإلهي؛ وأما في آدم الثاني، أي في المسيح، فقد ارتقى الجنس البشري إلى بداية ثانية وأعيد تشكيله إلى جدة الحياة وإلى سيرة لا يطالها الفساد، كما يقول القديس بولس: «إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة» (2كو17:5) وقد أُعطي لنا روح التجديد الذي هو الروح القدس، ينبوع الحياة الأبدية، بعد أن تمجد المسيح (يو39:7) أي بعد قيامته، لما مزق رباطات الموت وأظهر نفسه فائقًا للفساد، وقام من جديد حاملاً في ذاته طبيعتنا كلها، من حيث إنه صار إنسانًا وجعل نفسه واحدًا منا
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أغسطس 2019)

*انتقل منه إلينا ما حققه في نفسه
حوار المسيح واحد للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لم يكن ممكنًا أن يزعزع سلطان الموت إلا بتجسد الوحيد, لذلك ظهر مثلنا، واقتنى لنفسه الجسد المستهدف للفساد بحسب طبعه الخاص، لكي يستطيع بكونه هو نفسه الحياة، إذ أنه مولود من الآب الذي هو الحياة, أن يزرع في هذا الجسد امتيازه الخاص الذي هو الحياة....وقد دُعى «آدم الأخير» (اكو45:15) لأنه مولود من آدم بحسب الجسد، ولكنه صار بداية ثانية للذين على الأرض، إذ قد تحولت فيه طبيعة الإنسان إلى حياة جديدة، حياة في القداسة وعدم الفساد بالقيامة من الأموات. وهكذا أُبيد الموت, إذ لم يحتمل من هو الحياة بطبعه أن يخضع جسده للفساد، لأن المسيح «لم يكن ممكنًا أن يُمسك من الموت» (أع 24:2) بحسب قول الحكيم بطرس. وهكذا انتقل منه إلينا الخير الذي حققه في نفسه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أغسطس 2019)

*جلس كابن لكي يجعلنا نحن أيضًا نُدعى أبناءً لله فيه
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 2:14-3 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد كرس لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح «طريقًا حديثًا حيًا» .... فليس لنفسه قد صعد المسيح ليظهر أمام وجه الله الآب؛ لأنه كان، وهو كائن، وسيكون دائمًا في الآب، وهو ماثل أمام عيني أبيه الذي يفرح به في كل حين. وأما الآن فاللوغوس الذي كان منذ القديم مترهًا عن البشرية قد صعد الآن كإنسان، ليظهر بطريقة غير مألوفة وعجيبة. وهذا كان لأجلنا ولصالحنا نحن، حتى إذا ما وُجد كإنسان، وهو نفسه الابن بقوة، وإذا ما سمع هذه الكلمات الموجهة له بكل كيانه، بما فيه الجسد: «اجلس عن يميني» (مز 1:109) ليُصل مجد التبني إلى عموم الجنس البشري.... لقد ظهر الآن كإنسان أمام الآب لأجلنا، نحن الذين كنا مطروحين من أمام وجهه بسبب المعصية الأولى، ليوقفنا من جديد أمام وجه الآب؛ وجلس كابن ليجعلنا نحن أيضًا نُدعى بسببه أبناءً وأولادًا لله. لذلك فالقديس بولس الذي يؤكد أن المسيح هو المتكلِّم فيه، يُعلِّمنا أن ما حدث للرب خاصًة صار ملكًا مشتركًا للطبيعة البشرية، فيقول إن الله «أقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات» (أف6:2)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2019)

حينما قام المسيح، أعطى روح التبني
عظة ٣٨ على إنجيل لوقا للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن يوحنا المعمدان المغبوط، هو وكل الذين وُجدوا قبله، كانوا مولودين من النساء، أما الذين قبلوا الإيمان فلم يعودوا مولودين من النساء، بل أنهم يدعون أبناء الله ... لأن المسيح حينما قام بعد أن سبى الجحيم، أعطى لمن يؤمن به روح التبني، وأول الكل لتلاميذه الأخصاء لأنه «نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس, من غفرتم خطاياه تُغَفر له» (يو 22:20), ومنذ ذاك صاروا تمامًا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية. ولكي يوضح يوحنا الإنجيلي الجزيل الحكمة أن روح التبني لم يكن في البشر قبل صعود الرب، لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد فيقول: «لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد» بمجد القيامة من بين الأموات والصعود إلى السموات. ولكن لمَّا صعد إلى هناك الابن الوحيد، كلمة الله، أرسل كبديل له الباراقليط، الذي به يكون المسيح فينا ... لذلك فإننا حتى إذا كنا أقل من الذين لهم بر الناموس, أعني من جهة التدقيق في السلوك, لكننا بالمسيح أفضل من جميع المولودين من النساء.


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2019)

*صعد لكي يقدمنا في ذاته إلى محضر الآب
العبادة بالروح والحق ظ،ظ§ للقديس كيرلس الكبير
​«وتقدمون حزمة باكورة حصادكم إلى الكاهن, فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم» (لا 10:23-11), إن الحزمة كانت تُرفع أمام الرب، لأن عمانوئيل بعد أن قام من بين الأموات، وهو باكورة جديدة وغير فاسدة للبشرية، قد صعد إلى السماء، «لكي يظهر الآن أمام وجه الله الآب من أجلنا» (عب 24:9), ولم يكن ذلك في الواقع لكي يقدم نفسه هو أمام نظر الآب لأنه قائم فيه منذ الأزل ولم ينفصل قط عن الآب لكونه إلهًا، بل هذا كان بالحري لكي يقدمنا نحن في ذاته إلى حضرة الآب, نحن الذين كنا مطروحين بعيدًا عن وجهه، وواقعين تحت الغضب بسبب معصية آدم، وبسبب الخطية المتسلِّطة علينا. إذًا، فنحن في المسيح نربح الوجود أمام وجه الله، بل وصرنا منذ الآن مؤهّلين لهذه المعاينة بسبب أنه قدسنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2019)

*جعلتكم شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية واضعًا روحي فيكم
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 20:14 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يقول المسيح: «إني أنا حي، لأني أنا الحياة بالطبيعة، وقد أظهرت هيكل (جسدي) أنه حي. ولكن حينما ترون أنفسكم بالرغم من أنكم ذوي طبيعة فاسدة قد صرتم أحياءً، بشبه ما أنا حي، فحينئذ ستعرفون بكل وضوح أنه بسبب كوني أنا الحياة بالطبيعة قد ربطتكم من خلالي بالله الآب، الذي هو نفسه الحياة بالطبيعة، وبهذا جعلتكم شركاء ومشتركين في صفة عدم الفساد التي له. فإني أنا بطبيعتي في الآب، وأنتم فيَّ وأنا فيكم لكوني قد صرت إنسانًا، وقد جعلتكم شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية عندما وضعت روحي فيكم». فإن المسيح فينا بواسطة الروح القدس، وقد استرجع ما هو فاسد إلى عدم فساد، وغيره من الموت إلى عدم موت... لأنه حينما أرسل الله روحه جعلنا شركاء طبيعته، وبه جدد وجه الأرض (مز30:104)؛ فقد تغيرنا إلى جدة الحياة، ناقضين الفساد النابع من الخطية، ومتقبلين فيما بعد الحياة الأبدية بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح وبمحبته للبشر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2019)

*شركة الطبيعة الإلهية بواسطة الروح القدس
ضد نسطور2:3 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن كلمة الله الآب يُرقِّينا إلى حد أن يجعلنا شركاء طبيعته الإلهية بواسطة الروح القدس. وبذلك صار له الآن إخوٌة مشابهون له وحاملون صورة طبيعته الإلهية من جهة التقديس. لأن المسيح يتصور فينا هكذا: بأن يغيرنا الروح القدس تغييرًا جذرياً من صفاتنا البشرية إلى صفاته هو. وفي ذلك يقول لنا بولس الطوباوي: «وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح» (رو9:8), فمع أن الابن لا يحول أحدًا قط من المخلوقين إلى طبيعة لاهوته الخاص, لأن هذا مستحيل, إلا أن سماته الروحية ترتسم بنوع ما في الذين صاروا شركاء طبيعته الإلهية بقبول الروح القدس، وبهاء لاهوته غير المفحوص يضيء مثل البرق في نفوس القديسين. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يطبع نفسه في نفوس الذين يقبلونه
كتاب الكنز في الثالوث ظ£ظ¤ للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«لقد خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس، الذي هو عربون ميراثنا» (أف13:1-14) إن كنا حينما نُختم بالروح القدس نتغير إلى شكل الله، فكيف يكون مخلوقًا ذاك الذي بواسطته تتشكَّل فينا صورة الجوهر الإلهي، وتنطبع فينا سمات الطبيعة غير المخلوقة؟ الروح القدس بالتأكيد لا يصور الجوهر الإلهي فينا مثل رسام، فيكون هو مختلفًا عما يرسمه، ليس بهذه الطريقة يقتادنا إلى مشابهة الله، ولكن باعتباره إلهًا ومنبثقًا من الله هو يطبع نفسه, بطريقة غير منظورة, في قلوب الذين يقبلونه، كما يطبع الختم نفسه في شمع. فهو بواسطة الشركة معه والمشابهة به يُعيد رسم طبيعتنا بحسب الجمال المثالي الأصلي ويجعل الإنسان مرة أخرى على صورة الله. فكيف إذن يكون مخلوقًا ذاك الذي بواسطته يُعاد تشكيل طبيعتنا بشكل الله، حتى تصير شريكًة لله؟*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يوحدنا معاً
شرح رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 13:12 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«لأننا جميعنا بروح واحد أيضًا اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد... وجميعنا سُقينا روحًا واحدًا» (1كو13:12), لقد اتحدنا ببعضنا البعض وصرنا جسداً واحداً في المسيح، لأنه أقامنا معاً وربطنا معاً بطريقة ما بالروح القدس الواحد الذي يحل في الجميع، هذا الذي سُقينا منه باعتباره شرابًا محييًا... ولا عجب في ذلك، لأنه إن كان هو نفسه نهر الله المملوء ماءً  بحسب قول المزمور (مز10:64) ووادي النعيم الذي يسقي منه الله الآب الذين يحبونه، فكيف لا يُعتبر روحه شرابًا وماءً محييًا؟ فإن كنا قد دُعينا إلى الوحدة بواسطة الروح فقد صرنا جسدًا واحدًا في المسيح، فلنتمسك إذًن برباط المحبة بغير انقسام. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أغسطس 2019)

*بدء الخليقة الجديدة
تفسير يوحنا 22:20 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس» كان الله الآب في البداءة بواسطة كلمته الخاص قد أخذ ترابًا من الأرض كما هو مكتوب، وجبل الكائن الحيّ, أعني الإنسان, وزوده بنفس عاقلة، بالطريقة التي يعلمها هو، وأناره بشركة روحه الخاص، كما هو مكتوب لأنه: «نفخ في وجهه نسمة حياة», فلما حدث أن سقط الإنسان في الموت بسبب المعصية، وزلق من رتبته الأولى، أعاد الله الآب خلقته من جديد، وجدده إلى جدة الحياة، وذلك بواسطة الابن كما في البداءة. فكيف جدده الابن؟ بموت جسده المقدس قتل الموت، ثم رفع الجنس البشري مرة أخرى إلى عدم الفساد، لأن المسيح قام من أجلنا. ولكي نعلم أنه هو بعينه الخالق الذي خلق طبيعتنا في البداءة وختمها بالروح القدس، لذلك منحنا مخلِّصنا روحه في هيئة نفخة منه، نفخها علنًا في تلاميذه القديسين بصفتهم باكورة الطبيعة المتجددة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يوحدنا جميعًا لأنه واحد وهو غير قابل للانقسام
شرح إنجيل يوحنا 21:17 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
أما بخصوص الوحدة في الروح القدس فنقول إننا جميعًا, بسبب قبولنا الروح الواحد بعينه، أعني الروح القدس، قد امتزجنا, بطريقة ما, ببعضنا الببعض, بل ومع الله أيضًا. لأن المسيح، على الرغم من كوننا كثيرين بحسب كياننا الفردي، فأنه  يجعل روح الآب, الذي هو روحه الخاص أيضًا، يسكن في كل واحد منا على انفراد؛ لكن الروح واحد وغير قابل للانقسام، فهو يجمع الأرواح المنفصلة عن بعضها البعض, أعني من جهة كيانها ووجودها الذاتي المنفرد، يجمعها إلى الاتحاد بواسطة نفسه، جاعلا الجميع يظهرون فيه كأنهم صاروا كيانًا واحدًا. فكما أن قوة الجسد المقدس تجعل الذين يحلُّ فيهم جسدًا واحدًا بالتمام، كذلك أعتقد بنفس الطريقة أن روح الله حينما يحلُّ في الجميع، وهو واحد وغير قابل للانقسام، فهو يجمع الجميع إلى الوحدة الروحية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يشكِّلنا على صورة الابن ويجعلنا محبوبين لدى الآب
العظة الفصحية 2:10 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد دينت الخطية إذ قد صارت مائتة في المسيح ذاته أولاً، وستصير مائتة فينا نحن أيضًا، متى قبلنا حلول المسيح داخل نفوسنا بالإيمان وبشركة الروح القدس، الذي يجعلنا مشابهين للمسيح (رو29:8) بتقديسنا بواسطة الفضيلة، لأن روح المسيح مخلِّصنا هو بمثابة صورته الخاصة، وهو يطبع فينا الصورة الإلهية بطريقة ما بواسطة نفسه... غير أن الروح القدس يجب أن يُعتبر بحق هو الروح، وليس هو الابن، بل بالحري هو روح الابن، إذ هو يعجن ويعيد تشكيل على صورة الابن أولئك الذين يحل فيهم بالمشاركة، حتى إذا ما رأى الله الآب فينا ملامح ابنه الخاص اللائقة به، يحبنا نحن أيضًا كأولاد له، ويُشرق علينا بالكرامات الفائقة لهذا العالم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يشكِّلنا على صورة الابن ويجعلنا محبوبين لدى الآب
العظة الفصحية 2:10 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد دينت الخطية إذ قد صارت مائتة في المسيح ذاته أولاً، وستصير مائتة فينا نحن أيضًا، متى قبلنا حلول المسيح داخل نفوسنا بالإيمان وبشركة الروح القدس، الذي يجعلنا مشابهين للمسيح (رو29:8) بتقديسنا بواسطة الفضيلة، لأن روح المسيح مخلِّصنا هو بمثابة صورته الخاصة، وهو يطبع فينا الصورة الإلهية بطريقة ما بواسطة نفسه... غير أن الروح القدس يجب أن يُعتبر بحق هو الروح، وليس هو الابن، بل بالحري هو روح الابن، إذ هو يعجن ويعيد تشكيل على صورة الابن أولئك الذين يحل فيهم بالمشاركة، حتى إذا ما رأى الله الآب فينا ملامح ابنه الخاص اللائقة به، يحبنا نحن أيضًا كأولاد له، ويُشرق علينا بالكرامات الفائقة لهذا العالم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2019)

*بين برج بابل ويوم الخمسين
جلافير على سفر التكوين للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لقد انتهر الله الذين كانوا يشيدون البرج، وفرقهم إلى ألسنة كثيرة... وأما في المسيح فقد كان تعدد الألسنة آيًة صالحًة: «فبينما كان التلاميذ مجتمعين في بيت واحد في يوم الخمسين، امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس, وابتدأوا يتكلَّمون بألسنة أخرى، كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا» (أع4:2), فبماذا كانوا يتكلَّمون؟ بمؤازرة الروح كانوا يتكلَّمون عن الانطلاق إلى فوق، وعن الصعود إلى السموات في المسيح بواسطة الإيمان، وعن اجتماع كل ما في المسكونة من ألسنة، أي من الشعوب والأمم, إلى وحدانية الروح... إذن فقد كان تعدد الألسنة في حادثة البرج إلى جميع الأمم آيًة للتشتت والتفرق, وأما في المسيح فقد صار آيًة للانجماع في الوحدانية بواسطة الروح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أغسطس 2019)

*نعمة الروح القدس المحيية والمبهجة
تفسير  يو1:15-4 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لكي يُظهر المسيح لنا أنه يليق بنا أن نحبه ونتمسك بمحبتنا له، وما أعظم المنفعة التي نجتنيها من التصاقنا به، يقول بأسلوب تصويري إنه هو الكرمة، وأن الأغصان هم الذين اتحدوا به وثبتوا فيه وتأصلوا بطريقة ما فيه، بل وصاروا شركاء طبيعته الخاصة بشركة الروح القدس. فإن الذي يوحدنا بالمسيح مخلِّصنا إنما هو روحه القدوس... وكما أن أصل الكرمة يخدم الأغصان ويوفِّر لها التنعم بنفس صفاته الطبيعية الخاصة المدخرة فيه، هكذا أيضًا الوحيد كلمة الله يضفي على القديسين نوعًا من القرابة لطبيعته الخاصة أو النسب التي مع طبيعته الخاصة, التى هي أيضًا طبيعة الله الآب، وذلك بإعطائهم الروح القدس.... فهو يدَسم نفوسنا ويرويها بنعمة الروح القدس المحيية والمبهجة وذلك حينما نكون ثابتين فيه بمثل الأغصان بواسطة المحبة والإيمان.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يعطينا شركة لا يُنطق ï؛‘ï»¬ا مع الله
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 20:17-21 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
كان مستحيلاً علينا نحن الذين سقطنا من رتبتنا بسبب المعصية الأُولى أن نعود إلى مجدنا الأول، إلا بحصولنا على شركة لا يُنطق بها مع الله والاتحاد به... ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يصل إلى الاتحاد بالله إلا بشركة الروح القدس، الذي يبثُّ فينا ذات قداسته، ويُعيد تشكيل طبيعتنا التي فسدت إلى شكل ذات حياته، وهكذا يرجع إلى الله وإلى التشبه به أولئك الذين أعوزهم ذلك المجد (انظر رو23:3), إن الابن هو صورة الآب الكاملة، وروح الابن هو مشابهة طبيعية له، ولذلك فإن الروح حينما يُعيد تشكيل بطريقة ما نفوس الناس إلى ذات شكله, فهو يطبع عليها الشكل الإلهي ويختمها بصورة الجوهر الفائق الكل.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس ليس ضمن المخلوقات لأنه يوحدنا بالله
الكنز في الثالوث 33 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يكتب بولس الرسول لبعض المؤمنين وهو يفكِّر ويتكلَّم بمنتهى الاستقامة والحكمة: «لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله، إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضًا للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبني, الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب» (رو 14:8-15), فإن كان الروح القدس يجعل الذين يسكن فيهم أبناء الله، بل ويجعلهم شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، حتى إننا بسبب ذلك نكون متحدين بالإله الذي يفوق الكل، فنصرخ بدالة يا أبا الآب، فليس إذن الروح القدس من ضمن العبيد، ولا هو في رتبة المخلوقات، بل هو بالحري يحمل في ذاته طبيعياً امتياز الجوهر الإلهي، لأنه من هذا الجوهر وبه هو كائن، وهو يُمنح للقديسين بواسطة الابن، وبذلك يؤلِّههم، ويدعو للتبني أولئك الذين يحل فيهم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس إله لأنه يجعلنا أولادًا لله
الكنز في الثالوث 33 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يكتب أيضًا بولس الرسول: «الروح نفسه أيضًا يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله» (رو16:8), فلأن الروح القدس كائن من نفس جوهر ذاك الذي يمنحه للقديسين، أعني من نفس جوهر المسيح، فحينما يسكن فينا كلمة الله بواسطة الروح ويكون فينا، فنحن نرتقي إلى رتبة التبني، لأننا نقتني الابن في أنفسنا، ونتغير إلى شكله بشركة روحه، فنرتقي إلى دالة مساوية له، ونجسر أن نقول «يا أبا الآب», لذلك فالروح القدس هو إله، لأنه يجعل الذين يقبلونه آلهة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 أغسطس 2019)

*الروح القدس يمنحنا شركة الطبيعة الإلهية بواسطة نفسه 
الحوار السابع في الثالوث الأقدس للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لو كانت النعمة المعطاة بالروح القدس شيئًا منفصلاً عن جوهره فلماذا لم يُقل موسى الطوباوي بوضوح عند خلقة الكائن الحي (آدم) إن الله خالق الكل نفخ فيه «النعمة»، بل قال «نسمة حية»؟ ولماذا لم يقل المسيح: «اقبلوا النعمة التي يستخدمها الروح القدس»؟ لكنها دُعيت بواسطة ذاك «نسمة حياة»، لأن طبيعة اللاهوت هي الحياة الحقيقية، إن كنا حقاً «به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد» (أع 28:17), كذلك قيل بصوت المسيح: «أقبلوا الروح القدس» والروح القدس هو الله، لأنه يغير شكلنا بحسب الله، ليس كما بنعمة يستخدمها، ولكن بأن يمنح بواسطة نفسه شركة الطبيعة الإلهية للمؤهلين لذلك... فإن جبلتنا تتجدّد بحسب صورة الروح القدس، أي بحسب الله، بالإيمان والتقديس والارتباط به، أعني ارتباط الشركة الذي نشعر به من الداخل، إن كنّا حقًا دُعينا «شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية» ليس لي ما أعارض به هذا الكلام. لقد دُعينا, بل وصرنا هياكل الله (1كو16:3-17), بل وآلهة أيضًا (يو 35:10), كيف يكون ذلك؟ اسأل الذين يقاوموننا, إن كنّا في الحقيقة نشترك في مجرد نعمة غير أقنومية, ولكن ليس الأمر كذلك. فنحن هياكل للروح الحقيقي الكائن بالأقنوم، وقد دُعينا بسببه آلهة، لأننا بعلاقتنا به صرنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية الفائقة الوصف.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2019)

*ليس كثيرًا على محبة الله أن يأتي إلى الحقيرين ويقدسهم بالروح القدس
الكنز في الثالوث ظ£ظ¤ للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
هذه القوة التقديسية بعينها الصادرة بطبيعتها من عند الآب والمانحة الكمال للناقصين، هي التي ندعوها الروح القدس، فمن النافلة كما يظهر أن نتصوّر شيئًا آخر وسيطًا يقدس به الروح الخليقة، إذ أنه ليس كثيرًا على محبة الله أن يأتي إلى الحقيرين ويقدسهم بالروح القدس، إذ أن الجميع من صنيعه.... إذن فالروح القدس يعمل فينا بذاته، يقدسنا بالحقيقة ويوحدنا بذاته بسبب تمسكنا به، ويجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2019)

*الإفخارستيا سر وحدة جسد المسيح
شرح إنجيل يوحنا 20:17-21 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إذن فقد صار لنا السر الحاصل في المسيح مثل بداية وطريق لاشتراكنا في الروح القدس ولاتحادنا بالله، لأننا كلنا نتقدس فيه ... فلكي يوحدنا ابن الله بنوع ما مع الله ومع بعضنا البعض، بل ويمزجنا بعضنا ببعض، على الرغم من كوننا مفترقين في نفوسنا وأجسادنا بسبب الكيان الذاتي لكل واحد، قد ابتكر وسيلًة، بحكمته الخاصة وبمشورة الآب؛ فقد بارك المؤمنين به في جسد واحد هو جسده الخاص، وذلك بالتناول السري، وجعلهم بذلك جسدًا واحدًا معه ومع بعضهم البعض. فمن يقدر أن يفصل ويفصم من هذا الاتحاد النافذ إلى عمق الطبيعة أولئك الذين ارتبطوا بالوحدة في المسيح, بهذا الجسد المقدس الواحد؟ لأننا إن كنا كلنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد, فإننا نكون جميعًا جسدًا واحدًا بالتمام، لأن المسيح لا يمكن أن ينقسم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أغسطس 2019)

*المسيح لا يمكن أن ينقسم بأي حال
العبادة بالروح والحق 15 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يقول: «ثم يأخذ الكاهن اليمامة ويحزها بظفره» (لا 8:5) فإنه هكذا تُذبح صغار الطيور, ولكن دون أن يفصلها تمامًا، أي دون أن يفصل رأسها، لأنه هكذا قد صار موت المسيح ليس للانقسام بل للاتحاد. وهكذا أيضًا لما وضع في القديم شريعة الفصح وأوصى أن يُذبح الحمل قال: «في بيت واحد يٌؤكل ولا تُخرجوا شيئًا من لحمه إلى خارج» (خر46:12) فإن المسيح لا يمكن أن ينقسم بأي حال، ولكنه واحد بالتمام وهو كائن في كل واحد وفي الجميع، «وهو سلامنا» (أف14:2), لأنه يجمعنا في الوحدة بعضنا مع بعض في توافق النفوس، كما أيضًا في الوحدة مع الله بواسطة نفسه في الروح. وهكذا لم يصر موت المسيح سببًا للانقسام بل لاتحاده بنا، ويظهر ذلك كما في لغز في كون الطائر يُذبح بدون أن تفصل رأسه تمامًا عن عموده الفقري. وأما أن المسيح يقدس الكنيسة بدمه الخاص فالإشارة إلى ذلك في كون دم الطائر ينضح على الخيمة وما فيها.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أغسطس 2019)

*الكنائس مربوطة بعضها ببعض بحسب الوحدة التي في المسيح
للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
فإنه يقول: «وتصنع المسكن عشر شقق من بوص مبروم وأسمانجوني وأرجوان وقرمز، خمس شقق تكون موصولة بعضها ببعض الواحدة بالأخرى، وخمس شقق تكون موصولة الواحدة بالأخرى» (خر 1:26-3), فالشقق إذًا عشرة وماسكة بعضها ببعض بإحكام, لأن هناك منازل كثيرًة لدى الآب, وهدف جميع الساكنين فيها هو, ولا بد, هدف واحد ومقدس، لأن معرفة الله واحدٌة، لأن الله قد دعانًا في السلام كما هو مكتوب, فأنت ستوافقني, إن تراءى لك, بأن العشر الشقق هي، كما تتوقَّع، ملء الكنائس التي في العالم، التي ليست مفترقة باختلاف الرأي ولا بتعارض المعتقد، ولكنها متحدة في الروح وكأنها بنوع ما مربوطة معًا إلى واحد بحسب الوحدة التي في المسيح بالإيمان. فإنه في جميعها وفي كل مكان رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معموديٌة واحدٌة (أف5:4)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أغسطس 2019)

*رسالة إلى يوحنا الأنطاكي عند استعادة الوحدة بين كنيسة الإسكندرية وكنيسة أنطاكيا سنة 433 م
الرسالة 39 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لتفرح السموات ولتبتهج الأرض لأن حائط السياج المتوسط قد نُقض, ومضى الحزن ورُفع كل سبب للخلاف، لأن المسيح مخلصنا كلنا قد منح السلام لكنائسه... لأنه لما حضر إلى الإسكندرية سيدي المحبوب من الله، أخي وشريكي في الخدمة بولس (أسقف حمص اُلمرسل للوساطة من قبل يوحنا الأنطاكي)، قد امتلأنا فرحًا، وكنّا محّقين جدًا في ذلك, بسبب مجيء مثل ذلك الإنسان ليتوسط.... أما عن أسباب الخلاف فمن الفضول التحدث عنها، فإني أعتبر من الأنفع أن نفكِّر ونتحدث عن الأمور اللائقة بزمن السلام. فقد ابتهجنا إذن بمقابلة ذلك الرجل المذكور الفائق التقوى نحو الله، الذي ربما ظن أن أمامه جهادًا ليس بقليل ليقنعنا بضرورة ربط الكنائس بأواصر السلام... غير أنه قد وجدنا مستعدين لذلك, حتى إنه لم يبذل في سبيل ذلك أي جهد على الإطلاق, فإننا تعّلمنا أن نقول في صلواتنا: «أيها الرب إلهنا أعطنا سلامك, لأن كل شيء أعطيتنا», والآن قد تيقنا تمامًا أن الخلاف الحاصل بين الكنائس كان بدون أي مبرر على الإطلاق ولم يكن مناسبًا، وذلك لما قدم سيدي الأسقف التقي بولس بيانًا يحوي اعترافًا بالإيمان لا يشوبه عيب.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 أغسطس 2019)

*وحدة البشرية في المسيح
الكنز في الثالوث 12 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
كيف ينبغي أن نفهم القول القائل: «كما أننا نحن واحد ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا, أنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (يو21:17-23), لما أراد كلمة الله أن يقدم لجنس البشر عطية عظمى وفائقة الطبيعة، أخذ يجتذب الجميع إلى نوع من الاتحاد بنفسه؛ فقد لبس الجسد البشري وبذلك صار داخلنا، ومن جهة أخرى فهو له الآب في ذاته لكونه كلمته الخاص وشعاعه. فكأنه يقول: كما أني أنا فيهم بسبب لبسي نفس الجسد الذي لهم، وأنت أيها الآب فيَّ بسبب كوني من ذات جوهرك، هكذا أريد أنهم هم أيضًا يرتبطون بنوع من الاتحاد، حتى يصيروا متداخلين بعضهم في بعض وكأنهم صاروا جسدًا واحدًا، فيكونون جميعًا فيَّ، وكأني أحملهم جميعًا في هيكل (جسدي) الوحيد الذي اتخذته لنفسي. وهكذا يكونون ويظهرون مكملين. لأني أنا الكامل وقد صرت إنسانًا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 أغسطس 2019)

*الوحدة الروحية
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 11:17 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إنه يقول: «أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتني, ليكونوا واحدًا كما نحن واحد» (يو 11:17). إنه يريد أن يكون التلاميذ محفوظين في وحدة الحس والرأي وكأنهم قد انصهروا معًا بالنفس والروح بواسطة السلام والمودة المتبادلة, حتى تنعقد بينهم رُبط المحبة التي لا تنحل، فترتقي الوحدة الكائنة بينهم إلى أن يصير توافقهم الاختياري صورًة لتلك الوحدة الطبيعية الكائنة بين الآب والابن، فلا يستطيع شيء ما من كل ما في العالم ولا من الشهوات أن يضع حدودًا لهذا التوافق ولا أن يفصمه إلى مشيئات متضاربة، بل تبقى بالحري قوة محبتهم محفوظة بلا عيب في وحدانية التقوى والقداسة، الأمر الذي قد تحقق بالفعل: فإننا نقرأ في أعمال الرسل أنه كان لجمهور الذين آمنوا قلب واحد ونفس واحدة (أع 32:4) في وحدانية الروح القدس.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أغسطس 2019)

*المسيح هو رباط الوحدة
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 20:17-21 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن كنا «جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد» (1كو17:10), فنحن كلُّنا نصير جسدًا واحدًا، لأن المسيح لا يمكن أن ينقسم. من أجل ذلك تُدعى الكنيسة جسد المسيح ونحن أعضاءه، بحسب دراية القديس بولس (أف4:3), فلأننا كلنا متحدون بالمسيح الواحد بجسده المُقدس، الذي نتناوله في أجسادنا الخاصة، وهو واحد وغير قابل للانقسام، تكون بالتالي أعضاؤنا له أكثر مما هي لنا... والقديس بولس يشهد أننا نحن الذين نشترك في جسده المقدس ننال الوحدة بحسب هذا الجسد، أعني الوحدة في المسيح، إذ يقول عن سر التقوى: «الذي في أجيال آُخر لم يعرف به بنو البشر، كما اُستعلن الآن لرسله القديسين ولأنبيائه في الروح؛ أن الأمم شركاء في الميراث وفي الجسد وفي نوال الموعد في المسيح» (أف5:3-6). فإن كنا كلنا شركاءَ في الجسد، بعضنا مع بعض في المسيح، وليس فقط بعضنا مع بعض، بل ومعه أيضًا الذي هو فينا بجسده الخاص؛ فكيف لا نكون كلنا منذ الآن واحدًا بوضوح، بعضنا مع بعض وفي المسيح؟ فإن المسيح هو رباط الوحدة، بسبب كونه في نفس الوقت إلهًا وإنسانًا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 أغسطس 2019)

*الخالق يقدم نفسه لخليقته لتسعد به
عظة 10 عن العشاء السري للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
هلم نذهب معًا باشتياق إلى العشاء السري, اليوم المسيح يحتفي بنا، اليوم المسيح يخدمنا, المسيح محب البشر يريحنا, يا للسر الرهيب, يا للتدبير الذي لا يُنطق به, يا للتنازل الذي لا يُدرك, يا لرحمة أحشاء إلهنا التي لا تُستقصى, الخالق يقدم نفسه لخليقته لتسعد به, الذي هو الحياة ذاï؛—ï»¬ا يقدم نفسه للمائتين ليأكلوه ويشربوه, إنه يأمرهم: «هلموا كلوا خبزي واشربوا من الخمر التي مزجتها لكم» (أم 5:9), كلوني أنا الحياة لتحيوا، لأني أريد ذلك. كلوا الحياة التي لا تزول، لأني لأجل هذا أتيت، لتكون لكم حياة، وتكون لكم أوفر, كلوا الخبز الذي يجدد طبيعتكم،
واشربوا الخمر التي تعطي تهليل الخلود, لأني من أجلكم صرت مثلكم دون أن أتغير عن طبيعتي، حتى تصيروا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية بواسطتي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 أغسطس 2019)

*الاتحاد الوثيق بالمسيح في الإفخارستيا
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 1:15 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
كما أن أصل الكرمة يخدم الأغصان ويوفِّر لها التنعم بنفس صفاته الطبيعية الخاصة المذخرة فيه، هكذا أيضًا الوحيد كلمة الله يُضفي على القديسين نوعًا من القرابة أو النسب مع طبيعته الخاصة, التي هي أيضًا طبيعة الله الآب، بإعطائهم الروح القدس... فإن المخلِّص نفسه يقول: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي, يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه» (يو 56:6). وهنا يليق بنا أن نلاحظ على وجه الخصوص أن المسيح يقول إنه سيكون فينا، ليس فقط بارتباط يتم عن طريق العواطف، بل أيضًا بمشاركة كيانية. فكما أنه إذا عجن أحد قطعة شمع بقطعة أخرى وصهرهما بالنار يجعلهما واحدًا، هكذا أيضًا بواسطة الشركة في جسد المسيح ودمه الكريم يكون هو فينا ونحن أيضًا نكون فيه متحدين.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أغسطس 2019)

*فلنمسك بالجسد الإلهي
تفسير إنجيل لوقا 35:4 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
لما دخل الرب بيت بطرس, وكانت العجوز منطرحة على الفراش مريضة بحمى شديدة، فمع كونه كان قادرًا أن يقول كإله: «دعي عنك المرض وقومي»، لكنه لم يفعل ذلك، بل بالحري أظهر أن جسده قادر على منح الشفاء, لأنه كان جسدًا لله, لكنه أمسك بيدها, وللوقت كما يقول الكتاب فتركتها الحمى. إذن فلنقبل نحن أيضًا يسوع لأنه حينما يدخل فينا ونقتنيه في قلوبنا وأفكارنا فهو يطفئ منا حُمى الشهوات الردية ويقيمنا ويجعلنا أصحاء, أعني أصحاء روحيا, حتى أننا نخدمه, أي نعمل الأعمال المرضية عنده... ومع أنه كان قادر أن يجري المعجزات بمجرد كلمة أو إشارة منه، ولكن لكي يعلِّمنا شيئًا نافعًا لنا كان يبسط يديه على السقماء. فإنه كان يلزمنا جدًا أن نتعلَّم أن الجسد المقدس الذي اقتناه لنفسه قد اكتسى بقوة اللوغس وفاعليته، لأنه غرس فيه قوته الإلهية. إذن فلنجعله يمسك بنا نحن أيضًا, أو بالحري فلنمسك نحن به بواسطة سر الأولوجيا (أي الإفخارستيا) حتى يحررنا من عللنا النفسية ومن ضلال الشياطين ومكرهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أغسطس 2019)

*عشاء خميس العهد نقطة تحوُّل في تاريخ البشرية
العبادة بالروح والحق  للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«وأطلق الرب الموت على إسرائيل, من باكر إلى ساعة العشاء» (2صم 15:24), من «باكر» تشير إلى زمن مبكِّر, أي منذ أول أزمنة الدهر الحاضر, والموت يسطو على العائشين على الأرض، حتى «ساعة العشاء», أي حتى موعد المائدة. فلما حضر إلينا موعد المائدة المقدسة، تلك المائدة السرية التي هي في المسيح، التي منها نأكل الخبز اُلمحيي الذي من السماء، حينئذ أُبطل الموت بتحنن من الله, الموت الذي كان في القديم رهيبًا ومرعبًا. وانكسر أخيرًا ذلك المهلك, لأن المسيح صار يسكن فينا, وهو نفسه الحياة ومعطي الحياة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أغسطس 2019)

*بالإفخارستيا والروح القدس نصير جسدًا واحدًا وروحًا واحدًا
الحوار الأول في الثالوث الأقدس للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
مع كوننا منقسمين إلى شخصيات متميزة، أعني شخصية خاصة لكل واحد منّا، التي بحسبها يكون الواحد بطرس أو يوحنا والآخر توما أو متى، لكننا صرنا جميعًا شركاء في الجسد فى المسيح, لأننا نغتذي من جسد واحد، ولأننا خُتمنا للوحدة بالروح القدس الواحد, وحيث إن المسيح غير قابل للانقسام, إذ أنه لا ينقسم بأي حال من الأحوال, فنحن جميعًا واحد فيه. فإنه بناءً على ذلك قال للآب الذي في السموات: «ليكونوا واحدًا كما نحن واحد», يتضح من ذلك أننا في المسيح وفي الروح القدس نكون جميعًا واحد, بحسب الجسد وبحسب الروح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أغسطس 2019)

*الابن الوحيد هو نفسه صار «بكر كلِّ خليقة»
تفسير لو 7:2 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«متى أُدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله» (عب6:1), فمع بقائه ابن الله الوحيد من جهة لاهوته، إلاَّ أنه لما صار أخًا لنا، قد دُعي أيضًا بلقب البكر, حتى يصير مثل باكورة لتبني البشرية ويهيء لنا أن نصير نحن أيضًا أبناءً لله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أغسطس 2019)

*هو بكر من أجلنا نحن
الكنز في الثالوث ظ¢ظ¥ للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
بسبب محبة الآب لخلائقه، قد دعا الابن نفسه بكرًا لكل خليقة (1كو 15:1). فهو بكر من أجلنا نحن، حتى تصير الخليقة كلها كأنها مطعمًة فيه، كما في أصل جديد غير مستهدف للموت، فتنبت من جديد من الكائن الأزلي نفسه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*أبانا الذي في السموات
تفسير لو 2:11 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«فقال لهم: متى صليتم فقولوا: أبانا الذي في السموات» (لو2:11), يا للإحسان الفائق, يا للطف المنقطع النظير واللائق به وحده, إنه يخلع علينا مجده الخاص, إنه يرفع العبيد إلى كرامة الأحرار، إنه يسمح لنا أن ندعو الله أبًا لنا بصفتنا قد ارتقينا إلى طقس البنين. فمنه هو قد قبلنا هذا الإحسان أيضًا مع بقية ما نلناه... فقد تغيّر شكلنا بما يناسب التبني، بالميلاد الروحي، «لا من زرع يفنى, بل بكلمة الله الحية الباقية» (1بط23:1) وهو نفسه قد صار لنا الطريق والباب والوسيلة لمثل هذه النعمة الفاخرة والمشتهاة لما تنازل إلى وضع مشابه لنا. فقد أخذ شكل العبد مع كونه حرًا باعتباره إلهًا, وذلك لكي يمنحنا الذي له. والحكيم بولس خادم أسراره يشهد بأنه أخذ لنفسه الذي لنا تدبيريًا, وأعطانا الذي له، إذ يكتب قائلاً: «إنه افتقر وهو غني لكي نستغني نحن بفقره» (2كو9:8) لأن الذي لنا, أي أمورنا البشرية, يُعتبر فقرًا لله الكلمة, بينما يُعتبر غنًى للطبيعة البشرية أن تنال الذي له.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*أبانا الذي في السموات
تفسير لو 2:11 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«فقال لهم: متى صليتم فقولوا: أبانا الذي في السموات» (لو2:11), يا للإحسان الفائق, يا للطف المنقطع النظير واللائق به وحده, إنه يخلع علينا مجده الخاص, إنه يرفع العبيد إلى كرامة الأحرار، إنه يسمح لنا أن ندعو الله أبًا لنا بصفتنا قد ارتقينا إلى طقس البنين. فمنه هو قد قبلنا هذا الإحسان أيضًا مع بقية ما نلناه... فقد تغيّر شكلنا بما يناسب التبني، بالميلاد الروحي، «لا من زرع يفنى, بل بكلمة الله الحية الباقية» (1بط23:1) وهو نفسه قد صار لنا الطريق والباب والوسيلة لمثل هذه النعمة الفاخرة والمشتهاة لما تنازل إلى وضع مشابه لنا. فقد أخذ شكل العبد مع كونه حرًا باعتباره إلهًا, وذلك لكي يمنحنا الذي له. والحكيم بولس خادم أسراره يشهد بأنه أخذ لنفسه الذي لنا تدبيريًا, وأعطانا الذي له، إذ يكتب قائلاً: «إنه افتقر وهو غني لكي نستغني نحن بفقره» (2كو9:8) لأن الذي لنا, أي أمورنا البشرية, يُعتبر فقرًا لله الكلمة, بينما يُعتبر غنًى للطبيعة البشرية أن تنال الذي له.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2019)

*صار مثلنا، لكي نصير مثله
تفسير يو 17:20 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
الكلمة وضع نفسه لكي يرفع ما هو وضيع بحسب الطبيعة إلى ذات علوه, ولبس شكل العبد مع كونه بالطبيعة الرب وهو الابن، ليحول من هو عبد بالطبيعة إلى مجد التبني بمشابهته باللجوء إليه. فقد صار مثلنا, أي إنسانًا, لنصير نحن مثله، أي آلهًة وأبناءً؛ وهكذا أخذ لنفسه ما هو لنا, لكي يُعطينا في المقابل ما هو له... إننا نرتقي إلى ما يفوق الطبيعة بمشابهتنا له، فمع أننا لسنا أبناءً بالطبيعة، قد دُعينا أبناءً لله.... إن إله الكون كله هو آب للمسيح بالطبيعة وبالحق، وأما لنا فهو ليس أبًا لنا بحسب الطبيعة، بل بالحري هو إله لنا باعتباره هو خالقنا ورب لنا؛ غير أن الابن لمَّا مزج نفسه بنا بطريقة ما، أنعم على طبيعتنا بالكرامة التي هي أصلا خاصة به بصفة رئيسية، فدعا أباه الخاص أبًا مشتركًا لنا, «أبي وابيكم» (يو17:20)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2019)

*الخيرات المضيئة التي في المسيح تمتد منه إلى كل الجنس البشري
شرح مز 7:2 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
«أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك» (مز7:2), عبارة «اليوم» تُشير إلى زمن مجيئه الذي فيه صار جسدًا، وهو باق كما هو بحسب الطبيعة سيدًا للكل, لأن يوحنا شهد عنه قائلاً: «إلى خاصته جاء» (يو11:1) مشيرًا بكلمة «خاصته» إلى العالم. ثم يقول وكأنه يُدعى إلى المجد الخاص بالملوكية: «أنا أُقمت ملكًا بواسطته» أي بواسطة الله الآب. وقد ارتضى بهذا الأمر حتى إذا ما نال كإنسان التبني, مع أنه بحسب الطبيعة هو الابن بصفة دائمة, يفتتح بواسطة نفسه الطريق للطبيعة البشرية للاشتراك في التبني، ويدعو المذلِّين تحت الخطية إلى ملكوت السماوات. وكما أن أي ميراث يُسلَّم من الأب إلى كل الجنس الخارج منه، هكذا نلنا نحن ما ترتب على معصية آدم، واحتملنا اللعنة والموت، وكذلك أيضًا الخيرات المضيئة التي في المسيح تمتد منه إلى كل الجنس البشري. فإن الابن الوحيد قد نالها لنا نحن، وليس لنفسه على الإطلاق، لأنه هو كامل لكونه إلهًا بطبعه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2019)

*بساطة الرسل غلبت حكمة الفلاسفة
تفسير إنجيل لوقا 13:6 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن داود الطوباوي يذكر اختيار الرسل القديسين فيقول وكأنه يوجه الكلام للمسيح: «تقيمهم رؤساء على سائر الأرض يذكرون اسمك جيلا بعد جيل» (مز17:44-18), بالفعل لما كانوا في الجسد كانوا يذكرون مجد المسيح ويتكلَّمون في المدن والقرى بسر المسيح، بل والآن أيضًا لما انتقلوا إلى المساكن العليا لم يكفُّوا من أن يحدثونا عنه أيضًا، وذلك عن طريق كتاباï؛—ï»¬م المملوءة حكمة التي وضعوها عنه... وهكذا صاروا أضواءً للمسكونة كلها «متمسكين بكلمة الحياة» والعجيب في الأمر هو أنه بينما كان حكماء اليونان لهم القدر الكبير من حسن الكلام وتنميقه، لكن تلاميذ مخلِّصنا كانوا مجرد صُناع وبحارة وصيادي سمك لا يجيدون فخر الكلام ولا تنميق الأحاديث؛ ولكن على الرغم من بساطة كلامهم كانوا أغنياء في المعرفة. وهكذا أُبكمت بلاغة اليونانيين وفخامة أحاديثهم، وسادت على الأرض كلها قوة الكرازة بالإنجيل.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 سبتمبر 2019)

*المسيح يعطينا بغنى شركة في حياته الخاصة
جلافير على التكوين, الكتاب الأول للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
من الباطل أن نظن أن آدم, الذي كان مجرد إنسان وليد التراب, استطاع أن يدفع إلى كل جنسنا قوة اللعنة التي أصابته وكأنها صارت ميراثًا يُسلَّم بحسب الطبيعة، بينما لا يستطيع عمانوئيل الذي هو من فوق، من السماء، وهو إله بطبعه، وقد أخذ شكلنا وصار لنا آدماً ثانياً, لا يستطيع أن يمنح بغنًى شركة في حياته الخاصة للذين اختاروا أن ينالوا الُقربى معه بالإيمان, فإننا قد صرنا جسدًا واحدًا معه بالبركة السرائرية (أي بالإفخارستيا)، بل وصرنا متحدين معه من وجه آخر أيضاً، لأننا صرنا شركاء طبيعته الإلهية بواسطة الروح. فإنه يسكن في نفوس القديسين. وكما يقول يوحنا الطوباوي: «بهذا نعلم أنه فينا، من الروح الذي أعطانا» (1يو24:3), إذن فقد صار هو حياتنا وهو برّنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 سبتمبر 2019)

*المسيح يغرس فينا حياته الخاصة
عن الإيمان القويم إلى الملك ثيئودوسيوس للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
أليس واضحًا وغير خفي عن أحد أن الابن الوحيد قد أتى مشابهاً لنا، أي إنسانًا كاملاً لكي يحرر جسدنا الترابي من الفساد الذي اندس فيه، فيغرس فيه حياته الخاصة بحسب تدبير الاتحاد، ثم لكي يقتني النفس البشرية، فيُظهرها متفوقًة على الخطية، ويصبغها بقوة وعدم تغيير طبيعته الخاصة، كما ينصبغ القطن بالصبغة... المسيح هو الإنسان الأول والوحيد على الأرض الذى «لم يفعل خطية ولا وُجد في فمه مكر» (1بط22:2), وقد جُعل كأصل وباكورة للذين يتغيرون بالروح القدس إلى جدة الحياة. وهو يوصل إلى كافة الجنس البشري بالمشاركة وبالنعمة، عدم فساد جسده، والثبات والاستقرار الناشئ من لاهوته. وإذ علم بذلك بولس صاحب الصوت الإلهي، كتب قائلاً: «كما لبسنا صورة الترابي فلنلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي» (1كو49:15), أما «صورة الترابي» فهي الجنوح للخطية، والموت الذي يتبعها. وأما «صورة السماوي»، أي المسيح، فهي الثبات في القداسة والتجديد والنهوض من الموت والفساد إلى الحياة والخلود.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 سبتمبر 2019)

*النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان
شرح إنجيل يوحنا 9:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن كلمة الله يُنير كلَّ إنسان آت إلى العالم, ليس عن طريق التعليم، كما يفعل الملائكة مثلا أو الناس، ولكنه عن طريق الخلق, كإله يبثُّ في الذين يدعوهم إلى الوجود بذرة الحكمة والمعرفة الإلهية، ويغرس فيهم أصل الفهم، وهكذا يجعل الكائن الحي عاقلاً، وشريكًا لذات طبيعته، إذ يشع في ذهنه إشعاعات من النور الأسنى بالكيفية التي يعلمها هو، وأعتقد أن الكلام الكثير غير جائز في هذه الأمور... والخليقة حينما تستنير بشركة هذا النور فإنها تُدعى بل وتكون نوراً, وترتقي إلى ما يفوق طبيعتها الخاصة، بنعمة الذي يمجدها ويكلِّلها بكافة الكرامات.. فالرب يتعطَّف حقًا على الصغار الأدنياء بحسب طبيعتهم الخاصة، ويجعلهم عظماء وجديرين بأن يُتعجب منهم بسبب إحسانه عليهم، لأنه كإله أراد أن يسبغ علينا بذات خيراته بسخاء، ولذلك يدعونا آلهًة ونوراً, وأي الخيرات لم يُدعنا إليها؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 سبتمبر 2019)

*النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان
شرح إنجيل يوحنا 9:1 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
إن كلمة الله يُنير كلَّ إنسان آت إلى العالم, ليس عن طريق التعليم، كما يفعل الملائكة مثلا أو الناس، ولكنه عن طريق الخلق, كإله يبثُّ في الذين يدعوهم إلى الوجود بذرة الحكمة والمعرفة الإلهية، ويغرس فيهم أصل الفهم، وهكذا يجعل الكائن الحي عاقلاً، وشريكًا لذات طبيعته، إذ يشع في ذهنه إشعاعات من النور الأسنى بالكيفية التي يعلمها هو، وأعتقد أن الكلام الكثير غير جائز في هذه الأمور... والخليقة حينما تستنير بشركة هذا النور فإنها تُدعى بل وتكون نوراً, وترتقي إلى ما يفوق طبيعتها الخاصة، بنعمة الذي يمجدها ويكلِّلها بكافة الكرامات.. فالرب يتعطَّف حقًا على الصغار الأدنياء بحسب طبيعتهم الخاصة، ويجعلهم عظماء وجديرين بأن يُتعجب منهم بسبب إحسانه عليهم، لأنه كإله أراد أن يسبغ علينا بذات خيراته بسخاء، ولذلك يدعونا آلهًة ونوراً, وأي الخيرات لم يُدعنا إليها؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 سبتمبر 2019)

*قد اقتنينا كل الذي له
الكنز في الثالوث 24 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
بسبب محبته للبشر الكثيرة وغير المحدودة وحد كلمة الله نفسه بنا، ليس لكي يتحول هو نفسه إلى الذي لنا، إذ أنه عديم التغيير وغير قابل للتحول, بل بالحري لكي يمزجنا نحن بذاته، فينقلنا نحن إلى الذي له. فإننا لمَّا قبلناه بسبب حلوله في الجسد، قد اقتنينا بالتالي كل الذي له. فقد دُعينا أبناءً وآلهًة أيضًا، ولو أن ذلك ليس لنا بحسب الطبيعة مثله، ولكنه لنا بحسب النعمة. كذلك هو أيضًا لمَّا امتزج بنا وصار إنسانًا قد حمل ضعفاتنا واعتبر أنه هو المتألِّم، لأنه اقتنى لنفسه مع هيكل جسده المأخوذ منا الضعفات الكائنة في هذا الجسد أيضًا، حتى تُمات فينا أيضًا أوجاع الجسد، فنندفع إلى مشابهة المسيح الذي من أجلنا اقتنى لنفسه الذي لنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2019)

*كل ما في المسيح صار لنا
الكنز في الثالوث ظ¢ظ  للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يرتل داود قائلاً في موضع ما: «كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور» ثم يقول: «ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت البهجة» (مز7:45), لقد كان الكلمة يملك مع الآب من قبل هذه المسحة، فكيف إذن يُمسح ليصير ملكًا، وكيف يُقدس، وهو المالك والقدوس في كل حين؟ فكما أنه مع كونه هكذا, يُقال عنه إنه ينال المُلك في آخر الأزمنة، هكذا أيضًا مع كونه هو العلي، قيل عنه إنه رُفِّع بسبب تدبير التجسد, فهو يُرفَّع ويُمسح ويُقدس من أجلنا نحن، حتى تتدفَّق بواسطته النعمة في الجميع أيضاً, بصفتها قد مُنحت فعلا لطبيعتنا, وبالتالي اذُّخرت لسائر جنسنا. وبهذا المعنى قال المخلِّص في إنجيل يوحنا: «لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضًا مقدسين» (يو19:17), فإن كل ما في المسيح قد صار لنا. فإنه لم يقبل هذا التقديس لأجله هو, إذ أنه هو صانع التقديس, بل قِبله لكي يوصله لطبيعتنا بواسطة نفسه. وهكذا قد صار طريقًا وبدايًة للخيرات الحاصلة لنا، وبهذا المعنى قال: «أنا هو الطريق», أي الذي تنحدر من خلاله النعمة الإلهية نحونا, لكي تُرفِّع وتُقدس وتُمجد وتؤلِّه طبيعتنا في المسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2019)

*كل ما في المسيح صار لنا
الكنز في الثالوث ٢٠ للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يرتل داود قائلاً في موضع ما: «كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور» ثم يقول: «ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت البهجة» (مز7:45), لقد كان الكلمة يملك مع الآب من قبل هذه المسحة، فكيف إذن يُمسح ليصير ملكًا، وكيف يُقدس، وهو المالك والقدوس في كل حين؟ فكما أنه مع كونه هكذا, يُقال عنه إنه ينال المُلك في آخر الأزمنة، هكذا أيضًا مع كونه هو العلي، قيل عنه إنه رُفِّع بسبب تدبير التجسد, فهو يُرفَّع ويُمسح ويُقدس من أجلنا نحن، حتى تتدفَّق بواسطته النعمة في الجميع أيضاً, بصفتها قد مُنحت فعلا لطبيعتنا, وبالتالي اذُّخرت لسائر جنسنا. وبهذا المعنى قال المخلِّص في إنجيل يوحنا: «لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضًا مقدسين» (يو19:17), فإن كل ما في المسيح قد صار لنا. فإنه لم يقبل هذا التقديس لأجله هو, إذ أنه هو صانع التقديس, بل قِبله لكي يوصله لطبيعتنا بواسطة نفسه. وهكذا قد صار طريقًا وبدايًة للخيرات الحاصلة لنا، وبهذا المعنى قال: «أنا هو الطريق», أي الذي تنحدر من خلاله النعمة الإلهية نحونا, لكي تُرفِّع وتُقدس وتُمجد وتؤلِّه طبيعتنا في المسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2019)

*المسيح يشعُّ فينا النعمة المذَّخرة فيه
الكنز في الثالوث ظ¢ظ£ للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
حينما يطلب الابن شيئًا من الآب، أو يُقال إنه ينال منه شيئًا، فهو لا يفعل ذلك بصفته هو الكلمة كأنه يعوزه المجد أو أي شيء آخر، بل إنما يفعل ذلك تدبيريًا, فهو ينال بشريًا بسبب أخذه شكل مشابهتنا، وأما في ذاته فهو كامل كإله. وحيث إن الإنسان بذاته وحده حتى وإن نال شيئًا من الخيرات، فإنه يفقده سريعًا, وهذا هو تمامًا ما أصاب آدم، حتى وُجد بسبب المعصية عاريًا من النعمة المعطاة له من قبل؛ لذلك فلكي لا يتكرر وقوعنا في ذلك بعينه، كان من الضروري أن كلمة الله غير المتغير يصير إنساناً، ويطلب من الآب العطايا الآتية من عنده، لكي تُحفظ بثبات بواسطته في طبيعتنا، إذ أن الذي نالها غير متغير وغير متقلِّب, فمنذ أن صارت للنعمة هذه البداية، فهي تبقى في المسيح باستقرار، وهو يشعها فينا بالمشابهة، لأننا نحن جميعًا فيه بسبب أنه صار إنسانًا وأنه لبس نفس الجسد الذي لنا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2019)

*تجلِّي المسيح والمجد العتيد أن يُعلن فينا
تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 22:20 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
يتبين لنا أن الرب مرارًا كثيرة لمَّا كان يعد بأن يتمم أمورا معينة في وقتها المناسب، كان يسبق ويتممها أيضًا قبل الوقت اُلمعين، وذلك من أجل تثبيت يقيننا بحدوثها، لكي نؤمن حقًّا أن أقواله لا بد أن تتحقَّق... فمثلا قال إن قيامة القديسين ستكون بمجد فائق: «حينئذ يُضيء الأبرار كًالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم» (مت43:/13). ثم لكي نؤمن يقينًا أنه يتكلَّم بصدق، قد أنعم على تلاميذه برؤية سابقة لذلك المجد «فأخذ بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وصعد إلى جبل ليصلِّي، وفيما هو يصلِّي، صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرًة, وأضاء وجهه كالشمس، وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2019)

*الأتحاد مع الآب بواسطة الابن
للبابا كيرلس الكبير - تفسير يو 9:17-11 للقديس كيرلس الكبير​
 لاننا إن طردنا من قلوبنا كل ما يبعدنا عن محبه المسيح, اعني الشهوة الوضيعه التى تسعى الى اللذه الخاطئه، وتميل دائماَ الى مباهج العالم, وهي والده وحاضنه كل رذيلة, والتي تقودنا بعيداً جداً عن الرب, فإننا سنصير متحدين مع المسيح, ونصطلح مع الله, إذ نتحد مع الآب نفسه بواسطه الابن, إذ اننا نقبل فى نفوسنا الكلمة المولود منه, ونصرخ بالروح القدس: «يا آبانا الآب». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2019)

*ميلاد المسيح والميلاد الجديد للقديس إيرينيئوس
(ضد الهرطقات 4:33:4 & 1:19:3)​
كيف كان يمكن للإنسان أن يذهب إلى الله لو لم يكن الله قد جاء أولا إلى الإنسان؟ وكيف كان يمكن للبشر أن ينعتقوا من ميلادهم الأول المؤدي إلى الموت لو لم يولدوا من جديد بالإيمان بذلك الميلاد الجديد الإعجازي اُلمعطى من الله كآية للخلاص «يعطيكم الرب نفسه آية» انظر (اش ظ،ظ¤:ظ§) أعني الميلاد الذي صار من العذراء؟ بل، وكيف كان يمكن أن ينالوا التبني لله وهم باقون في ميلادهم الأول, الذي بحسب البشر في هذا العالم؟ من أجل ذلك صار الكلمة إنسانًا، وصار ابن الله ابنًا للإنسان؛ لكي يتحد الإنسان بالكلمة، فينال التبني ويصير ابناً لله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2019)

*غاية التجسُّد: انجماع كل شيء في المسيح
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
يوجد إله واحد هو الله الآب كما بينا, ومسيح واحد هو ربنا يسوع الذي جاء بحسب التدبير الشامل، (لكي يجمع كل الأشياء في نفسه) ومن ضمنها الإنسان الذي هو خليقة الله, فقد جمع الإنسان أيضًا إلى نفسه, إن غير المنظور صار منظوراً، وغير اُلمدرك صار مدركاً، وغير المتألِّم صار تحت الآلام، والكلمة صار إنساناً، جامعاً بذلك كل شيء في نفسه، حتى كما أن كلمة الله هو الأول بين السمائيين الروحيين غير المنظورين، هكذا يصير هو أيضاً الأول بين المنظورين والجسديين، (وبأخذه هذه الأولوية يجعل نفسه رأساً للكنيسة) حتى يجتذب إلى نفسه كل شيء, في الوقت المعين.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2019)

*أن الله يُرى من البشر ويحييهم
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
من جهة عظمته ومجده غير المنطوق به،  لأن الآب غير مدرك,  لا أحد يرى الله ويعيش, ولكن من جهة محبته وعطفه على البشر وقدرته على كل شيء، قد وضع في الذين يحبونه هذه الإمكانية أيضًا, أن يروا الله, وكما أن الذين يرون النور يكونون في النور ويشتركون في لمعانه، هكذا الذين يرون الله يكونون في الله ويشتركون في ضيائه. ولكن ضياء الله محيُي، لذلك فالذين يرون الله يشتركون في الحياة, ولأجل ذلك فإن غير اُلمحُوى وغير اُلمدُرك وغير اَلمرئي جعل نفسه مرئياً ومٌدركاً وقابلا للاحتواء من الذين يؤمنون به، لكي يُحيي الذين يحتوونه وينظرونه بالإيمان, لأجل ذلك فإن غير المُحوى وغير المُدرك وغير اَلمرئي جعل نفسه مرئياً ومدركاً وقابلا للاحتواء من الذين يؤمنون به، لكي يُحيي الذين يحتوونه وينظرونه بالإيمان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2019)

*غاية التجسُّد
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
لأجل ذلك فإن المُحوي وغير المُدرك جعل نفسو مرئياً ومُدرَكاً وقابلاً للأحتواء من الذين يؤمنوف به، لكي يُحيي الذين بحتوونه وينظرونه بالإيمان. وكما أن عظمته تفوق الحدود، هكذا صلاحه أيضاً لا يُنطَق به، وبسبب هذا الصلاح الفائق جعل نفسه منظوراً، لكي يبث الحياة فى الذين يرونه. ذلك لأنه يستحيل أن يحيا أحد بدون الحياة، وجوهر الحياة كائن فى الشركة مع الله، والشركة مع الله هي فى رؤية الله وتذوّق صلاحه. إذاً، فالناس (من بعد التجسُّد) يرون الله، لكي يحيوا ويصيروا بهذّظ”ه الرؤيا غير مائتين  ومتصلين بالله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2019)

*الشركة مع الله
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
 إن المسيح, كما قلنا, قد ألَّف ووحد الإنسان مع الله، لأنه لو لم يكن الإنسان قد اتحد بالله لما استطاع أبدًا أن يشترك في الأبدية, لذلك كان ينبغي أن الوسيط بين الله والناس، بسبب انتسابه لكلٍّ منهما، يعيد بينهما الأُلفة والتوافق حتى إن الله يقبل الإنسان إليه، والإنسان يقدم نفسه لله. فبأي وسيلة كان يمكننا أن ننال التبني لله، إلاَّ بأن نحصل بواسطة الابن على الشركة مع الله، وذلك بأن يصير كلمة الله مشاركًا لنا، بأن يصير جسدًا, لذلك فقد جاء مجتازًا في جميع القامات حتى يسترجع للجميع الشركة مع الله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2019)

*غاية تجسُّد ابن الله
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
الذين ينكرون عمانوئيل المولود من العذراء، يحرمون أنفسهم من عطيته التي هي الحياة الأبدية، لأنهم بعدم قبولهم الكلمة أصل عدم الفساد يبقون في الجسد الميت، ويكونون مديونين للموت بسبب عدم قبولهم ترياق الحياة... فإنه لهذه الغاية قد صار الكلمة إنسانًا، وصار ابن الله ابنًا للإنسان لكي يتحد الإنسان بالكلمة، فينال التبني ويصير ابنًا لله. فإننا لم نكن نستطيع بوسيلة أخرى أن نحصل على عدم الفساد والأبدية إلاَّ باتحادنا بالذي هو عدم الفساد والأبدية, وكيف كان يمكن أن نتحد بالذي هو عدم الفساد والأبدية ما لم يكن هو نفسه أولا قد صار على حالنا، حتى يُبتلع الفاسد من عدم الفساد، وُيبتلع المائت من عدم الموت، فننال التبني.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2019)

*على جبل التجربة
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
كما أن الشيطان في البدء أقنع الإنسان أن يخالف وصية خالقه وبذلك أخضعه تحت سلطانه, أعني سلطان المخالفة والعصيان اللذين ربط بهما الإنسان, كان ينبغي بالتالي أن الشيطان حينما يُغَلب بواسطة الإنسان يُربط بنفس الرباطات التي كان قد ربط بها الإنسان حتى ينعتق الإنسان وينطلق من جديد نحو سيده... لذلك فإن كلمة الله الذي هو خالق الكل قد غلبه لمَّا صار إنسانًا وفضح عصيانه وأخضعه بدوره للإنسان قائلا: «ها أنا أعطيكم السلطان لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو» (لو 19:10)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2019)

*على جبل التجربة
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
إن المسيح قد جدد واستقطب في نفسه جميع الأشياء ومن ضمن ذلك الحرب ضد عدونا، فقد تحدى ذاك الذي في البدء سبانا في آدم، وغلبه وسحق رأسه، كما يقول الله للحية في سفر التكوين «وأضع عداوًة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها» (تك 15:3). ففي البدء أغوى الشيطان الإنسان بالطعام, مع أنه لم يكن جائعاً, وجعله يخالف وصية الله، وأما في هذه المرة الأخيرة فلم يستطع أن يثني (المسيح) الجائع من أن ينتظر الطعام الذي من عند الله ... وهكذا فإن شره الإنسان في الجنة بالأكل المضاعف قد أُبطل بواسطة الامتناع (عن الأكل) الذي احتمله المسيح في هذا العالم .... وكذلك العصيان الذي ارتكبه آدم ضد وصية الله قد اٌبطل لما حفظ ابن الإنسان وصية الناموس ولم يخالف وصية الله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 سبتمبر 2019)

*سر الصليب ووحدة الجميع في الله
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
كما فقدناه (أى الكلمة) بواسطة خشبة (أى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر), هكذا بواسطة خشبة أيضًا (أى خشبة الصليب) صار مستعَلنًا من جديد للجميع، وأظهر في ذاته ما هو العلو والطول والعرض (أف18:3), وكما قال أحد الذين سبقونا (أى القديس بولس): «قد جمع بواسطة يديه المبسوطتين الشعبين إلى إله واحد, فقد كانت هناك يدان بسبب وجود شعبين متفرَقين إلى أقاصي الأرض، ولكن كانت تتوسطهما رأس واحدة، بسبب وجود إله واحد هو على الكل وبالكل وفي كلنا (اف 6:4).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 سبتمبر 2019)

*الروح القدس عربون التسبيح السماوي
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
«خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس, الذي هو عربون ميراثنا» (أف14:1), إن كان هذا العربون حينما يسكن فينا، يجعلنا منذ الآن روحانيين .... وإن كنا الآن بسبب اقتنائنا العربون «يا أبا الآب» (غل 6:4) فماذا سيكون عند القيامة حينما نعاينه وجهًا لوجه؟ حينما يُصعد جميع الأعضاء نشيد التهليل بلا انقطاع، ويمجدون الذي أقامهم من الأموات وأنعم لهم بالحياة الأبدية؟ لأنه إذا كان مجرد عربون الروح حينما يغمر الإنسان من كل جهة يجعله يصرخ «يا أبا الآب» فماذا ستفعل نعمة الروح الكاملة حينما تُعطى للبشر من قبل الله؟ إنها ستجعلنا مشابهين له، وبذلك تُتمم مشيئة الآب! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2019)

*الروح القدس والكنيسة
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
كما أن نفخة الله قد حلَّت في الجبلة الأولى، هكذا استؤمنت الكنيسة على عطية الله, أي الروح القدس، حتى باشتراك جميع الأعضاء فيه ينالون منه الحياة. وفي الكنيسة اذُّخرت الشركة مع المسيح، التي هي الروح القدس عينه، عربون عدم الفساد وثبات إيماننا، والسلَّم الصاعد إلى الله... لأنه حيث تكون الكنيسة يكون روح الله؛ وحيث يكون روح الله تكون الكنيسة وكل موهبة. والروح هو حق، ولذلك فالذين لا يشتركون فيه لا يرضعون ثدي أمهم (الكنيسة) لينالوا الحياة، ولا يرتشفون من الينبوع الصافي الذي ينبع من جسد المسيح
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2019)

*الروح القدس يوحدنا كما يوحد الماء ذرات الدقيق في العجين الواحد
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
هذا هو الروح الذي قال لوقا عنه: إنه بعد صعود الرب، نزل على التلاميذ في يوم الخمسين، وله سلطان على جميع الأمم ليدخلهم الحياة ويفتح لهم العهد الجديد. ولذلك صاروا يسبحون الله بتوافق بجميع اللغات، وكان الروح يجمع في الوحدة القبائل المتخالفة، ويقدم للآب باكورة من جميع الأمم، وهذا هو ما وعد به الرب أن يُرسل الباراقليط الذي يؤلِّفنا مع الله. فكما أنه يستحيل أن يصير الدقيق الجاف عجينًا واحدًا ولا خبزًا واحدًا بدون ماء، هكذا نحن الكثيرين لا يمكن أن نصير واحد في المسيح يسوع بدون ذلك الماء السمائي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 سبتمبر 2019)

*بدون روح الله لا نستطيع أن نخلص
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
بدون روح الله يكون الجسد ميتاً، عادم الحياة، وعاجزاً عن أن يرث ملكوت الله... ولكن حيث يكون روح الآب هناك يكون الإنسان حياً.... ويصير الجسد ميراثًا للروح وكأنه قد نسِي كيانه الخاص واكتسب صفات الروح، وتشبه بشكل كلمة الله.... لذلك قيل كما أننا بدون الروح السماوي، كنا نسلك فيما مضى في الجسد العتيق، وكنا غير طائعين لله؛ هكذا الآن بعد أن قبلنا الروح «فلنسلك في جدة الحياة» (رو4:6) ولنكن مطيعين لله. إذن فنحن بدون روح الله لا نستطيع أن نخلص.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 سبتمبر 2019)

*الاستشهاد والحب الإلهي
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
إن موهبة الحب الفائق أثمن من المعرفة، وأكثر مجدًا من النبوة، وهي تتفوق على كافة المواهب. ولذلك فإن الكنيسة بسبب محبتها لله ترسل نحو الآب في كل مكان وكل زمان جماهير من الشهداء... فالكنيسة وحدها تحتمل بنقاوة عار المطرودين من أجل البر، والمعذَّبين بكل نوع حتى الموت، من أجل محبتهم لله واعترافهم بابنه. وإن كانت في كل حين تتعرض للبتر والتشويه، إلا أنها سرعان ما تنمي أعضاءها من جديد وتستعيد كمالها.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 سبتمبر 2019)

*جسد المسيح العظيم والمجيد
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
الإنسان اُلملهم من الله يُدين صانعي الانقسام الفارغين من محبة الله، الذين يهتمون بمصلحتهم الشخصية وليس بوحدة الكنيسة، الذين لأتفه الأسباب يمزقون ويُقسمون جسد المسيح العظيم والمجيد، ويفنونه على قدر ما يستطيعون، الذين يتكلَّمون عن السلام ويصنعون الحروب، يصفُّون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل, الذين لكونهم لا يمكن أن يأتي منهم أي إصلاح ذي قيمة يوازي الخسارة الفادحة الناتجة من الانقسام. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 سبتمبر 2019)

*رجاء القيامة
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
كيف يقولون إن هذا الجسد الذي اغتذى من جسد الرب ودمه يصير إلى الفساد ولا ينال الحياة؟ فليعدلوا إذًا عن زعمهم أو ليكفُّوا عن تقديم (القرابين) المشار إليها. أما نحن فإن عقيدتنا تتفق مع الإفخارستيا والإفخارستيا بدورها تؤكِّد صحة عقيدتنا: لأننا نقدم لله مما له (الجسد والدم) وهذا يتفق مع اعترافنا بالشركة والاتحاد بين الجسد والروح. لأنه كما أن الخبز الذي من الأرض متى قِبل استدعاء الله عليه لا يعود بعد خبزًا ساذجًا بل يصير إفخارستيا مكونة من شقَّين الواحد أرضي والآخر سماوي, هكذا أجسادنا أيضًا متى قبلت الإفخارستيا فإنها لا تعود بعد قابلة للزوال لأنه صار فيها رجاء القيامة الأبدية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2019)

*العذراء مريم محامية عن حواء
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس
​لقد جاء الرب إلى خاصته ظاهرًا، وصارت خليقته الخاصة تحمله، مع أنها هي نفسها محمولة منه. والمخالفة التي صارت بالشجرة ردها بالطاعة التي (أكملها) على الخشبة، والغواية التي أُغويت بها  حواء، وهي تحت طاعة رجل؛ قد انحلَّت بالحق الذي بُشرت به العذراء مريم بواسطة الملاك، وهي أيضًا تحت طاعة رجل (يوسف). فكما أن تلك أُغويت بكلمة الملاك (الساقط) لكي تحيد عن الله وتخالف كلمته، هكذا أيضًا هذه (مريم) بُشرت بكلمة الملاك لكي تحمل الله بعد أن أطاعت كلمته. وكما أن تلك أُغويت بعصيان الله، هكذا هذه اقتنعت أن تطيع الله، لكي تصير العذراء مريم محامية عن العذراء حواء. وكما أن الجنس البشري صار مقيدًا بالموت بواسطة عذراء (حواء)، هكذا قد انحلَّ أيضًا بواسطة عذراء (مريم)، وكأن المخالفة العذراوية قد عادلتها الطاعة العذراوية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2019)

*ولد بحسب الجسد, لكي توَلد أنت بحسب الروح
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم - شرح مت1:1 عظة 3:2​
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم, في هذا قمة العجب, أنه مع كونه ابنًا خاصًا للإله غير المبتدئ، قد احتمل أن يدعى ابنًا لداود، لكي يجعلك أنت ابنًا لله. لقد احتمل أن يصير العبد داود أباً له، لكي يجعل السيد الرب أباً لك أيها العبد... فحينما تسمع أن ابن الله هو ابن داود ابن إبراهيم، تيقَّن أنك أنت يا ابن آدم ستصير ابناً لله, فليس جزافًا أو باطلا قد وضع نفسه إلى هذا الحد، إلاَّ لأنه كان ينوي أن يرفعنا معه إلى فوق, فإنه قد ولد بحسب الجسد لكي توَلد أنت بحسب الروح... فكما إذا وقف أحد بين شخصين منفصلين، ومد يديه من الناحيتين لكي يوحدهما معًا؛ هكذا فعل هو ليوحد العهد القديم بالجديد، والطبيعة الإلهية بالبشرية، والذي له بالذي لنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2019)

*الرب رفعنا بتجسُّده إلى مجدٍ لا يُنطق به
العظة الحادية عشر في شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
​ الكلمة صار جسدًا, بعد أن قال إن الذين قبلوه أعطاهم أن يولدوا من الله, بل وأن يصيروا أولادًا لله، يبين السبب والأصل في هذه الكرامة التي لا يُنطق بها: السبب هو أن الكلمة صار جسدًا, أن السيد قد أخذ لنفسه شكل العبد، فقد صار ابنًا للإنسان، ذاك الذي هو ابن الله الخاص، لكي يجعل بني البشر يصيرون أولادًا لله. لأن العلي حينما يتحد بالأذلاء، لا ينقص إطلاقًا من مجده الخاص، بينما يرفع الآخرين من منتهى مذلتهم، وهذا هو ما حدث في المسيح, فإنه بتنازله لم يُنقص إطلاقًا من طبيعته الخاصة، ولكنه رفعنا نحن الجالسين في الظلمة بمنتهى المذلة رفعنا إلى مجد لا ينطق به.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 سبتمبر 2019)

*أخذ جسدي وأعطاني روحه القدوس
عظة في عيد الميلاد للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
كما أنه في زمان الجبلة الأولى كان يستحيل أن يخرج الإنسان إلى الوجود ما لم يأت الطين بين يدي الخالق، هكذا أيضًا كان يستحيل تقويم الإناء البشري الذي فسد ما لم يصر ثوبًا للذي خلقه. ولكن ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلَّم؟ فإن الدهش يأخذني بسبب هذا الأمر العجيب, قديم الأيام يصير طفلا... الجالس على العرش العالي الأسنى يوضع في مذود! غير الملموس، البسيط، غير المركَّب، غير الجسدي يُقمط بأيدي بشرية, الكاسر أغلال الخطية يُربط بأقمطة لأنه أراد ذلك, أراد أن يحول الحقارة إلى كرامة، وأن يُلبس الخزي مجدًا، وأن يجعل موضع المهانة سبيلا للفضيلة! من أجل هذا جاء إلى جسدي لكي أحتوي أنا كلمته! أخذ جسدي وأعطاني روحه القدوس، حتى بهذا الأخذ والعطاء يدخل فيَّ كتر الحياة! أخذ جسدي ليقدسني وأعطاني روحه ليخلِّصني.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 سبتمبر 2019)

*هوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا
تفسير مت 41:12 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
فإنه كان مجرد عبد، وأما أنا فإني السيد, هو خرج من بطن الحوت، وأما أنا فقمت من بعد الموت, هو كرز بالهلاك، وأما أنا فجئت مبشرًا بالملكوت, إنهم آمنوا به دون أن يصنع آية، وأما أنا فأظهرت آيات بلا عدد, إنهم لم يسمعوا منه أكثر من ذلك الكلام، وأما أنا فحركت فيكم جميع اُلمثُل العليا, إنه جاء كمجرد خادم، أما أنا فأتيت كرب وسيد الجميع، ليس لأُهدد أو أحاسب من جهة الاستقامة، بل لأُقدم لكم الصفح... لم يتنبأ أحد عنه، وأما عني فالجميع تنبأوا, ثم جاءت الأحداث مطابقة للنبوات, هو عند ذهابه إليهم هرب لئلا يسخروا به، وأما أنا فجئت عالمًا أني سُأصلب ويُستهزأ بي, هو لم يحتمل مجرد التعيير من أجل الذين سيخلصون، وأما أنا فاحتملت الموت، بل وأشنع موت لأجلكم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 سبتمبر 2019)

*صوم المسيح وأدوية الخلاص
عظة 13 في تفسير مت2:4 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
 لهذا صام الرب ليس كأنه بحاجة للصوم, بل ليعلِّمنا, فحيث إن خطايانا القديمة السابقة للمعمودية قد نشأت من التعبد للبطن، وكما أنه إذا شفى أحد إنسانًا مريضًا وجعله معافى، يأمره بالامتناع عن تلك الأمور التي تسببت في المرض، هكذا ولهذا السبب بالذات قد بادر الرب بالصوم بعد معموديته. فإن آدم بسبب عدم انضباط بطنه قد أُخرج من الفردوس، وهذه الرذيلة أيضًا هي التي تسببت في الفيضان أيام نوح، وأيضًا في نزول نار من السماء على سدوم، فمع أن أهل سدوم كانوا مدانين بالزنا، إلاَّ أن أصل كل العقوبات ينشأ من هنا (أي من التعبد للبطن)، الأمر الذي نوه عنه حزقيال قائلا: هذا هو إثم سدوم، أنهم بالكبرياء وبالشبع من الخبز وبالملذات قد تنعموا (حز 49:16) وهكذا اليهود أيضًا اقترفوا أعظم الشرور وانجرفوا للإثم بسبب السكر والتلذُّذ بالأطعمة (خر 6:32) فلهذا السبب بالذات قد صام الرب أربعين يومًا مظهرًا لنا أدوية الخلاص.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 سبتمبر 2019)

*صوم المسيح وأدوية الخلاص
عظة 13 في تفسير مت2:4 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
 لهذا صام الرب ليس كأنه بحاجة للصوم, بل ليعلِّمنا, فحيث إن خطايانا القديمة السابقة للمعمودية قد نشأت من التعبد للبطن، وكما أنه إذا شفى أحد إنسانًا مريضًا وجعله معافى، يأمره بالامتناع عن تلك الأمور التي تسببت في المرض، هكذا ولهذا السبب بالذات قد بادر الرب بالصوم بعد معموديته. فإن آدم بسبب عدم انضباط بطنه قد أُخرج من الفردوس، وهذه الرذيلة أيضًا هي التي تسببت في الفيضان أيام نوح، وأيضًا في نزول نار من السماء على سدوم، فمع أن أهل سدوم كانوا مدانين بالزنا، إلاَّ أن أصل كل العقوبات ينشأ من هنا (أي من التعبد للبطن)، الأمر الذي نوه عنه حزقيال قائلا: هذا هو إثم سدوم، أنهم بالكبرياء وبالشبع من الخبز وبالملذات قد تنعموا (حز 49:16) وهكذا اليهود أيضًا اقترفوا أعظم الشرور وانجرفوا للإثم بسبب السكر والتلذُّذ بالأطعمة (خر 6:32) فلهذا السبب بالذات قد صام الرب أربعين يومًا مظهرًا لنا أدوية الخلاص.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 سبتمبر 2019)

*منافع الصوم
عظة علي بدء الصوم الأربعينى للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
بعد أن تبين لنا سواء من مثال الرب نفسه أو من أمثلة عبيده عظم قوة الصوم والمنفعة الجزيلة التي تعود على النفس منه؛ إني أتوسل إلى محبتكم، بعد أن عرفتم منفعته، أن لا تُبطلوا فوائده بتهاونكم، وأن لا تحزنوا عند قدومه؛ بل بالعكس أن تفرحوا وتتهللوا، لأنه كما يقول الطوباوي بولس: "كلما يفنى إنساننا الخارج فإن الداخل يتجدد" (2كو 16:4) إن الصوم هو غذاء للنفس، فكما أن الطعام الجسدي يدسم الجسد، هكذا الصوم ينعش النفس ويمدها بأجنحة خفيفة، ويجعلها تحلِّق في الأعالي، ويعطيها القدرة على أن تتأمل فيما فوق، ويرفعها فوق شهوات وملذات العالم الحاضر.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2019)

*الصليب فعل محبة لا يُنطق ï؛‘ï»¬ا
شرح الرسالة إلى رومية - عظة ظ¢ و ظ¢ظ¥ للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
إن صليب الرب بالنسبة لنا هو فعل محبته التي لا يُنطق بها نحو البشر، ودليل اهتمامه العظيم بنا... «لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش...» (رو9:14) ليت هذا يقنعك بأنه على الدوام مهتم بخلاصنا وتقويمنا... فالذي أظهر مثل هذا الاشتياق لأن نكون له حتى أخذ شكل العبد ومات لهذه الغاية، أيمكن أن يهملنا بعد أن صرنا له؟ هذا أمر مُحال ولن يكون بكل تأكيد! ولن يهون عليه أن تضيع عليه مثل هذه الأتعاب، «فإنه لهذا مات» (رو9:14). وكأن أحدًا يقول: إن فلان لن يهون عليه أن يفقد عبدًا له، لأنه يشفق على الثمن الذي دفعه لأجله. على أننا لا نحب المال مثلما يحب هو خلاصنا؛ إذ أنه لم يدفع مالاً، بل دفع ذات دمه لأجلنا! ولهذا السبب لن يهون عليه أن يفقد أولئك الذين دفع لأجلهم مثل هذا الثمن الكريم!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2019)

*نور قيامة المسيح
عظة فصحية من القرن الثاني، محفوظة ضمن كتابات القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
الآن أضاءت علينا إشعاعات من نور المسيح المقدس، وأشرقت علينا أضواء صافية من الروح القدس النقي، وانفتحت علينا كنوز سماوية من المجدد والألوهة, لقد اُبتلع الليل الكثيف الحالك، وانقشع الظلام الدامس واختفى ظل الموت الكئيب. الحياة امتدت وشملت كل واحد، وامتلأ الجميع من النور غير المحدود. الفجر الجديد أشرق على الجميع، والمسيح العظيم القوي غير المائت الذي قبل كوكب الصبح  )مز ظ¢:ظ،ظ ظ©), بل وقبل كل الأجسام المنيرة، صار يُضيء الآن على الجميع أكثر من الشمس. بسبب ذلك أوجد لنا نحن المؤمنين به يومًا جديداً مضيئًا عظيماً أبدياً لا ينقص نوره، إنه الفصح السري الذي كانوا يحتفلون به رمزياً في الناموس، ولكنه الآن اكتمل بالتمام في المسيح. إنه الفصح العجيب، إبداع فضيلة الله وفعل قوته، العيد الحقيقي والتذكار الأبدي الذي فيه نبع انعدام الآلام من الألم، وعدم الموت من الموت، والحياة من القبر، والشفاء من الجروح، والقيامة من السقوط، والصعود إلى أعلى (السموات) من النزول إلى أسفل (الجحيم). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 سبتمبر 2019)

*اليوم ارتفعنا إلى السماء
عظة في عيد الصعود للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
اليوم قد صعد (المسيح) باكورتنا إلى السماء، والذي اتخذ جسدنا ارتقى إلى عرش الآب، ليتمم مصالحة العبيد ويُبطل العداوة القديمة، ويهب البشر الأرضيين السلام مع القوات السماوية. اليوم صار من نصيبنا المشترك الغلبة على الشياطين، والجعالة، والجوائز والأكاليل والمجد. لذلك فلنتهلل جميعًا ناظرين إلى باكورة جنسنا جالسًا في العلاء، وإلى طبيعتنا (في المسيح) وقد اعتلت العرش عن يمين الله....تأمل أيها الحبيب إلى أي حد صار صلاح إلهنا وتدبيره الذي لا يُنطق به من نحو جنسنا، الذي كان قد سقط من الفردوس بغواية إبليس، وًحكم عليه بمثل تلك اللعنة الشاملة، إلى أي علو رفعنا، وكيف نحن الذين كنا سابقاً غير مستحقين للأرض، اليوم ارتفعنا إلى السماء. وطبيعتنا المحسوبة فيما سبق غير مستحقة للفردوس، هذه قد ارتفعت إلى المجلس الأول في السماء، والتي كانت ألعوبة في يد الشياطين، اليوم يسجد لها الملائكة والقوات العلوية
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 سبتمبر 2019)

*لا تمزقوا جسد المسيح
عظة ظ£ على الرسالة إلى كولوسي للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
إن السلام خير عظيم بهذا المقدار حتى أن الذين يصنعونه يُدعون أبناء الله, وهذا بحق، لأن ابن الله لهذه الغاية جاء إلى الأرض ليصنع سلامًا بين الأرضيين والسمائيين، ولكن إن كان صانعو السلام يدعون أبناء الله، فالذين يخترعون الخصومات يكونون أبناء إبليس.... فإن كثيرين يسرون بالشر، ويمزقون جسد المسيح بقسوة تفوق ما فعله الجنود الذين طعنوه بالحربة، واليهود الذين سمروه بالمسامير. فشر أولئك كان أهون، لأن الأعضاء التي مزقوها بقيت منجمعة.... والآن متى تفكَّرت في محاربة أخيك، اذكر أنك مزمع أن تحارب أعضاء المسيح، وكف عن جنونك, إن الله من أجل أخيك صار عبدًا وُذبح، وأنت تعتبره كلا شيء؟ بالتأكيد إنك تقاوم الله، لأنك تُبدي حكمًا مخالفًا لحكمه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2019)

*الكنيسة جُبلت من جنب المسيح كما جُبلت حواء من جنب آدم
عظات إلى المعمدين الجدد 17:3-19 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
 «وخرج من جنبه ماء ودم», لا تعبر ببساطة أيها الحبيب على هذا السر، فإن عندي كلام آخر سري أريد أن أقوله: إن هذا الماء والدم يرمزان إلى المعمودية والأسرار, ومن كليهما نشأت الكنيسة بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس, بالمعمودية والأسرار, لأن من جنبه خرج رمزاً للمعمودية والأسرار، وقد جبل المسيح الكنيسة من جنبه، كما جُبلت حواء من جنب آدم. لذلك يقول موسى في معرض حديثه عن الإنسان الأول: هذه عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي, موجهاً أنظارنا كما في لغز إلى جنب السيد. فكما أخذ الله حينذاك ضلعاً وجبله امرأة، هكذا أعطانا من جنبه دماً وماءً وجبل الكنيسة. وكما أنه أخذ الضلع حينذاك أثناء سُبات آدم، إذ كان نائمًا، هكذا الآن من بعد موت المسيح أعطى الدم والماء، الماء أولاً ثم الدم. أعلمتم كيف اقترن المسيح بعروسه؟ أعلمتم بأي طعام يقيتنا نحن جميعًا؟ بنفس الطعام نحن تكونا ونقتات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2019)

*جسد المسيح الواحد
عظة  24 علي شرح 1كو17:10 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
«الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح», بعد أن قال «شركة جسد» أراد أن يبين ما هو أوثق، لذلك أردف: «فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد, جسد واحد», وكأنه يقول: لماذا أتكلَّم بعد عن «شركة الجسد» بينما نحن ذلك الجسد بعينه؟ لأنه ما هو الخبز؟ أنه جسد المسيح. وماذا يصير المتناولون؟ جسد المسيح. فليس هناك أجساد عديدة بعد، بل جسد واحد. فكما أن الخبز يصير واحداً من حبات كثيرة مجتمعة, حتى أن الحبات لا تكون ظاهرة مع أنها موجودة، لأن الفرق بينها غير واضح بسب الاتحاد، هكذا نحن أيضاً نتحد بعضنا مع بعض ومع المسيح. لأنك لا تأكل أنت من جسد وغيرك من جسد آخر، بل الجميع يأكلون من الواحد بعينه, ولذلك أضاف: «لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد», فإن كنا جميعًا نشترك في الواحد، بل ونصير هذا الواحد عينه، فلماذا لا نُظهر أيضًا المحبة الواحدة، فنصير بذلك أيضاً واحداً؟ لأنه هكذا كان قديمًا في زمن آبائنا الأوائل، إذ يقول: «كان لجمهور الذين آمنوا قلب واحد ونفس واحدة» (أع32:4).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2019)

*لقد جعلنا جسدًا له
عظة 5:82 على إنجيل القديس متى للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
لم يكن كافيًا له أن يصير إنساناً ويُلطم ويُذبح, ولكنه مزج نفسه أيضاً بنا, وذلك ليس فقط بالإيمان بل وبالفعل الواقعي: فقد جعلنا جسداً له, فبأي طهارة فائقة يجب أن يتقدم من يتناول من مثل هذه الذبيحة... والفم الذي يمتلئ بالنار الروحية، واللسان الذي يصطبغ بالدم الرهيب, فانظر إلى أية كرامة دُعيت إلى سمو المائدة التي ستتنعم بها, فالشيء الذي ترتجف الملائكة من مجرد رؤياه ولا تجسر أن تنظر إليه بدون رعدة بسبب شدة البريق المنبعث منه
هذا بعينه هو الذي نأكله, وبه هو نفسه نحن نمتزج فنصير جسدًا واحدًا ولحمًا واحدًا مع المسيح. «من يخبر بأعمال الرب العظيمة؟ ويجعل كل تسابيحه مسموعة؟» (مز 2:106), أي راع عال رعيته بذات أعضائه الخاصة؟ أما هو فإنه يغذينا بذات دمه, وبكل وسيلة يمزجنا بنفسه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 سبتمبر 2019)

*بسبب حبه الفائق لنا أراد أن يكون هو لنا كل شيء
شرح رومية 14:13 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*​*

«البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح» (رو14:13). إنه يعطينا الرب نفسه، الملك نفسه، كثوب لنا, كما يقول أيضاً «إن كان المسيح فيكم» (رو10:8), وأيضاً: «ليحلَّ المسيح في إنسانكم الباطن» (أف17:3), فإنه يريد أن تكون نفوسنا مسكنًا له، وأن يحيط بنا كالثوب، حتى يكون هو كل شيء لنا من الداخل والخارج, وهو ملؤنا «الذي يملأ الكل في الكل» (أف23:1) وهو طريقنا (يو6:14), ورجلنا وعريسنا كما قيل: «خطبتكم لرجل واحد كعذراء عفيفة» (2كو2:11), وهو أصلنا وطعامنا وشرابنا (يو55:6)  وحياتنا «فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ» (غل20:2), ورسولنا ورئيس كهنتنا ومعلِّمنا وأبونا وأخونا، وشريكنا في الميراث (رو17:8), وفي الدفن والصْلب «دُفنا معه... مدفونين معه بشبه موته» (رو14:15), ومسكننا والساكن فينا «يسكن فيّ وأنا فيه» (يو5:15), وحبيبنا «أنتم أحبائي» (يو14:15), وأساسنا وحجر الزاوية فأيُّ شيء لم يرد أن يكونه لنا, إذ بكل وسيلة يلصقنا به ويمسك فينا؟ أليس هذا دليل حبه الفائق لنا؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 سبتمبر 2019)

*الالتصاق بالمسيح
العظة الثامنة في تفسير 1كو11:3 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
ليتنا لا نمسك فقط بالمسيح بل أن نلتصق به، لأننا إن افترقنا عنه فإننا نهلك، كما يقول: «الذين يبعدون عنك يهلكون» (مز27:73), فلنلتصق إذن به، لنلتصق به بأعمالنا، لأنه يقول: «الذي يحفظ وصاياي فهو الذي يثبت فيَّ» (يو21:14), وهو يوحدنا به بأمثلة كثيرة. فانظر: إنه هو الرأس ونحن الجسد. فهل يمكن أن توجد أية فجوة بين الرأس والجسد؟ إنه هو الأساس ونحن البناء. هو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. هو العريس ونحن العروس, هو الراعي ونحن الخراف, هو الطريق ونحن السائرون فيه, نحن الهيكل وهو الساكن فينا, هو البكر ونحن إخوته, هو الوارث ونحن شركاؤه في الميراث, هو الحياة ونحن الأحياء, هو القيامة ونحن القائمون, هو النور ونحن المستنيرون, كل هذه تفيد الاتحاد ولا تترك فرصة لوجود أقل فجوة بيننا وبينه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 سبتمبر 2019)

*لا يوجد شيء أعظم من المحبة
مديح لقديسي رومية 1 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
أنا أعلم، أنا أعلم يقينًا أنه ليس شيءٌ أعظم من المحبة، أو حتى يساويها، ولا حتى الاستشهاد الذي هو رأس جميع الخيرات. كيف ذلك؟ اسمع ما سأقوله: المحبة بدون الاستشهاد تصنع تلاميذ للمسيح، لكن الاستشهاد خلوًا من المحبة لا يقوى على عمل ذلك. ومن أين الدليل على ذلك؟ من ذات كلمات المسيح، إذ قال لتلاميذه: «بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي، إن كان لكم حبٌّ بعضًا لبعض» (يو35:13), هوذا المحبة بدون استشهاد تصنع تلاميذ, وأما أن الاستشهاد بدون محبة ليس فقط لا يصنع تلاميذ، بل ولا يفيد شيئًا للذين يتألَّمون، فاسمع ما يقوله بولس:«وإن سلَّمت جسدي حتى أحتِرق ولكن ليس لي محبة، فلا أنتفع شيئًا»(1كو3:13)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أكتوبر 2019)

*الروح القدس يجمعنا جميعًا في جسدٍ واحدٍ
العظة 30  في تفسير 1كو13:12 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
لأننا جميعنا بروح واحد أيضًا اعتمدنا إلى جسدٍ واحدٍ، وجميعنا سُقينا روحًا واحدًا (1كو13:12), إن المعنى الذي يقصده هو إن الذي جعلنا جسدًا واحدًا وولدنا من جديد هو روح واحد. لأنه لم يعتمد الواحد بهذا الروح والآخر بروح آخر. وليس فقط الذي عمدنا هو واحد، بل وأيضًا ما عُمدنا إليه (أي الجسد) هو واحد، لأننا لم نعتمد لنكون أجسادًا مختلفة، بل لنحفظ بحرص بعضنا مع بعض سلامة الجسد الواحد،أي أننا اعتمدنا بهذا الروح الواحد لنصير جميعًا جسداً واحداً، فالذي كوننا هو واحد، وما كوننا إليه هو أيضاً واحد.... فإن كان الروح الذي كوننا واحد، وقد جمعنا كلنا إلى جسد واحد، لأن هذا هو معنى قوله: «اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد», وقد أنعم علينا بمائدة واحدة وأعطانا جميعًا شراباً واحداً، لأن هذا هو معنى قوله «سقينا روحًا واحدًا» وقد وحّد أفرادًا مختلفين بمثل هذا المقدار، وصير الكثيرين جسداً واحدًا، فما بالك تبحث في كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الفرق بينهم؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أكتوبر 2019)

*جئت لأُلقي نارًا على الأرض
عظة على لو12:49 للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​
لأن الشيطان قد زرع في قلوب الناس شوك وحسك الخطايا، لذلك جئت لأُلقي ناراً على الأرض لأحرق تلك الأشواك. لذلك جئت لأُلقي ناراَ على الأرض، وأريدها أن تضطرم منذ الآن حتى تتطهر أرضي، لأنه ينبغي لي أن  أبيد بالنار الأصول اُلمرة والمضرة التي زرعها الشيطان، حتى أبذر الزرع السماوي في نفوس نقية. من أجل ذلك جئت لأُلقي ناراً على الأرض. لقد جبلت الإنسان منذ البدء من تراب الأرض، وأسكنت في وسط قلبه شرارة النار الإلهية، حتى أنه بهذه النار يتمسك بمحبة الله. ومع أنه من المستحيل أن تُستأصل تمامًا هذه الشرارة الإلهية النارية وهذا الدفء الإلهي، إلا أن الشيطان قد قتل نفوس الناس بصقيع الفجور, فلكي يحصلوا بثبات على اشتعال الروح القدس فيهم، ينبغي لي أن أُلقي ناراً على الأرض حتى  أٌبطل وألاشي جليد الفجور الذي غطَّى به الشيطان نفوس الناس، فأجعل هذه النفوس تنبت من جديد وتزهر في سكينة ونقاوة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أكتوبر 2019)

*كانت قوته الإلهية تشع من جسده البشري
عظة عن الميلاد للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
حنة النبية بشرت به، وسمعان الشيخ احتضنه، وفي الطفل الصغير كانا يعبدان الإله العظيم, لم يحتقراه بسبب منظره الخارجي، بل كانا يمجدان عظمة لاهوته, فقد كانت قوته الإلهية تضيء عبر جسده البشري، كمثل النور عبر ألواح الزجاج, وكانت تشع على الذين كانت عيون قلوبهم نقية. فلنكن نحن أيضًا مع هؤلاء، ناظرين بوجه مكشوف  مجد الرب كما في مرآة لكي نتغير نحن أنفسنا من مجد إلى مجد، بالنعمة ومحبة البشر التي لربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى دهر الدهور. آمين
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أكتوبر 2019)

*إذا كان عربون الروح هكذا، فماذا يكون كمال الملء به؟
في الروح القدس 15 – 36 للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
بواسطة الروح القدس تمَّت عودتنا إلى الفردوس وصعودنا إلى ملكوت السموات والعودة إلى التبني، والدالة التي بها ندعو الله أباً لنا؛ وصرنا به شركاء نعمة المسيح، ودُعينا بني النور، ونلنا شركة في المجد الأزلي؛ وبالإجمال صرنا في كل «ملء البركة» (رو29:15) سواء كان في هذا الدهر أو في الدهر الآتي, فجميع الخيرات المذَّخرة لنا في المواعيد الإلهية التي ننتظر بالإيمان الحصول عليها، صرنا (في الروح القدس) نعاين نعمتها وكأنها محقَّقة منذ الآن! فإذا كان «عربون الروح» (2كو22:2) هكذا, فكم بالحري يكون كماله؟ وإذا كانت «باكورة الروح» بهذا القدر، فكم يكون تمام الامتلاء به؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أكتوبر 2019)

*قمة المشتهى أن نصير آلهة
في الروح القدس ظ© (23) للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
كما أن الأجسام اللامعة الشفافة إذا وقعت عليها أشعة النور تصير هي نفسها مضيئة، وتشع من نفسها ضوءاَ إضافياً، هكذا النفوس اللابسة الروح حينما تستضيء بالروح القدس، تصير هي نفسها روحية بالكمال، وترسل هذه النعمة في الآخرين أيضًا. من هنا تكون معرفة الأمور العتيدة، والدراية بالأسرار (أف4:3) وإدراك الخفيات، و توزيع المواهب (1كو11:12) والسيرة السماوية (تي20:3) والشركة في خورس الملائكة والفرح الذي بلا نهاية والثبات فى الله (1يو24:3 & 12:4) ومشابهة الله (أف1:5) وقمة المشتهي: أن نصير آلهة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أكتوبر 2019)

*الروح القدس يوحد جسد المسيح
في الروح القدس 26 (61) للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
أن الروح القدس، فيما يخص توزيع مواهبه، يُعتبر مثل «الكل» الموجود في الأجزاء. «فإننا جميعاً أعضاءٌ بعضا لبعض، ولكن لنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا» (رو5:12-6) ولذلك «لا تقدر العين أن تقول لليد لا حاجة لي إليك، أو الرأس أيضًا للرجلين لا حاجة لي إليكما» (1كو21:12), ولكن جميع الأعضاء معاً تكّمل جسد المسيح في وحدة الروح القدس، وتتبادل المنفعة بعضها لبعض بموجب مواهبها الخاصة، «لأن الله قد وضع الأعضاء في الجسد، كل واحد كما أراد» (1كو18:12) والأعضاء ï؛—ï»¬تم اهتماماً واحداً بعضها لبعض بحسب الشركة الروحية الناتجة من وحدة مشاعرهم. ولذلك «إن كان عضو واحد يتألَّم فجميع الأعضاء تتألَّم معه، وإن كان عضو واحد يُكرم فجميع الأعضاء تفرح معه» (1كو26:12) وكما أن الأجزاء تكون في «الكل»، هكذا نحن أيضاً بأفرادنا نكون في الروح القدس، لأننا جميعنا في جسد واحد قد اعتمدنا إلى روح واحد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2019)

*المسيح اقتنى البشرية مغروسة فيه ومتحدة به
عظة عن الميلاد للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
الله ظهر في الجسد، ليس فقط بفعله وعلى فترات متقطعة، كما كان في الأنبياء؛ ولكنه اقتنى البشرية مغروسًة فيه ومتحدة به, فقد جمع في نفسه البشرية كلها بواسطة جسده الذي كان مساويًا لأجسادنا ...فاعلم إذن السر: من أجل ذلك جاء الله في الجسد، لكي يقتل الموت المتخفِّي في أعماقنا. فقد ملك الموت حتى مجيء المسيح (رو14:15) ولكن لمَّا ظهرت نعمة الله المخلِّصة (اكو54:15) وأشرق شمس البر (ملا2:4) اُبتلع الموت إلى غلبة (1كو54:15) إذ لم يحتمل التواجد أمام الحياة الحقيقية. فيالعمق صلاح الله ومحبته للبشر! لماذا يتباحث الناس في كيفية مجيء الله بين البشر، بينما كان الأجدر بهم أن يسجدوا أمام صلاحه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2019)

*يا لعمق صلاح الله ومحبته للبشر
عظة عن الميلاد للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
من أجل هذا وُلد لكي تتطهر بالشركة معه, من أجل هذا نما قليلا قليلاً، لكي تتآلف معه فتصير من أهل بيته. فيالعمق صلاح الله ومحبته للبشر! بسبب فرط عطاياه صرنا لا نصدق إحساناته! بسبب عظمة محبته للبشر نحونا نحن العبيد صرنا نتمرد عليه! ما أشر وأردأ هذه القساوة! المجوس يسجدون له، والمسيحيون يتجادلون: كيف يصير الله في الجسد؟ وماهية هذا الجسد؟ وإن كان اقتنى لنفسه إنسانًا كاملا أو غير كامل....؟ لنصمت في كنيسة الله أمام الأمور الفائقة! ولنمجد حقائق إيماننا، ولا نفتش بالزيادة عما يجب توقيره في صمت! اشترك مع الذين استقبلوا الرب من السماء بالفرح! تأمل الرعاة الذين صاروا حكماء، والكهنة الذين تنبأوا، والنسوة اللائي ابتهجن، لمَّا قبلت مريم الخبر المفرح من جبرائيل، ولمَّا أحست أليصابات في أحشائها بيوحنا يرتكض. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أكتوبر 2019)

*لنعّيد لميلاد البشرية
عظة عن الميلاد للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​
لما رأى المجوس النجم فرحوا فرحًا عظيمًا جداً, لنقبل نحن أيضاً الآن مثل هذا الفرح العظيم في قلوبنا، لأن الملائكة قد بشروا الرعاَة بهذا الفرح عينه, لنسجد مع المجوس، ولنسبح مع الرعاة، ولننشد مع الملائكة: ”قد وُلد لنا اليوم مخلِّص, هو المسيح الرب“..., فلنعيد إذن لخلاص العالم!... بل لنعيد لميلاد البشرية! فقد نُقض اليوم الحكم الواقع على آدم: إنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود, بل سوف يسمع فيما بعد: ”لأن السماوي اتحد بك، فسوف تُرفع إلى السماء", ليبتهج قلبي بذلك ولينطلق فكري! ولكن لساني قاصر وكلامي عاجز عن التعبير عن مثل هذا الفرح العظيم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أكتوبر 2019)

*ميلاد المسيح وميلادنا الروحي
عظة 1:52-7 للقديس أنبا مقار​
في هذا اليوم ولد الرب الذي هو حياة وخلاص البشر... لقد كانت الطبيعة البشرية فيما قبل مائتة بالبعد عن الله وغير مثمرة، والنفس كانت عقيمة وعاقرة، وأما الآن فقد قبلت الزرع السماوي لتتمكن أن تثمر به ثمار الروح.... وأمّا هذا الزرع الإلهي فهو الكلمة الذي حلَّ في والدة الإله مريم، وهو يحل في كل النفوس المؤمنة، وهكذا تولد ميلادًا روحيا هو الخلاص... إنه جالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات، وهو بعينه يدبر الذين على الأرض، ويلازم جميع قديسيه ويسكن معهم...المجد لعظمته! المجد لمحبته للبشر! المجد لتدبيره الفائق نحو جنسنا! فلنطلب إذن ونؤمن أننا سنستقبله فينا، حتى إذا ما وجدناه ننعم بوجوده.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2019)

*بركات الميلاد
عظة 1:52-2 للقديس أنبا مقار​
في هذا اليوم وُلد الرب الذي هو حياة وخلاص البشر, اليوم تمت مصالحة اللاهوت مع الناسوت والناسوت مع اللاهوت، اليوم ارتكضت الخليقة كلها، اليوم صار للناس طريق نحو الله، وصار لله طريق نحو النفوس.... لقد كمل زمان القيود والحبس والظلام الذي حُكم به على آدم, فاليوم جاءه الفداء والحرية والمصالحة والشركة مع الروح والاتحاد بالله! اليوم رُفع العار من على جبينه، وُأعطيت له دالة لينظر بوجه مكشوف فيتحد بالروح, اليوم تستقبل العروس (البشرية) عريسها، اليوم تمَّ الاتحاد والشركة والمصالحة بين السمائيين والأرضيين، ذلك الاتحاد الذي هو بعينه الإله المتأنس! لقد لاق به أن يأتي لابسًا الجسد حتى يسترد الناس ويصالحهم مع أبيه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2019)

*كما حبلت به القديسة العذراء جسديًا هكذا نحمله في قلوبنا
عظة 28 من المجموعة الثالثة للقديس أنبا مقار​
هؤلاء هم الذين قبلوا الفرح الذي قبلته مريم: "أن الروح يحل عليك وقوة العليّ تظللك" (لو 1 : 35), فكما أن الحزن أدرك حواء ونسلها حتى الآن، هكذا الفرح أيضًا أدرك مريم ونسلها حتى الآن, فإنه مكتوب في الرسول: "امتحنوا أنفسكم إن كان المسيح فيكم، أم لستم تعرفون أن المسيح يسوع فيكم إن لم تكونوا مرفوضين" (2كو 5:13) وإشعياء يصرخ قائلا: "من خوفك يا رب حبلنا وتمخضنا وولدنا روح الخلاص" (26:8 حسب السبعينية) وأيضًا مكتوب في سفر الجامعة: "كمثل العظام في بطن الحبلى، هكذا طريق الروح" (جا 5:11 حسب السبعينية) فكما أن القديسة العذراء حبلت به بالجسد، هكذا أيضًا الذين قبلوا نعمة الروح القدس يحملونه في قلوبهم بحسب قول الرسول: "ليحلَّ المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم" ( أف 17:3) و"أيضًا "لنا هذا الكنز (المسيح) في أوان خزفية ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا" (2كو 7:4).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أكتوبر 2019)

*كما حلَّ في القديسة مريم جسديًا، هكذا يحلُّ فينا روحيًا
عظة 2:28 من المجموعة الثالثة للقديس أنبا مقار​
لتعلم العذراء الحكيمة أنه ينبغي أن تقتني المسيح في نفسها كما اقتنته مريم, فكما كان في أحشاء مريم هكذا يكون في قلبك، وحينئذ يمكنك أن ترتل بفهم قائلا: بخوفك يا رب حبلنا وتمخضنا وولدنا روح الخلاص (إش 18:26) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أكتوبر 2019)

*غاية تجسد ابن الله
عظة 9:4-10 للقديس أنبا مقار​
أريد أن أعبر عن شيء دقيق وعميق، على قدر ما أوتيت من قوة, فانصتوا بانتباه: إن الإله اللانهائي، غير اُلمقترب إليه، غير المخلوق، قد تجسد من قبل صلاحه اللانهائي الذي يفوق العقل, إنه صغر نفسه, لو جاز هذا التعبير, عن مجده غير المُقترب إليه، حتى يمكنه أن يتحد بخلائقه، حتى تستطيع أن تشترك في حياة اللاهوت!... الإله اللانهائي الذي يفوق العقل، بسبب صلاحه، صغر نفسه، وَلِبس أعضاء هذا الجسد وأحاطه بالمجد الفائق, لقد صار جسداً بسبب رأفته ومحبته للبشر، واتحد بالنفوس المقدسة المرضية له والأمينة، وتعهدها وصار معها روحاً واحداً كقول بولس (ظ،كو 17:6), لقد صار، إن جاز التعبير، كنفس للنفس، وكجوهٍر لجوهرها، حتى يمكن للنفس أن تحيا في اللاهوت، وتحس بحياة الخلود، وتصير شريكة في المجد الذي لا يفنى!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أكتوبر 2019)

*المسيحيون يُجربون من الخارج بينما من الداخل يكونون ممتلئين باللاهوتية
عظة للقديس الأنبا مقار​
كما أن الرب عندما لبس الجسد كان متفوقًا على كل رئاسة وكل سلطان، هكذا المسيحيون يلبسون الروح القدس فيكونون في اطمئنان, فإذا جاءهم القتال، يهاجمهم الشيطان من الخارج، لكنهم من الداخل يكونون ثابتين بقوة الرب، ولا يُبالون بالشيطان. فلما جرب الشيطان الرب أربعين يومًا في البرية، فبأي ضرر أصابه؟ لأنه كان يقترب من جسده فقط من الخارج، بينما من الداخل كان هو الله! هكذا المسيحيون أيضًا بينما يُجربون من الخارج، يكونون من الداخل ممتلئين باللاهوتية، ولا يُصيبهم ضرر ما, فإن وصل أحد إلى هذا المقدار، فقد بلغ إلى محبة المسيح الكاملة وإلى الامتلاء باللاهوتية. وأما الذي ليس هكذا، فهو لا يزال في حرب من الداخل؛ ففي ساعة يرتاح إلى الصلاة، وفي ساعة أخرى يكون في شدة وقتال.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أكتوبر 2019)

*الشركة مع المسيح في الأتعاب والتجارب
العظة 6:4 من المجموعة  الثالثة للقديس أنبا مقار​
في فقركم وتجردكم هذا لا ترخوا اشتياقكم، بل خذوا مثالاً وهدفاً لكم، الرب الذي سلك هكذا. فحينما يتأّلم جسدك وتتعب، تذكَّر جسد الرب كيف ضُرب من بيلاطس، وكيف كان يتعب في أسفاره. حينما تعتاز إلى بيت، تذكَّر أن رب الخليقة لما جاء إلى الأرض قال:» إن ابن الإنسان ليس له أين يسند ويريح رأسه« (لو58:9). وحينما تمشي، تذكَّر كيف كانت قدما الرب مُعفَّرتين بالتراب كل زمانه على الأرض ما عدا المرة الوحيدة التي جلس فيها على الأتان من أجل تكميل النبوة. وحينما تمتلئ عيناك بالدموع، اذكر أن الرب بكى على سقطتك وصلَّي إلى الآب بصراخ شديد ودموع كثيرة لكي تفلت أنت من الموت. وحينما يهينك الناس، اذكر اللطمات والبُصاق التي اقتبلها، واصبر في مذلتك. كذلك رقادك على الأرض ليس أصعب من إكليل الشوك الذي وضعوه على رأسه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أكتوبر 2019)

*الشركة مع المسيح في آلامه وفي مجده
المجموعة الثالثة من العظات، عظة 3:2 للقديس أنبا مقار​
الرب يناقش النفس ويريها مواضع المسامير قائلا: انظري علامات المسامير، انظري الجلدات، انظري البصاق، انظري الجروح، هذه كلها تألمت بها من أجلك...لأني بمحبتي للبشر جئت أطلبك وأحررك، لأني منذ البدء جبلتك على صورتي، وخلقتك لتكوني عروساً لي.... والرب يُظهر نفسه لها على هيئتين: على هيئة جروحه، وعلى هيئة نوره المجيد, والنفس ترى الآلام التي احتملها لأجلها، وترى المجد الفائق الذي لنوره الإلهي، فتتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها، من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح. وتتقدم في كلتا الهيئتين: في هيئة آلامه، وهيئة نوره المجيد، حتى تنسى بنوع ما طبيعتها الخاصة، إذ تكون ممسوكة بالله، وممتزجة ومتحدة بالإنسان السماوي وبالروح القدس، بل تصير هي نفسها روحاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أكتوبر 2019)

*الشركة في آلام الرب بالحب الإلهي
العظة الثالثة من المجموعة الثالثة للقديس أنبا مقار​
يجب على النفس أن تكن لعريسها المسيح المقترن بها شوقًا بمثل هذا المقدار وحبا مثل هذا، كزوجة حكيمة مُحبة لرجلها, تراه يُلقى مرارًا في السجن أو في القيود أو في عذاب آخر، فتظهر بسبب محبتها له وكأنها مقيدة معه ومشتركة في آلامه؛ بل ومتوجعة ومُعذبة في أحشائها أكثر منه. فكما كانت القديسة مريم الواقفة بقرب الرب المصلوب تبكي بدموع غزيرة بسبب لوعة الحب، فتظهر وكأنها مصلوبة معه؛ هكذا أيضًا النفس التي أحبت الرب وقبلت نار عشقه وسعت بالحق لأن تتحد بعريسها المسيح، ينبغي أن تكون شريكة في آلامه، وأن تحفظ دائمًا أمام عينيها جروحه التي جُرح بها من أجلها، وتذكر في كل حين كل ما تألَّم به لأجلها. ذاك الذي هو غير مستهدف للألم، وكيف تعذب لأجلها ذاك المترفِّع عن كل عذاب، وكيف أنه وهو في صورة الله أخذ صورة عبد. وهكذا تكون متألِّمة معه ومربوطة به في كل شيء، لأنها بهذا تتمجد أيضًا معه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أكتوبر 2019)

*إن الله نفسه اتضع من أجلك, أفلا تتضع أنت من أجل نفسك؟
عظة 25:26-26 للقديس أنبا مقار​
إن الرب نفسه الذي هو الطريق والإله، قد جاء ليس من أجل نفسه, بل من أجلك أنت، لكي يعطيك نفسه مثالاً في كل عمل صالح؛ فانظر إلى أي اتضاع بلغ لما «أخذ شكل العبد» (فى7:2), وهو الإله ابن الله، والملك ابن الملك... لكن لا تحتقر جلاله الإلهي حينما تراه في الظاهر متضعاً كشبهنا، لأنه من أجلنا صار هكذا, وليس من أجل نفسه... فما أعظم اتضاعه حينما بصقوا في وجهه، ووضعوا عليه إكليل الشوك ولطموه... فإن كان الله قد نزل إلى مثل هذه الإهانات والآلام والاتضاع، فأنت ذو الطبيعة الطينية, بل والمائتة، مهما وضعت ذاتك، فلن تجاري أبدًا (اتضاع) سيدك, إن الله نفسه اتضع من أجلك، أفلا تتضع أنت من أجل نفسك؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أكتوبر 2019)

*غاية مجيء الرب هو أن يمنحنا روحه القدوس
العظة 5:30-6 للقديس أنبا مقار​
كما أن حياة الجسد في العالم هي النفس، كذلك حياة النفس في العالم الأبدي السماوي هي روح الله... لذلك يجب على من يطلب الإيمان والاقتراب إلى الرب، أن يلتمس نوال الروح الإلهي منذ الآن، لأنه هو حياة النفس, ولهذه الغاية أكمل الرب مجيئه ليمنح النفس روحه القدوس منذ الآن، حياًة لها... فإن كان أحد لا يطلب منذ الآن وينال نور الروح الإلهي، حياًة لنفسه، فإنه عند خروجه من الجسد يُطرح على اليسار في مواضع الظلمة، ولا يدخل ملكوت السموات... وأما النفس التي تسلك في نار الروح القدس وفي النور الإلهي، فإنها لا تُصاب بضرر من الأرواح الشريرة؛ بل إذا ما اقترب أحدهم منها، فإنه يحترق من النار السماوية التي للروح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أكتوبر 2019)

*جئت لأُلقي نارًا على الأرض
عظة 9:25-10 للقديس أنبا مقار​
«جئت لأُلقي نارًا على الأرض, وكنت أود أن تضطرم منذ الآن», أنها شعلة الروح القدس التي تضرم القلوب. إنها النار الإلهية غير المادية التي اعتادت أن تضيء النفوس، وتمحصها كالذهب عديم الغش في الأتون؛ وتحرق الشرور التي فيها، كما يحترق الشوك والقش، لأن «إلهنا نار آكلة» (عب 29:12)....هذه هي النار العاملة في الرسل حتى تكلَّموا بألسنة نارية، وهي النار التي أضاءت حول بولس عندما أتاه الصوت، فأنارت عقله بينما أظلمت بصره المادي.... هذه هي النار التي ظهرت لموسى في العليقة، وهي النار التي رفعت إيليا من الأرض بشبه مركبة نارية... هذه هي النار التي ألهبت قلب كليوبا ورفيقه، لما كان المخلِّص يتحدث معهما بعد قيامته. كما أن الملائكة والأرواح الخادمة يشتركون أيضًا في لهيب هذه النار بحسب المكتوب: «الصانع ملائكته أرواحًا، وخدامه لهيب نار» (عب 7:1) لذلك فهي نار كاسحة للشياطين ومستأصلة للخطية. إنها قوة للقيامة وقدرة لعدم الموت، واستنارة لنفوس القديسين. فلنصلِّ إذن، لكي تدركنا نحن أيضًا هذه النار.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أكتوبر 2019)

*الروح القدس نفسه يصلِّي من داخلنا
عظة 8:19-9 للقديس أنبا مقار​
فلنغصب نفوسنا ونلزمها بالتواضع، حتى وإن كان قلبنا لا يهوى ذلك، ونلزمها بالوداعة والمحبة، طالبين ومتوسلين إلى الله بإيمان ورجاء ومحبة، بدون انقطاع، منتظرين هذا وواضعين إياه كهدف لنا: أن يرسل روحه إلى قلوبنا، حتى نصلِّي ونسجد لله بالروح والحق. حينئذ الروح نفسه سيصلِّي من داخلنا، والروح نفسه سيعلِّمنا الصلاة الحقيقية التي لا نقدر عليها الآن مهما غصبنا نفوسنا، ويُعلِّمنا التواضع الحقيقي الذي لا نستطيعه الآن ولا بالتغصب، ويعطينا أحشاء رأفات ولطفًا، ويعلِّمنا أن نحفظ بالحق جميع وصايا الرب بدون تعب ولا تغصب، بل على قدر ما يعرف الروح أن يملأنا من ثماره، وهكذا يقدم نفوسنا للمسيح كعروس حسنة، نقية وبلا لوم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أكتوبر 2019)

*كنز الروح السماوي
عظة 2:18-3 للقديس أنبا مقار
​
إن الذي وجد كنز الروح القدس السماوي وامتلكه في داخله، فإنه يكمل بواسطته وبلا عيب وبنقاوة كل بر الوصايا وكل عمل الفضائل بسهولة وبدون تغصب. فلنتوسل إذن نحن أيضًا إلى الله ونطلب بشدة، ونتضرع إليه لكي ينعم علينا بكنز روحه، وهكذا نتمكَّن من أن نسلك بلا عيب ونقاوة في جميع وصاياه، ونكمل كل بر الروح إلى التمام وبنقاوة بواسطة الكنز السماوي, الذي هو المسيح... وهكذا يجب على كل واحد أن يجتهد في التوسل للرب، لكي يؤهله أن يجد وينال كنز الروح السماوي حتى يستطيع أن يكمل بلا تعب ويسٍر جميع وصايا الرب بلا عيب ونقاوة، تلك التي كان فيما قبل عاجزًا عن تكميلها، ولا حتى بتغصب، لأنه كيف يستطيع وهو فقير وعريان من شركة الروح أن يقتني تلك الخيرات الروحية بدون الكنز والغنى الروحي؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أكتوبر 2019)

*المسيح يلدنا من طبيعته الخاصة
عظة 2:30 للقديس أنبا مقار​
وأخيرًا جاء (المسيح) بنفسه، واحتمل الموت مستهينًا بخزي الصليب، وكل تعبه هذا وجهاده قد صار لكي يلد من نفسه، أي من طبيعته الخاصة، أولادًا من الروح. وقد سُر أن يجعلهم يولدون من فوق، أي من لاهوته الخاص. وكما أن أولئك الآباء (الأرضيين) يحزنون إن لم يلدوا أولادًا؛ هكذا الرب أيضًا الذي أحب جنس البشر لكونهم صورته الخاصة، شاء أن يلدهم من زرع لاهوته الخاص. فإن كان البعض لا يريدون أن يأتوا إلى هذا الميلاد، وأن يولدوا من رحم روح الإُلوهية، فإن المسيح يحزن عليهم حزنًا  جماً، لأنه تألَّم لأجلهم وصبر على الألم لكي يخلِّصهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أكتوبر 2019)

*الرب يُعطي الذي يحبه عطية من ذات كيانه
عظة 16:12 للقديس أنبا مقار​
لقد تركت مريم كل شيء وجلست عند قدمي الرب، وصارت تبارك الله طول النهار. أترى مقدار عكوفها على محبته؟.... اسمع: إن كان أحد يحب يسوع ويكون منتبهاً له جيداً، وليس فقط منتبهاً له بل وثابتًا في محبته، حينئذ يفكِّر الله أن يعطي شيًئا لتلك النفس مقابل محبتها له.... فمريم التي أحبت الرب وجلست عند قدميه لم يُجالسها فقط، بل أعطاها أيضاً قوة سرية من ذات كيانه، لأن الكلام عينه الذي كان يقوله الله لمريم في الهدوء كان روحاً وكان قوة. وبدخول هذا الكلام إلى قلبها كان يصير نفساً لنفسها، وروحاً لروحها, وكان قلبها يمتلئ بالقوة الإلهية.... لذلك قال الرب وهو عالم بما أعطاها: «مريم اختارت النصيب الصالح» (لو42:10), ولكن فيما بعد، ما فعلته مرثا في الخدمة باشتياق، أهلها هي أيضاً لتلك الموهبة، فنالت هي أيضًا القوة الإلهية في نفسها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أكتوبر 2019)

*اشتهاء العريس السماوي
عظة 4:10 للقديس أنبا مقار​
إن النفس التي تحب الله والمسيح بالحق ولو عملت ربوات من أعمال البر، تحسب نفسها كأنها لم تعمل شيئاً بسبب اشتياقها للرب بدون شبع. حتى وإن أرهقت جسدها في الأصوام والأسهار، تعتبر ذاï؛—ï»¬ا كأنها لم تبدأ بعد الجهاد من أجل الفضيلة... لكنها طول النهار تجوع وتعطش بالإيمان والمحبة في الصلاة المتواترة للحصول على أسرار النعمة وعلى كل فضيلة بلا شبع، وتكون مجروحة بمحبة الروح السماوي، وتضرم باستمرار داخلها الاشتياق المشتعل بالنعمة نحو العريس السماوي، وتشتهي أن تؤهل بالكمال للدخول معه في شركة سرية لا يُنطق بها، في تقديس الروح، وأن ينكشف الغطاء عن وجه نفسها، فتنظر إلى العريس السماوي وجهاً لوجه في نوره الروحاني غير المنطوق به. وتمتزج به بكل يقين، متشبهة بموته باشتياق كثير، ومنتظرة كل حين أن تموت من أجل المسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2019)

*أجسادنا ستتجلَّى مع جسد المسيح
العظة 38:15 للقديس أنبا مقار​
كما أن جسد الرب تمجد لما صعد إلى الجبل وتجلَّى بالمجد الإلهي وبالنور اللانهائي، هكذا أيضًا ستتمجد أجساد القديسين وتُضيء كالبرق. فكما أن مجد المسيح الكائن داخله قد امتد إلى جسده أيضًا وجعله يضيء، هكذا أيضًا سيحدث بالمثل للقديسين, فأن قوة المسيح الكائنة داخلهم ستمتد في ذلك اليوم إلى الخارج أيضًا وتفيض على أجسادهم, فإنهم منذ الآن ينالون شركة في أذهانهم من جوهره وطبيعته، فإنه مكتوب: «إن المقدس والمقدسين جميعهم من واحد» (عب11:2),  وأيضًا: «أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني» (يو22:17), فكما أن مصابيح كثيرة توقد جميعًا من نار واحدة، هكذا أيضًا بالضرورة لابد أن أجساد القديسين, التي هي أعضاء المسيح, تصير على حال المسيح نفسه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2019)

*الصوم سلاح صاغه الله
الميمر الرابع 15 للقديس مار إسحق السرياني​
إن الصوم هو الوصية التي وُضعت على طبيعتنا في البداءة لتحفظها من تذوق الطعام (المنهي عنه)، ومن هنا سقط رئيس جبلتنا. لذلك فمن هذه النقطة التي كانت فيها السقطة الأولى يبدأ المجاهدون حينما يقبلون بمخافة الله على حفظ شرائعه، ومن هنا أيضًا بدأ المخلِّص نفسه لما أظهر نفسه للعالم في الأردن، فبعد معموديته أخرجه الروح إلى البرية، وصام أربعين يومًا وأربعين ليلة. وبالمثل جميع الذين يخرجون وراءه ليتبعوه يضعون بدء جهادهم على هذا الأساس, فإنه (الصوم) سلاح صاغه الله. فمن ذا الذي يهمله ولا يكون مُلامًا؟ وإن كان واضع الناموس قد صام، فمن من حافظي الناموس لا يحتاج إلى الصوم؟... ومتى رأى الشيطان هذا السلاح على أحد من الناس، يرتعب للوقت هذا العدو الطاغي، ويتذكَّر في الحال كسرته في البرية أمام المخلِّص، وتنحل قوته، ويحترق بمجرد رؤية هذا السلاح اُلمعطى لنا من قائدنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 أكتوبر 2019)

*فرح الاستشهاد
الميمر الرابع من الجزء الثالث للقديس مار إسحق السرياني​
يُقال عن كثير من الشهداء إنهم في اليوم الذي كانوا يتوقَّعون فيه قبول إكليل الاستشهاد، سواء عرفوا ذلك بإعلان أو أخبرهم بذلك أحد أصدقائهم, كانوا في تلك الليلة لا يذوقون شيئًا، بل كانوا يقفون ساهرين في الصلاة من المساء إلى الصباح، يمجدون الله بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، منتظرين تلك الساعة بفرح وتهليل؛ وكمثل أُناس مستعدين للعرس، كانوا ينتظرون أن يلاقوا السيف وهم صائمون. ونحن أيضًا الآن المدعوين للاستشهاد غير المنظور ولقبول أكاليل القداسة، لنسهر ولا ندع أي عضو أو جزء من جسدنا تظهر عليه سمة الإنكار أمام أعدائنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 أكتوبر 2019)

*المحبة طعام الملكوت
ميمر ظ¤ظ¦ للقديس مار إسحق السرياني​
الذي وجد المحبة يقتات بالمسيح في كل يوم وفي كل ساعة، ويصير غير مائت. فالرب يقول: «من يأكل من الخبز الذي أنا عطيه لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد» (يو58:6), فطوبى لمن يأكل خبز المحبة الذي هو الرب يسوع, فإنَّ الذي يأكل المحبة، يأكل المسيح الإله الكائن فوق الكل, ويشهد عن ذلك يوحنا قائلاً: «الله محبة» (1يو8:4). الذي يعيش في المحبة ينال الحياة التي من الله، ويتنسم في هذا العالم نسيم القيامة، هذا الذي يتلذذ به الأبرار في القيامة العتيدة. فالمحبة هي الملكوت الذي وعد الرب رسله سريا أن يأكلوه في الملكوت. فماذا كان يعني بقوله: «تأكلون وتشربون على مائدتي في ملكوتي» سوى المحبة؟ المحبة كفيلة بأن تقيت الإنسان عوض كل طعام وشراب، إنها هي الخمر التي التى تفرح قلب الإنسان, فطوبى لمن يشرب من هذه الخمر.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2019)

*الاستشهاد اليومي بسكب الإيمان عوض الدم حباً في الرب
المتفرقات 4:4 للعلامة اكليمندس الإسكندري​
إن الشهيد بسبب حبه للرب يفارق الحياة بكل سرور... ولذلك نحن ندعو الاستشهاد «كمالاً» ليس لأن الإنسان يصل به إلى تكميل حياته مثل الباقين، بل لأنه به يُظهر كمال فعل المحبة.... ثم إن كان الاعتراف من أجل الله يُعتبر شهادة، فإن كل نفس تسلك بالنقاوة وبمعرفة الله وتحفظ وصاياه فإنها تكون شاهدة بسيرï؛—ï»¬ا وبكلامها، حتى أنها مهما كانت الطريقة التي تفارق بها جسدها فهي تسكب إيمانها عوض الدم طوال حياï؛—ï»¬ا, وحتى إلى وقت خروجها. ولذلك قال الرب في الإنجيل : «إن كل من ترك أبًا أو أما أو إخوة... من أجل الإنجيل ومن أجل اسمي» يكون مغبوطًا؛ وهو بذلك لا يشير إلى الاستشهاد العادي, بل إلى الاستشهاد بحسب المعرفة، بالسلوك حسب منهج الإنجيل من أجل محبة الرب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2019)

*الصلاة انطلاق إلى العالم الآخر
ستروماتا 7:7 للعلامة اكليمندس الإسكندري​
إن الصلاة, بتعبير أقوى, الحديث مع الله، فحتى إن كنا نهمس بدون تحريك شفاهنا, أو نصلِّي بصمت، فإننا من الداخل نصرخ نحوه, لأن الله يستمع دائمًا إلى كل حديث داخلي. حينئذ نرفع رؤوسنا ونمد أيدينا نحو السماء؛ بل ونقف على أطراف أرجلنا، صارخين بأقصى ما تبلغ إليه الصلاة، منقادين باشتياق الروح نحو الجوهر العقلي الأسمى، وكأننا نحاول باتصالنا باللوغوس أن ننفصل بالجسد عن الأرض، ونجعل نفوسنا تنطلق وكأن لها أجنحة بشهوة الخيرات الفائقة، فنقتحم الأقداس متجاهلين قيود الجسد. فإننا نعلم أن الكامل في المعرفة يتجاوز بإرادته العالم كله، تمامًا كما عبر اليهود قديمًا من مصر، وبذلك يظهر بوضوح أنه صار أقرب ما يمكن من الله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2019)

*حاجتنا إلى المسيح
المرّبي 9:1 للعلامة اكليمندس الإسكندري​
نحن المرضى نحتاج إلى الشافي والمخلِّص، نحن الضالين نحتاج إلى المرشد، نحن العميان نحتاج إلى من يضيء عيوننا، نحن العطاش نحتاج إلى ينبوع الماء الحي، نحن الأموات نحتاج إلى من هو الحياة... فالبشرية كلها تحتاج إلى يسوع... فلنا مثل هذا المربي الصالح الذى يقول بحق: «لم آت لأُخدم بل لأَخدم» ويتعهد بأن يبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين... فما أعظم هذا العاطي الذي يُعطينا أفضل ما عنده، أي نفسه, وما أعظم المنفعة التي يسبغها علينا كمُحب للبشر، حتى آثر أن يجعل نفسه أخًا للبشر بدلاً من أن يكون لهم سيدًا، بل وتمادى في إحسانه حتى مات من أجلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أكتوبر 2019)

*افرحوا أمام وجه الرب لأنه يأتي
عظة لعيد البشارة للقديس غريغوريوس العجائبي​
اليوم تتهلَّل صفوف الملائكة بالتسابيح، ونور حضرة المسيح يُضيء على المؤمنين, اليوم قد جاء الربيع المُبهج، الذي هو المسيح، شمس البر، وقد أضاء حولنا بنوره البهي، وأنار أذهان المؤمنين. اليوم آدم يُخَلق من جديد، ويطفر مع الملائكة منطلقًا إلى السماء. اليوم اكتست جميع أرجاء المسكونة بالفرح، لأن الروح القدس قد حلَّ على البشر, اليوم تٌضيء النعمة الإلهية ورجاء الخيرات غير المنظورة بالعجائب التي تفوق العقل، وتكشف لنا بوضوح السر المخفي منذ الدهر... اليوم يتم قول داود القائل: لتفرح السماوات وتبتهج الأرض, لتفرح البقاع وكل شجر الغاب،  أمام وجه الرب، لأنه يأتي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أكتوبر 2019)

*افرحوا أمام وجه الرب لأنه يأتي
عظة لعيد البشارة للقديس غريغوريوس العجائبي​
اليوم تتهلَّل صفوف الملائكة بالتسابيح، ونور حضرة المسيح يُضيء على المؤمنين, اليوم قد جاء الربيع المُبهج، الذي هو المسيح، شمس البر، وقد أضاء حولنا بنوره البهي، وأنار أذهان المؤمنين. اليوم آدم يُخَلق من جديد، ويطفر مع الملائكة منطلقًا إلى السماء. اليوم اكتست جميع أرجاء المسكونة بالفرح، لأن الروح القدس قد حلَّ على البشر, اليوم تٌضيء النعمة الإلهية ورجاء الخيرات غير المنظورة بالعجائب التي تفوق العقل، وتكشف لنا بوضوح السر المخفي منذ الدهر... اليوم يتم قول داود القائل: لتفرح السماوات وتبتهج الأرض, لتفرح البقاع وكل شجر الغاب،  أمام وجه الرب، لأنه يأتي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أكتوبر 2019)

*غاية السر الأعظم أن نصير واحداً في المسيح
عظة 23:7 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
ما هذا السر الجديد الذي يخصني؟ إني صغير وعظيم، حقير وساٍم، مائت وغير مائت، أرضي وسماوي، الأُولى مع العالم السفلي، والأُخرى مع الله. الأولى مع الجسد، والأخرى مع الروح. ينبغي أن أُدَفن مع المسيح وأقوم معه،  أن أرث معه وأصير ابنًا لله، بل وأصير متحدًا بالله نفسه ( حرفياً: أن أصير ابناً لله, بل والله نفسه), هذه هي غاية السر الأعظم من نحونا. هذا هو ما يريده لنا الإله الذي تأنس وافتقر من أجلنا، لكي يقيم الجسد ويفتدي الصورة، ويجدد خلقة الإنسان، لكي نصير نحن جميعًا واحدًا في المسيح (غل28:3) الذي قد صار بالتمام "الكل في الكل" فينا جميعًا بكل كيانه، حتى لا يكون فينا فيما بعد ذكر ولا أٌنثى, بربرى, سكيثى, عبد, حر, التي كلها صفات الجسد بل لا نعود فيما بعد نحمل في ذواتنا إلا الشكل الإلهي، الذي به وله قد خُلقنا، بل وتشكَّلنا وتطبعنا، لدرجة أننا لا نعود فيما بعد نُعرف إلا بهذا الشكل وحده.
*


----------



## mary naeem (20 أكتوبر 2019)

موضوع رائع ومهم​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 أكتوبر 2019)

لنعيد ليس بالخليقة الأولى, بل بتجديد الخليقة
عظة 38 عن الميلاد للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
وأنا أيضًا أُعلن قوة هذا اليوم, يوم الميلاد, لأن فيه غير الجسدي يتجسّد، والكلمة يتجسّم، غير المنظور يصير منظورًا، وغير المحسوس يصير ملموسًا، غير الزمني يبتدئ, ابن الله يصير ابنًا للإنسان، يسوع المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد... هذا هو احتفالنا الذي نحتفل به اليوم: مجيء الله إلى البشر ليتسنى لنا أن نأتي نحن إليه؛ أو بالتدقيق، أن نعود إليه, فإننا بخلع الإنسان العتيق نلبس الجديد؛ وكما أننا متنا في آدم، هكذا في المسيح سنحيا، إذ نوَلد معه ونصلب معه وندفن معه ونقوم معه ثانية... هكذا نُعيد، ليس بطريقة عالمية، بل بما يفوق العالم، ليس بالخليقة الأولى، بل بتجديد الخليقة... ما أكثر الأعياد، ولكن غايتها جميعاً واحدة: هي كمالي، وإعادة خلقتي من جديد، إلى آدم الأصيل, وقِّر الميلاد الذي به انفككت من قيود ميلادك الأول. كرم بيت لحم هذه الصغرى، التي أرجعتك إلى الفردوس, واسجد أمام المذود لأنك أنت غير العاقل نلت منه اللوغوس طعاماً.


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 أكتوبر 2019)

*الاتحاد الإعجازي
عظة 9:45 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
يا له من اتحاد من نوع جديد, يا له من التحام إعجازي, الكائن بذاته يشترك في الصيرورة, قد صار جسدًا، غير المخلوق يجعل نفسه مخلوقًا، غير المحوى يصير محويًا، وذلك بتوسط نفس عاقلة تتوسط بين لاهوته وكثافة الجسد. الذي يغني الجميع يجعل نفسه مفتقرًا، فقد افتقر بأخذ جسدي لكي أغتني أنا بلاهوته. الذي هو الملء قد أفرغ نفسه، أفرغ نفسه من مجده إلى حين لكي يجعلني أنا شريكًا في ملئه. فما أغنى صلاحه، وما أعظم هذا السر الذي صنعه لأجلي! كنت شريكًا في صورته، ولم أحافظ على الصورة، والآن قد اشترك في جسدي، ليجدد فيَّ هذه الصورة، بل ويجعل جسدي أيضًا خالدًا. فقد أعطاني شركة معه أعجب جدًا من الشركة الأولى: ففي القديم أشركني فيما هو أفضل مني, أي صورته ومثاله, وأما الآن فقد اشترك هو في أردأ ما فيَّ, ليخلِّصني منه، وهذا العمل الأخير يظهر صلاحه الإلهي بطريقة أسمى جدًا من العمل الأول لدى ذوي الفهم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أكتوبر 2019)

*إنه افتقر بأخذ جسدي لكي أغتني أنا بلاهوته
عظة 38 عن الظهور الإلهى للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
لقد وُلد بكل ما للإنسان, ما خلا الخطية، وُلد من عذراء طهرها الروح القدس جسدًا وروحًا، خرج منها إلهاً مع الجسد الذي اقتناه، واحداً من اثنين مختلَفين، جسد وروح، حيث ان أحدهما كان يؤلِّه, والآخر يتألَّه. يا له من اقتران من نوع جديد! يا له من اتصال مدهش عجيب! فهوذا الكائن بذاته يصير جسداً, وغير المخلوق يأخذ صفة المخلوق، وغير المحوى يدخل إلى حدود الزمان والمكان، ومُعطي الغنى يجعل نفسه فقيراً, إنه أفتقر بأخذ جسدي، لكي أغتني أنا بلاهوته. هوذا المملوء نعمة وحقاً يخلي نفسه, أي يفرغ ذاته, إنه يفرغ ذاته من مجده الخاص إلى حين، حتى أشترك أنا في امتلائه, فما أعظم غنى صلاحه, وما أعظم هذا السر الحادث من أجلي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أكتوبر 2019)

*لقد صار مُجرباً لكي ننتصر نحن في التجارب
العظة الأولي: 5 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
فْلنصر مثل المسيح, لأن المسيح أيضاً صار مثلنا؛ لنصر آلهًة من أجله، لأنه هو أيضًا من أجلنا صار إنسانًا. لقد أخذ منا الأردأ لكي يعطينا الأفضل، لقد افتقر لكي نغتني نحن بفقره, لقد أخذ شكل العبد لكي نستعيد نحن الحرية، لقد نزل لكي نرتفع نحن، لقد صار مُجرباً لكي ننتصر نحن في التجارب، أُهين لكي يمجدنا، مات لكي يخلِّصنا، صعد لكي يجذبنا إليه, نحن المنطرحين في سقطة الخطية. ليت كل واحد يقدم له كل شيئاً، ويصير مثمراً في كل شيء، للذي بذل نفسه فدية عنا من أجل مصالحتنا! لكن ليس أحد يقدم شيئاً مثل من يقدم نفسه وله دراية بسر المسيح، فيصير من أجله كل ما صار هو من أجلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2019)

*فلنصرْ مثل المسيح لأن المسيح أيضًا صار مثلنا
العظة الأولي عن القيامة للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
بالأمس صُلبت مع المسيح، واليوم أنا أتمجد معه. بالأمس مت معه، واليوم أستعيد الحياة معه. بالأمس دُفنت معه، واليوم أقوم معه. فلنقدم قرابيننا للذي مات وقام من أجلنا, لعلكم تظنون أني أقصد بذلك أن اقدم ذهباً أو فضة أو أقمشة أو حجارة ثمينة لامعة أو أية مواد هيولية زائلة وترابية, بل لنقدم له ذواتنا، لأن هذا أكرم شيء لدى الله وأقرب شيء إليه, فْلنصر مثل المسيح, لأن المسيح أيضًا صار مثلنا, لنصر آلهًة من أجله، لأنه هو أيضًا من أجلنا صار إنساناً, لقد أخذ منا الأردأ لكي يُعطينا الأفضل, لقد افتقر لكي نغتني نحن بفقره, لقد أخذ شكل العبد لكي نستعيد نحن الحرية, نزل لكي نرتفع نحن، صار مجٌربًا لكي ننتصر نحن, أُهين لكي يمجدنا، مات لكي يخلِّصنا، صعد لكي يجذبنا إليه نحن المنطرحين في سقطة الخطية, ليت كل أحد يقدم له كل شيء، ويصير مثمراً في كل شيء، للذي بذل نفسه فديًة عنا من أجل مُصالحتنا, لكن ليس أحد يقدم شيئًا مثل من يقدم نفسه وله دراية بسر المسيح، فيصير من أجله كل ما صار هو من أجلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2019)

*لنصعد على الصليب بشجاعة
عظة فى عيد الفصح 2:45و23 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
أنه فصح الرب, في هذه المناسبة ليقدم كل واحد ثمراً صالحًا، قرباناً لائقاً بالعيد، سواء كان صغيراً أو كبيراً، من الأشياء الروحية المحبوبة عند الله، كل أحد على قدر طاقته... لنذبح لله ذبيحة التسبيح على المذبح السماوي مع الخوارس العلوية.... بل إني أقول ما هو أعظم من ذلك: لنذبح لله ذواتنا, أو بالحري لنقدم نفوسنا ذبائح كل يوم وفي كل مناسبة, لنقبل كل شيء من أجل خاطر اللوغوس، لنتمثَّل بآلامه بواسطة آلامنا، ولنكرم دمه بواسطة دمائنا، ولنصعد على الصليب بشجاعة؛ فإن المسامير حلوة ولو أنها مؤلمة للغاية، لأن الألم مع المسيح ومن أجل المسيح أفضل من الحياة الهنية مع الآخرين.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 أكتوبر 2019)

*مات وأحيانا
عظة 20:29 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
إنه يبكي, ولكنه يكفكف دموع الآخرين، إنه بِيع وبأبخس ثمن، بثلاثين من الفضة فقط, ولكنه اشترى العالم كله وبأغلى ثمن, بدم نفسه, كحمل سيق إلى الذبح ولكنه هو راعى إسرائيل, بل والمسكونة كلها, أنه كخروف صامت ولكنه هو الكلمة ذاته, أنه مسحوق ... ومجروح, إلا إنه يشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف, ولكنه لقد رُفع على الخشبة وسُمر عليها، ولكنه يُقومنا بشجرة الحياة, سقوه خلاًّ وأطعموه المر وهو الذي حول الماء خمرًا طيبًا, الذي أبطل طعم المرارة, الذى هو حلاوة وكله مشتهيات, لقد أسلم نفسه ولكن له سلطان أن يأخذها أيضاً, لقد مات ولكنه أحيا الآخرين وأبطل الموت بالموت, لقد قُبِر ولكنه قام, لقد نزل إلى الجحيم، ولكنه رفع النفوس التي فيه وصعد بها إلى السماء.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 أكتوبر 2019)

*الروح القدس يجدد خلقتنا
عظة عن يوم الخمسين 14:41 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
«ترسل روحك فتخَلق وتجدد وجه الأرض» (مز30:104), فالروح هو الذي يخلقنا في الميلاد الجديد الروحي (يو5:3). هذا الروح إن وجد صيادين يصطادهم للمسيح، ويجعلهم يصطادون العالم كله في شباك الكلمة, اذكر بطرس وأندرياس وابني الرعد الذين صاروا يجاهرون بالروحيات مثل الرعد. وإن وجد عشارين يربحهم ليصيروا تلاميذ، بل ويجعلهم يتاجرون في ربح نفوس الناس، فهوذا متى الذي كان بالأمس عشارًا يصير اليوم إنجيليًا, وإن وجد أُناسًا يضطهدون الآخرين بغيرة شديدة فإنه يحول غيرï؛—ï»¬م ويجعلهم مثل بولس بدل شاول، ويعطيهم غيرة على التقوى بقدر ما كانت لهم غيرة في الشر... هذا الروح بعينه هو الذي دفعني اليوم أن أكلِّمكم بمجاهرة، وإن كان ذلك لا يعود بالخطر علي فشكرًا لله، وإن عاد علي بالخطر فله الشكر أيضًا؛ في الحالة الأولى لأنه جنب مبغضينا من الوقوع في الخطية، وفي الحالة الثانية لأنه قدسنا بنوال مكافأة خدمتنا للإنجيل، بأن نصير مُكملين بالدم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2019)

*حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين
عظة عن يوم الخمسين 11:41-12 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي
​إن الروح القدس لم يحل هنا كمجرد قوة كما كان فيما سبق، وإنما يمكن أن يُقال إنه بجوهره صار يشاركنا ويعايشنا. فقد كان لائقًا بعد أن عاش الابن في وسطنا جسدياً، أن يظهر لنا الروح أيضاً في هيئة جسمية.... وقد جاء في هيئة ألسنة بسبب اتصاله بالكلمة، وهذه الألسنة كانت نارية بسبب قدرته على التطهير... أو بسبب جوهره الناري، لأن إلهنا نار آكلة, تأكل التواني, والألسنة كانت «منقسمة» بسبب تنوع المواهب، وكانت «جالسة (مستقرة) على كل واحد» إشارة إلى أن الروح يملك ويستريح في قديسيه, وقد حدث ذلك في «علية» إشارة إلى أن العتيدين أن يقبلوه يجب عليهم أن يرتفعوا ويتساموا عن الأرضيات، وهكذا يسوع أيضاً في علية قد منح شركة أسراره للذين تكملوا بالخيرات الفائقة
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2019)

*مفاعيل الروح القدس الإلهية
عظة عن الروح القدس 28:31-29 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي
​من الروح القدس قد نلنا الميلاد الجديد (يو5:3), وبالميلاد الجديد نلنا الخليقة الجديدة، وبالخليقة الجديدة نلنا معرفة فائقة لسمو الذي خلقنا من جديد... الروح القدس هو الروح الخالق (مز30:104), بل هو الذي يجدد الخلقة بالمعمودية وبالقيامة. هو الروح الذي يعرف كل شيء (1كو10:2)، وهو الذي يعلِّمنا كل شيء (يو26:14) هو الذي يهب حيث يشاء (يو8:3), وهو الذي يرشدنا إلى جميع الحق (يو13:16), هو «روح الإعلان» (أف17:1) وهو الذي ينير (أف18:1), ويُحيي (يو63:6), بل وهو بذاته النور والحياة. هو الذي يجعلنا هياكل لله (1كو16:3), بل ويؤلِّهنا أيضًا. هو الذي يسبق ويؤهل للمعمودية (أع17:11), وهو الذي من بعد المعمودية نطلبه بإلحاح (لو13:11), هو الذي يصنع كل هذه كإله، والذي ينقسم كألسنة من نار (أع3:2), ويوزع المواهب (1كو11:12)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أكتوبر 2019)

*لنحفظ وحدانية الروح لأن هذا هو الأهم
عظة 12:4 & 24:2 للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​
إن كان المسيح بدلا من أن يبقى في كرامته الإلهية الخاصة، أخلى نفسه آخذًا صورة عبد, وليس ذلك فقط، بل واحتمل الصليب أيضًا مستهينًا بالخزي, لكي يُبطل الخطية بآلامه، ويُميت الموت بموته, فكيف ونحن تلاميذ المسيح الذي أخلى نفسه من أجلنا آخذًا صورة عبد، وجمعنا إليه نحن الغرباء عن الخيرات السماوية، كيف لا نسعى لأن نتآلف مع بعضنا البعض، بل ونعانق بعضنا بعضاً، لنحفظ وحدانية الروح برباط السلام, أليس هذا هو السر المُخَفى في الناموس والأنبياء, بل وأهم شيء فيهما؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أكتوبر 2019)

*لا نعرف المسيح بعد حسب الجسد
فى البتولية 2:2 للقديس غريغوريوس النيسي​
إن ما تمَّ جسديًا في مريم الطاهرة حتى تجلَّى كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا في المسيح بواسطة بتوليتها، هذا أيضًا يتم في كل نفس تحفظ البتولية الروحية بحسب اللوغوس, غير أن الرب لا يجعل حضوره بعد جسديًا، لأننا، كما يقول بولس: "لا نعرف المسيح بعد حسب الجسد" ولكنه يسكن فينا روحيًا، بل ويحضر أباه أيضًا معه كما يقول الإنجيل
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 أكتوبر 2019)

*الصليب سر انجماع الخليقة كلها
العظة التعليمية الكبري للقديس غريغوريوس النيسي​
بخصوص الصليب ... هذا هو ما وصل إلينا من التقليد ... وهذا هو ما نتعلَّمه من شكل الصليب: فهو منقسم إلى أربعة أفرع، وكأنها انبثاقات أربعة من المركز الذي فيه ترتبط معاً، لأن الذي تمدد عليه في زمن تدبير موته هو الذي يربط جميع الأشياء في نفسه ويجعلها تتوافق معاً, فهو يجمع طبائع الكائنات المتخالفة، يجمعها بواسطة نفسه إلى وحدة الحس والتواُفق, لأن جميع الكائنات إذا اعتبرها الفكر فهو يجدها إما كائنات علوية أو سفلية أو موجودة في الجانبين... وحيث إن كل الخليقة تتطلَّع إليه وتوجد حوله, وبواسطته تصير متحدة بنفسها, العلويين مع السفليين، والذين في الجانبين مع بعضهما البعض... لذلك ينطلق العظيم بولس ويكشف الأسرار لشعب أفسس، ويبث فيهم قوًة بواسطة تعليمه، ليعرفوا ما هو العمق والعلو والطول والعرض, وهو بذلك يعبر عن فروع الصليب بأسمائها الخاصة .. هذا هو السر الذي تعلَّمناه بخصوص الصليب.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أكتوبر 2019)

*جسد المسيح الذي يفوق الموت يحولنا إلى طبعه الخاص
العظة التعليمية الكبرى للقديس غريغوريوس النيسي​
كما أن الذين تناولوا سماً بمكيدة أعدائهم يبطلون مفعوله المهلك بواسطة عقار آخر، هكذا نحن الذين أكلنا ما انحلَّت به طبيعتنا، نحتاج بالضرورة أن نتناول ما يجمع من جديد هذه الطبيعة المنحلة، بحيث أن هذا الترياق الحال فينا يبطل بقدرته الشافية الخاصة تلك الأضرار التي أصابت الجسد من ذلك السم. وماذا يكون هذا الترياق؟ ليس إلا ذلك الجسد الذي استعلن أقوى من الموت وصار لنا بدءًا للحياة. فكما أن خميرة صغيرة, بحسب قول الرسول, تجعل العجين كله مشابهاً لها، هكذا أيضاً هذا الجسد الذي جعله الله غير مائت، حينما يحل داخل جسدنا فإنه يحوله وينقله كله إلى ذاته. فكما أن العقار المهلك إذا امتزج بالترياق الشافي فإن مزيج الاثنين يكون كله غير ضار، هكذا أيضاً الجسد غير المائت حينما يحل في الذي يتناوله فإنه يحوله بكامله إلى طبعه الخاص. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أكتوبر 2019)

*المحبة أهم ما يجعلنا على صورة الله ومثاله
في خلقة الإنسان للقديس غريغوريوس النيسي​
كما أن الرسامين ينقلون المعالم البشرية إلى اللوحات الفنية بواسطة ألوان معينة، فيضعون على الرسم صبغات خاصة متوافقة تجعل جمال الأصل ينتقل بكل دقة إلى الصورة؛ هكذا افهم معي أن خالقنا أيضًا قد زين صورتنا بخلع فضائله عليها، وكأنها ألوان بهية حتى تنال جماله الخاص، فيُظهر فينا أصل كيانه الخاص... الله محبة وينبوع المحبة، لأن يوحنا العظيم يقول: «الله محبة» و«المحبة هي من الله» لذلك فالذي جبل طبيعتنا قد جعل هذه تكون أيضًا سمتنا الأساسية، إذا يقول: «بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي، إن أحببتم بعضكم بعضًا», لذلك إن كانت هذه غائبة، فإن طابع الصورة برمته يكون مشوهًا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أكتوبر 2019)

*الامتلاء المتزايد إلى كل ملء الله 
للقديس غريغوريوس النيسي​
لأجل هذا أُخرجت الطبيعة العاقلة إلى الوجود, لكي لا يبقى غنى الخيرات الإلهية بدون منفذ. ولكن حكمة الله المدبرة لكل شيء قد هيأت مثل هذه الآنية ذات الإرادة الحرة، أي النفوس البشرية، لكي توجد كائنات تستقبل الخيرات الإلهية، وتنمو على الدوام بازدياد الفيض المنسكب فيها. وهذا هو العجب في مشاركة الخيرات الإلهية, إنها تجعل الذي تحل فيه يزداد اتساعاً وقدرًة على الاستيعاب، ثم من قدرته واتساعه تتخذ فرصة لتزيد العطاء اُلمُعطى له، حتى أنه ينمو باستمرار ولا يكفّ أبدًا من النمو. وبينما يفيض ينبوع الخيرات بلا توقُّف، فإن طبيعة الشخص الذي ينالها تحول كل هذا الفيض إلى ازدياد سعتها الخاصة، فتصير أكثر قدرة على اجتذاب الخيرات الإلهية، وأكثر اتساعاً لاستقبالها. وكل من الأمرين ينمو بنمو الآخر, فالقدرة على الاستيعاب تجد في وفرة الخيرات ما يدفعها إلى النمو أكثر؛ وكذلك النعمة المعطاة تجد في نمو الذين ينالونها فرصة لتزيد انسكابها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 نوفمبر 2019)

*الروح القدس هو المجد الذي أعطانا المسيح إياه
فى شرح «حينئذ الابن نفسه سيخضع...» (1كو28:15) للقديس غريغوريوس النيسي​
يقول الرب في الإنجيل موجهًا الكلام للآب: «ليكون الجميع واحدًا، كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضًا واحدًا فينا» ..... «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني» (يو21:17-22). وأعتقد أن ما يقصده بهذا المجد هو الروح القدس الذي أعطاه لتلاميذه بالنفخ في وجوههم، لأنه لم يكن ممكنًا لهؤلاء المتفرقين بعضهم عن بعض أن يصيروا واحداً إلاَّ بتوافقهم بوحدانية الروح القدس.... فالروح هو المجد، كما يقول أيضًا للآب: «مجدني بالمجد الذي كان لي منذ البدء عندك قبل كون العالم» هذا المجد هو الروح القدس، لأنه لم يكن شيء منذ الأزل سوى الآب والابن والروح القدس. ولذلك يقول بنفس المعنى: «المجد الذى اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم» لكي بواسطته يصيروا واحداً معي، وبواسطتي يصيروا واحداً معك.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 نوفمبر 2019)

*الطفل الإله
عظة عن مجيء الرب للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​
اليوم جاء الله من تيمان (حب 3 : 3) إلى صهيون, اليوم جاء إلى هيكله العريس السماوي, يا بنات أورشليم اخرجن للقائه، أضئن مصابيحكن بفرح بالنور الحقيقي، زين ملابس نفوسكن تكريمًا للعريس المسيح... كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب ولتسجد له الأرض كلها وليرنم له كل لسان، وليسبح الجميع ويمجدوا الطفل الإله. الطفل الصغير وهو قديم الأيام, الطفل الرضيع وهو خالق العالمين, فإني أرى طفلا ولكني أميز فيه إلهي, أرى طفلا رضيعًا وهو الذي يعول العالم كله, طفلا باكيًا وهو المانح العالم الفرح والحياة, طفلا مقمطًا وهو الذي يفكُّني من رباطات الخطية.... هذا الطفل قد أبطل الموت وأخزى الشيطان، وحلَّ اللعنة وأباد الحزن ومنح الخليقة القيامة, هذا الطفل قد خلَّص آدم وأعاد خلقة حواء
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 نوفمبر 2019)

*معمودية المسيح ومعموديتنا
العظة الثالثة عن الأسرار للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​
لمَّا اعتمدتم للمسيح ولبستم المسيح صرتم مشابهين صورة ابن الله (رو29:8) لأن الله إذ سبق وعيننا للتبني، جعلنا مشابهين صورة جسد مجد المسيح (في21:3) وصرتم شركاء المسيح (عب 3:14) ولذلك دُعيتم بحق "مسحاء", فإن الله يقول عنكم: لا تمسوا مسحائي (مز 15:104), لقد صرتم مسحاء لأنكم قبلتم رسم الروح القدس، وكل شيء قد تم فيكم على صورة ما حدث للمسيح لأنكم صرتم صورة للمسيح....أما هو فلما اغتسل في نهر الأردن، ووهب المياه رائحَة لاهوته، صعد منها وظهر الروح القدس حالاًّ عليه بجوهره، إذ أن المثيل يستريح على المثيل. وأنتم أيضًا بشبه ذلك لما صعدتم من جرن الماء المقدس قد نلتم مسحة, هي صورة لتلك التي مُسِح بها المسيح، وهذا هو الروح القدس.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 نوفمبر 2019)

*انكسار الشيطان
عظة للموعوظين 15:12 للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​
إن الشيطان استخدم الجسد أداة ضدنا, والقديس بولس إذ عرف ذلك قال: ولكنني أرى ناموسًا آخر في أعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني ... إلى آخر القول (رو 23:7) وهكذا، فإنه بالأسلحة التي حارب بها الشيطان ضدنا، بهذه عينها نحن خَلصنا, والرب أخذ منا شبهنا، حتى نخَلص بمن اتحد بالناسوت, لقد اتخذ منا شبهنا حتى يعطي نعمة أكبر لمن تعوزه النعمة؛ لكي تصير الطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة  شريكًة لله, لأنه حيث كثرت الخطية، ازدادت النعمة جدًا (رو 20:5) كان لا بد أن يتألَّم الرب من أجلنا، ولكن لو كان الشيطان قد اكتشفه، لما تجرأ على الاقتراب منه:" لأنهم لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد" (1كو 8:2) لذلك، فإن جسده صار طُعمًا للموت، حتى يأمل التنين أن يبتلعه، فيتقيأ كل الذين سبق أن ابتلعهم: "لأن الموت اُبتَلع متجبرا" وأيضاً: "يمسح الله كل دمعة من على كل وجه" (إش 8:25 سبعينية).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 نوفمبر 2019)

*لم يذبح أحدا آخر، لكنه بذل نفسه فدية
عظة للموعوظين 2:13 للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​
لا تعجبوا من القول بأن العالم أجمع قد اُفتدي! لأن الذي مات عن العالم لم يكن مجرد إنسان، بل هو ابن الله الوحيد. لقد استطاعت خطية إنسان واحد، وهو آدم، أن تُدخل الموت إلى العالم. فإن كان بسقطة إنسان واحد قد ملك الموت على العالم، فكيف لا تملك الحياة بالأحرى ببر إنسان واحد (رو17:5)؟ وإن كانا حينذاك قد طُردا من الفردوس بسبب شجرة أكلا منها، أليس من الأسهل أن يدخل المؤمنون الآن الفردوس بسبب شجرة يسوع؟ وإن كان الإنسان الأول، المجبول من التراب، أتى بالموت الشامل، فالذي خلقه من التراب ألا يأتي بالحياة الأبدية، إذ أنه هو نفسه الحياة, وإن كان فينحاس بغيرته على قتل فاعلي الإثم قد أوقف غضب الله, فيسوع الذي لم يذبح إنساناً آخر «بل بذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين» (1تى6:2) أفلا يصرف غضب الله عن الإنسان؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 نوفمبر 2019)

*وحدة الروح القدس وتنوُّع مواهبه
عظة 12:16 للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​
لماذا يدعو الرب نعمة الروح القدس ماءً؟ (يو 14:4), ذلك لأن قوام كل شيء يكون بالماء، ولأن الماء ينشئ الخضرة ويُحيي الكائنات الحية، ولأن ماء المطر ينزل من السماء، ولأن الماء ينزل واحدًا في شكله ولكنه يتنوع في مفعوله، فإن ينبوعًا واحدًا يسقي الفردوس كله, ونفس المطر بعينه ينزل على العالم كله، فيصير أبيض في السوسنة, وأحمر في الوردة، وأرجوانيًا في الزنبقة والبنفسج، ويتنوع ويتشكَّل بصور متعددة، فهو في النخلة غير ما يكون في الكرمة، وهو يصير في الكل كل شيء، مع بقائه واحدًا في طبعه دون أن يختلف بعضه عن بعضه. فإن المطر لا يُغير ذاته وينزل بصوٍر مختلفة عن بعضها، ولكنه يتكيف مع طبيعة الكائنات التي تقبله، فيصير لكل واحدة منها بما يناسب تكوينها. وهكذا الروح القدس أيضًا وهو واحد بطبعه وغير منقسم، لكنه يُقّسم النعمة على كل واحد كما يشاء.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2019)

*الآلام تقربنا إلى الله
الرسالة إلى روما 4-5 للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
أتوسل إليكم أن لا تقدموا لي شفقة في غير حينها، دعوني أصير مأكلاً للوحوش, حتى بواسطتها أصل إلى الله. أنا حنطة الله، دعوني أُطحن بأضراس الوحوش حتى أصير خبزًا نقيًا للمسيح... حينئذ أكون تلميذًا حقيقيًا ليسوع المسيح... تضرعوا إلى المسيح من أجلي كي ما أصير بوسيلة هذه الوحوش ذبيحة لله... أنا أعلم ما هو خير لي، الآن أبدأ أن أكون تلميذًا. ليت لا يوجد شيء من الأمور المنظورة أو من غير المنظورة يمنعني من أن أصل إلى يسوع المسيح. لتأت علي النار والصليب وزمرة من الوحوش، البتر والتمزيق وتحطيم العظام وتقطيع الأعضاء، سحق الجسد كله وأشر تعاذيب الشيطان في سبيل فقط أن أصل إلى يسوع المسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2019)

*وحدة يسوع والآب هي المثال الأعلى للوحدة الكنسية
الرسالة إلى كنيسة مغنيسيا 1 & ظ§ للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
إني أمتدح الكنائس، وُأصلِّي لتكون لها وحدة في جسد وروح يسوع المسيح، الذي هو حياتنا الدائمة، وحدة الإيمان والحب التي تفوق كلَّ شيء، بل وأفضل من ذلك بصفة مطلقة: وحدة يسوع والآب... فكما أن الرب لم يفعل شيئًا، لا بنفسه ولا برسله، في معزل عن الآب المتحد به؛ هكذا أنتم أيضًا لا تفعلوا شيئًا في معزل عن الأسقف والقسوس، ولا تحاولوا أن تستحسنوا ما يتراءى لكل واحد منكم، بل افعلوا كلَّ شيء معًا, صلاة واحدة، دعاء واحد، فكر واحد، رجاء واحد في المحبة وفي الفرح الذي بلا لوم. فإنَّ هذا هو يسوع المسيح الذي ليس شيء أفضل منه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 نوفمبر 2019)

*التوافق الروحي يجعلنا في شركة مع الله
الرسالة إلى كنيسة أفسس 4 للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
وهكذا بسبب توافق مشاعركم وتآلف محبتكم، يُمتدح يسوع المسيح. وتكونون بجميع أفرادكم خورسًا واحدًا، وأنتم متآلفون معًا في اتفاق الرأي، فتحصلون على نغمة الله في الوحدانية، وتقدمون التسبيح بصوت واحد بيسوع المسيح، لله الآب، حتى إنه يسمعكم ويعترف بكم, بسبب الصلاح الذي تعملونه, أنكم حقًا أعضاء ابنه. إذن فمن النافع لكم أن تكونوا في وحدانية بلا لوم، حتى تكونوا أيضًا على الدوام في شركة مع الله.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 نوفمبر 2019)

*وحدتنا في المسيح تُبطل كل قوات الشيطان
الرسالة إلى كنيسة أفسس 13 و 15 للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
احرصوا على أن تجتمعوا بأكثر مواظبة لتقديم الإفخارستيا لله ولتمجيده، لأنكم حينما تجتمعون بمواظبة تنحل قوات الشيطان ويبطل الهلاك الذي يدبره لنا بتوافقكم في الإيمان. لا شيء أفضل من السلام الذي يُبطل كل المحاربات، سواء كانت أرضية أم سمائية... لنفعل إذن كل شيء باعتبار أنه ساكن فينا حتى نصير هياكل له، ويكون هو فينا إلهًا لنا، وهذا هو الحادث فعلاً، وسيظهر لنا هذا الأمر علنًا, ولذلك فلنحبه كما يليق به.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 نوفمبر 2019)

*الكنيسة الروحية المخلوقة قبل الشمس والقمر
الرسالة الثانية المنسوبة لكليمندس الروماني: 14​
إذن يا إخوتي إن كنا نصنع مشيئة الله أبينا، فإننا نكون من الكنيسة الأولى، أي من الكنيسة الروحية المخلوقة قبل الشمس والقمر. أما إن كنا لا نصنع مشيئة الرب، فنكون من تلك التي قال عنها الكتاب: «قد صار بيتي مغارة لصوص» ليتنا إذن نختار أن نكون من كنيسة الحياة حتى نخلص, فإني لا أظنكم تجهلون أن الكنيسة الحية هي جسد المسيح.... فالأسفار المقدسة والرسل يقولون بوضوح إن الكنيسة ليست من الزمان الحاضر، ولكنها من فوق، لأنها روحية, كما أن يسوعنا أيضاً روحيٌّ؛ ولكنه  أُظهر في الأيام الأخيرة لكي يُخلِّصنا. والكنيسة أيضًا التي هي روحية قد أُظهرت في جسد المسيح... لذلك يقول: أيها الإخوة تمسكوا بهذا الجسد (الكنيسة) لكي تنالوا الروح ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينطق أو يعُبر عما أعده الله لمختاريه (1كو 9:2)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 نوفمبر 2019)

*هل يمكن أن ينقسم أعضاء الجسد الواحد؟
رسالة كليمندس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس ظ¤ظ¦ و ظ¤ظ¨ ​
لماذا تكون بينكم مشاحنات واضطرابات وانشقاقات وانقسامات, بل ومحاربات؟ أليس لنا إله واحد ومسيح واحد وروح نعمة واحد منسكب علينا جميعًا, ودعوة واحدة في المسيح؟ فلماذ نقّسم ونمزق أعضاء المسيح، ونُعادي ذات  جسدنا؟ بل ونصل إلى هذه الدرجة من الهذيان حتى نتناسى أننا أعضاء بعضنا للبعض؟...فلنعرض عن ذلك بسرعة، ونخر أمام ربنا ونبكي، متوسلين إليه ليكون رحيمًا نحونا، ويُصالحنا ويُرجعنا إلى سيرتنا المقدسة الطاهرة الأولى للحب الأخوي
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح يقويني من الداخل
الرسالة إلى أهل سميرنا 4 إلى أهل أفسس للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
الذي يكون قريبًا من السيف، يكون قريبًا من الله؛ والذي يكون مُحاطًا بالوحوش، يكون مُحاطًا بالله، بشرط أن يكون ذلك باسم يسوع المسيح. إني أحتمل كل شيء لأصير شريكًا لآلامه، وهو نفسه يقويني من الداخل، هو الذي صار إنسانًا كاملاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح يقويني من الداخل
الرسالة إلى أهل سميرنا 15 إلى أهل أفسس للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
لنصنع إذن، كل شيء على اعتبار أنه داخلنا، ساكناً فينا، حتى نصير هياكل له، ويكون هو فينا إلهًا لنا، وهو كذلك بالفعل. وهكذا يُظهر نفسه أمام وجوهنا، الأمر الذي بسببه يليق جدًا بنا أن نحبه. 

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 نوفمبر 2019)

*إيماننا ومحبتنا للمسيح
رسالى إلى أفسس للقديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي​
فقط لنكن موجودين في المسيح يسوع (في3:9) لننال منه الحياة الحقيقية، وخارجاً عنه لا تدعوا شيئاً يجذب اهتمامكم.... لا يخفى عليكم شيء من هذه الأمور، ما دام لكم من نحو المسيح الإيمان والمحبة بدرجة كاملة، اللذان هما بدء الحياة ومنتهاها. فالبدء هو الإيمان والمنتهى هي المحبة، وباتحادهما معاً يكون الله حاضراً، وبقية الأمور الخاصة بالحياة الفاضلة تتبع ذلك. ليس أحد وهو يشهد للإيمان، يُخطئ، وليس أحد وهو يقتني المحبة يبغض... فلنفعل إذن كل شيء على اعتبار أنه ساكن فينا، حتى نكون نحن هياكل له، وهو يكون فينا إَلهاً لنا، وهو هكذا بالفعل، وسيظهر لنا، ولذلك ينبغي أن نحبه كما يحق... في الكتاب الثاني الذي أنا مزمع أن أكتبه لكم سأشرح لكم بأكثر إسهاب التدبير الذي بدأت أكلِّمكم به، الخاص بالإنسان الجديد, يسوع المسيح, (ويتلخص) في الإيمان به والمحبة المقدمة له. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 نوفمبر 2019)

*لا تفضلوا شيئًا مما في العالم على محبة المسيح 
للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس​
والرب أعطى أنطونيوس نعمة في الكلام، حتى أنه عزى كثيرين من الحزانى، ووحد بين المتخالفين. وكان يناشد الجميع بأن لا يفضلوا شيئًا مما في العالم على محبة المسيح. بل كان يحثهم وينصحهم بأن يتفكَّروا في الخيرات العتيدة ويذكروا محبة الله للبشرية التي أظهرها نحونا، إذ لم يشفق على ابنه, بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين» (رو32:8) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 نوفمبر 2019)

*حلاوة حب الله أحلى من الشهد
للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس​ ولكل الرهبان الآتين إليه، كان يقول باستمرار هذه الوصية: «آمنوا بالرب وأحبوه» واعلموا، يا أولادي الأحباء، أن كل الوصايا ليست ثقيلة ولا مُتعبة؛ بل هى نور حقيقي وسرور أبدي لكل من أكمل الطاعة. لإن كان الإنسان يحب الله بكل القلب وبكل الفكر وبكل النية وبكل القوة، فإنه يقتني خوف الله. والخوف يولِّد البكاء، والبكاء يولِّد القوة، وبكمال هذه في النفس تُثمر في كل الأشياء... فالآن يا أحبائي بالرب، اقتنوا لكم هذه القوة، لكي تخاف منكم الشياطين، وتخف عليكم الأتعاب التي تمارسونها، وتحلو لكم الإلهيات؛ لأن حلاوة حب الله أحلى من الشهد.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 نوفمبر 2019)

*الروح الناري
الرسالة الثامنة للأنبا أنطونيوس​
ارفعوا أفكاركم إلى السماء في الليل والنهار، واطلبوا من كل قلوبكم هذا الروح الناري، وهو يُعطى لكم؛ وانظروا لئلا تأتي على قلوبكم أفكار شك قائلة: من يستطيع أن يقبل ذلك؟ لا تدعوا هذه الأفكار تتسلَّط عليكم، بل اطلبوا باستقامة وأنتم تقبلونه. وأنا أيضًا أبوكم أطلب من أجلكم لكي تقبلوه....لأن هذا الروح يسكن في ذوي القلوب المستقيمة، وأنا أشهد لكم أنكم باستقامة قلب تطلبون الله. ومتى قبلتموه فهو يكشف لكم أسرار السماء، لأنه يعلن لكم أموراً كثيرة لا أستطيع أن أكتبها على ورق. وحينئذ لا تخافون من أي أمر مخيف، بل يسودكم فرح سماوي، وهكذا تكونون وأنتم ما زلتم في الجسد كمن انتقل إلى الملكوت. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 نوفمبر 2019)

*استعادة الحرارة الروحية
الرسالة3:2 للأنبا أنطونيوس​
إن تركتكم الحرارة الإلهية وفارقتكم بعد أن قبلتموها، فاطلبوها من جديد وهي تأتي إليكم. لأن الحرارة التي بحسب الله هي هكذا مثل النار، فهي تحول البرودة إلى قوï؛—ï»¬ا الخاصة. فإذا ما رأيتم قلوبكم في ساعة ما قد ثقلت، أقيموا نفوسكم أمامكم، وحاكموها في ذهنكم بحسب أفكار التقوى؛ وهكذا لا بد أنها تسخن من جديد وتشتعل في الله, فإن داود النبي أيضًا لما رأى قلبه قد ثقل، قال هكذاك «سكبت نفسي علي» (مز4:42), وأيضاً: «تذكرت الايام الاولي ولهجت فى جميع اعمالك» (مز5:143), وبقية القول, وهكذا جعل قلبه يسخن من جديد، ونال حلاوة الروح كلِّي القداسة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 نوفمبر 2019)

*الحياة في المسيح القائم هي وحدها الحياة الحقيقية
الرسالة إلى تراليا: 19 للقديس إغناطيوس​
تصاموا عن أي أحد يكلِّمكم عن شيء آخر غير يسوع المسيح... الذي قام حقًّا من بين الأموات إذ أقامه الآب، الذي سيقيمنا نحن أيضًا على مثاله نحن المؤمنين به في يسوع المسيح الذي بدونه ليست لنا الحياة الحقيقية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 نوفمبر 2019)

*الرسالة إلى أفسسظ،ظ،
تأمل للقديس إغناطيوس​
فلنكن فقط موجودين في المسيح يسوع للحياة الحقيقية، وخارجًا عنه لا تدعوا شيئًا يجذب انتباهكم.
*


----------



## Obadiah (15 نوفمبر 2019)

من كتاب ( تجسد الكلمة ) للبطريرك العشرون أثناسيوس الرسولي 












والعظمة والسجود للكلمة الأزلي الذي أشرق جسدياً علي عالمنا ..آمين


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2019)

*المحبة أهم من كل شيء
الرسالة 10:1 إلى يوساب القس للقديس إيسيذوروس الفرمي​
لا يوجد شيء أهم من المحبة عند الله. فمن أجل المحبة تأنس، ومن أجلها أطاع حتى الموت, ولنفس هذا السبب أيضًا لما بدأ يدعو تلاميذه وجه الدعوة أولاً إلى أخوين. وكان المخلِّص ذو الحكمة الفائقة يقصد بذلك أن يبين منذ البداية أنه يريد أن يكون جميع تلاميذه مرتبطين بعضهم ببعض مثل الإخوة. ولذلك نحن نعتبر أنه لا يوجد أي شيء يمكن تفضيله على المحبة، فالمحبة هي التي تجمع الكل معًا وتحفظ الكل في توافق جزيل النفع.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2019)

*كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها
ضد المسيح: 61 للقديس هيبوليتس​
إن التنين يضطهد الكنيسة.... والكنيسة ليس لها في مقابل ذلك سوى "جناحي النسر العظيم" (رؤ 14:12), أعني إيماننا بيسوع المسيح الذي فرد يديه المقدستين على الخشبة، وكأنه بذلك بسط جناحيه الواحد عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار، داعيًا إليه جميع المؤمنين به، ومظلِّلا عليهم كالدجاجة على فراخها, لذلك يقول أيضًا بواسطة ملاخي: "ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تُشرق شمس البر، والشفاء في أجنحتها (مل 2:4)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 نوفمبر 2019)

*الأتحاد الخاص بيسوع
القديس إغناطيوس الإنطاكي - الرسالة إلى ماجنيسيا​
إني أصلي حتى يكون بينهم إتحاد قائم على أساس جسد وروح يسوع المسيح، الذي هو حياتنا الأبدية, إتحاد بالإيمان والحب لا يفوقه ولا يعترضه أي شيء آخر، إتحاد خاص بيسوع والآب ......
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح وهب اللاهوت بالحقيقة للبشر
القديس إيرينيئوس - ضد الهراطقة1:5​
كان يستحيل علينا أن نعرف أمور الله لولا أن المعلم والسيد الذي هو كلمة الله صار إنساناً. إذ أن أي كائن, مهما كان, لا يقدر أن يعلن لنا أمور الله إلا كلمته الخصوصية. لأن أي شخص يقدر أن يعرف فكر الله؟ أو من صار له مشيراً؟ (رو34:11), هكذا كان لا يمكن أن نتعلم بأية وسيلة أخرى سوى أن نرى المعلم ونسمع صوته الالهي بآذاننا, حتى إذا استطعنا أن نقتدي بأعماله وننفذ وصاياه تصبح لنا شركة معه، ثم نزداد نمواً في هذه الشركة من الله الكلي الكمال ... ثم بواسطلة الفداء الذي أكمله لنا بدمه، مسلماً ذاته فدية عوض الذين وقعوا في الأسر بواسطة العدو... فاستردهم لخاصته ... معطياً نفسه لنفوسنا وجسده لأجسادنا, وساكباً روح الله الآب علينا لتكميل الإتحاد والشركة بين الله والإنسان, واهباً اللاهوت بالحقيقة للبشرية بواسطة هذا الروح, ومن ناحية أخرى يُجري بنفسه للبشرية به أرتباطاً والتحاماً مع الله بواسطة تجسده، واهباً لنا الخلود المزمع أن يمنحه لنا بالحق والى الأبد عند مجيئه, بتكميل شركة اتحادنا مح الله الآب ....... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح آله الإنسان بالعلم السمائي
القديس كليمندس السكندرى​
المجد لك أيها النور الحقيتي الذي أشرق فينا, نحن المدفونين في الظلمة المحبوسين في ظل الموت. لقد أشرق لنا النور من السماء، أنقى من الشمس، وأطيب من الحياة التي على الأرض، لأنه هو الحياة الأبدية وكل من يشترك فيه يحيا، هذا هو معنى الخليقة الجديدة... بذلك النور الذي حول غروبنا إلى شروق، الذي بالصليب رفع الموت إلى حياة، وأنقذ الإنسان من الهلاك, وأصعده إلى السموات ... واهباً لنا ميراثاً إلهياً مع الآب, مؤلهاً الإنسان بالعلم السمائي, جاعلاً نواميسه في أذهاننا مكتوبة في قلوبنا ... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2019)

*لقد تأنس ابن الله لكي نتأله نحن
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - تجسد الكلمة 54​
لقد تأنس ابن الله لكي نتأله نحن، واسُتعلن في جسد إنسان منظور كي نقبل نحن صورة الآب غير المنظور، واحتمل ظلم ووقاحة الإنسان لكي نحتمل نحن ميراث الخلود..... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 نوفمبر 2019)

*حينما نشترك في المسيح «الكلمة» نشترك في الآب
القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى - الرسائل الفصحية 51​
حينما نشترك في المسيح «الكلمة» نشترك في الآب، لأن «الكلمة» هو كلمة الآب. فلو كان المسيح هو في الآب بالمشاركة وليس من الآب بالجوهر لما استطاع أن يؤلهنا إذ يكون هو نفسه مؤلهاً وحسب. فإذا كان الذي يملكه المسيح هو بسبب المشاركة, مع الآب, لاستحال عليه أن يعطيه للآخرين, لأن الذي له لا يكون حينئذ يملكه، بل يكون ملكاً للذي وهبه......
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 نوفمبر 2019)

*لا يمكن للانسان أن يتأله إذا لم يكن الكلمة الذي صار جسداً هو بالحقيقة من جوهر الآب
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى (العظة الثانية: 70)​
كان لا يمكن للإنسان أن يتأله إذا كان إتحاده بالمسيح مجرد إتحاد مخلوق بمخلوق، أو إذا لم يكن المسيح هو من جوهر الله بالحق, ما كان ممكناً للمسيح أن يُحضر الإنسان أمام الأب وفي حضرته لو لم يكن هو كلمة الله بالطبيعة والحق ... هكذا لا يمكن للانسان أن يتأله إذا لم يكن الكلمة الذي صار جسداً هو بالحقيقة من جوهر الآب وأنه كلمة الآب الخاصة. لذلك أصبح المسيح قادراً أن يكمل  إتحاداً من هذا النوع بحيث يوحد طبيعة الإنسان بطبيعته الالهية التي هي طبيعة الآب، وهكذا أصبح خلاص الإنسان وتألهه مؤكداً.......
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح إله صار إنساناً وذلك لكي يؤلهنا
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - العظة الأولى:22​
 المسيح لم يكن إنساناً ثم صار إلهاً, ولكنه إله صار إنساناً وذلك لكي يؤلهنا ...، لذلك فكل الذين دعاهم الله أبناء فهؤلاء اختارهم وألههم بواسطة «الكلمة» الابن بالجوهر..... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 نوفمبر 2019)

*لأن اعمال المسيح الكلمة قد حدث بواسطة الجسد, لذا قد صار ممكنا للإنسان أن يتأله
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - العظة الثالثة:33.​
من الذي لا يتعجب ويكرم هذا؟ ... فلولا أن أعمالاً إلهية للمسيح الكلمة قد حدثت بالفعل بواسطة الجسد ما كان ممكناً للانسان أن يتأله. كذلك وبنفس المعنى، فلولا أن خواص الطبيعة البشرية الضعيفة (كالموت مثلاً) قد أُسندت «للكلمة» ما كان ممكناً للانسان أن يتخلص منها......
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 نوفمبر 2019)

*نحن نتأله «بالكلمة» حينما نتحد بجسده
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - العظة الثالثة:34​
وكما أن الرب قد صار إنساناً (تأنس) عندما لبس جسداً، هكذا نحن نتأله «بالكلمة» حينما نتحد بجسده وحيئذ نرث الحياة الأبدية معه....... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 نوفمبر 2019)

*لقد صار إنساناً لكي يؤلهنا في نفسه
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - رسالة إلى أدلفوس:4​
لقد صار إنساناً لكي يؤلهنا في نفسه، وهو حُبل به ووُلد من امرأة عذراء حتى ينسب لنفسه جنسنا الخاطىء، لكي نصير نحن جنساً مقدساً «شركاء في الطبيعة الإلهية» كما كتب بطرس الرسول.... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 نوفمبر 2019)

*نحن نتأله لأننا نأخذ جسد المسيح الكلمة بذاته
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - الرسالة 71 إلى مكسيموس2​
نحن لا نتأله إن كنا نشترك في جسد إنسان عادي، ولكننا نتأله لأننا نأخذ جسد المسيح الكلمة بذاته..... ‏
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح أزال, بصلبه, حكم الموت
القديس أثناسيوس - تجسد الكلمة 1 : 5​
أن الكلمة سر أن يُولد ميلاداً إنسانياً، لكي يُعيد خلق الإنسان من جديد في ذاته, صائراً صورة ومثال التجديد, لكي تشترك فيه صنعة يديه التي فسدت بالشر والفساد والموت, فأزال من على الأرض حكم الخطية، وعلى خشبة الصليب أزال اللعنة، وفي القبر أفتدى الفاسد، وفي الجحيم أباد الموت. وهكذا افتقد كل مكان وكل حالة، لكي يُؤسس خلاص الإنسان كله، ويعلن بذلك صورة جديدة لطبيعتنا.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح دعانا للأشترك فى صورته الكاملة لكى نتشبه به
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولي 5​
ما هي الحاجة التي تدعو الله الكلمة بأن يولد من امرأة، وأن ينمو خالق كل الدهور في القامة وأن يُحسب عمره بالسنوات، أو أن يختبر الصليب والقبر والجحيم؟ أننا نحن البشر الذين خضعنا لكل هذا، ولكنه أجتاز كل ذلك لأنه يطلب أن يخلصنا، فأعطانا الحياة في صورته التي هي ممثلة لصورتنا، ودعانا للاشتراك في صورته الكاملة لكي نتشبه به. ولكن كيف يمكن أن نشترك ونتشبه بالكامل اذا لم يكن الكامل كائنا قبل كل الدهور، أي الكمال الذي لا يعرف الخطية والذي دعانا الرسول إلى الاشتراك فيه قائلا: «اخلعوا الإنسان العتيق، وألبسوا الجديد المخلوق حسب الله في القداسة وبر الحق» (كو9:3 – أف24:4).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 نوفمبر 2019)

*المسيح أكمل تجديدنا
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولى 7​
لقد أكمل (المسيح) تجديدنا الذي لا يمكن مقارنته بشيء, ولا حتى بالطبيعة التي سقطت في آدم الأول, من أجل ذلك عاش (المسيح) بجسد مثل جسدنا على الأرض، وأعلن أن جسده غير قابل للخطية, ومع أن الجسد الذي أخذه آدم كان في حالة عدم الخطية في حالة خلقه الأول، لكنه صار بالسقوط قابلاً للخطية، فسقط في الفساد والموت. هذا الجسد أقامه (المسيح) إلى حالة وطبيعة عدم الخطية, لكي يعلن لنا أن الخالق ليس هو سبب الخطية، ويثبت الطبيعة الإنسانية ويجعلها حسب النموذج الأصلي والأول الذي خُلقت عليه. ولذلك تجسد وعاش (المسيح) في عدم الخطية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح قبل أن يتخذ جسداً بشرياً دون أن يتغير لاهوته إلى الشكل الإنسانى
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولى 7​
أن الله «خلق الإنسان خالداً, وخلقه على صورة أزليته، ولكن بحسد الشيطان، دخل الموت إلى العالم», هذا الجسد الذي ملك عليه الموت للفساد، لم يحتقره، وانما قبله واتخذه لذاته دون أن يتغير لاهوته إلى الشكل والصورة الإنسانية. أنه لم يحتقر الوجود الإنساني ولم يهمله فأخذ خيالاً إنسانياً بدلا من الجسد الإنساني، وإنما هو بذاته الإله وُلد كإنسان، لكي يصبح الله والإنسان واحداً، كاملاً في كل شيء، فوُلد ميلاداً حقيقياً وطبيعياً. وهذا هو السبب في القول أن الآب «أعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم»، لكي يملك على السموات، ولكي يكون له سلطان لكي يُدين.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2019)

*الذى قيل عنه أنه قد صار أعظم من الملائكة ليس هو الكلمة خالق الملائكة, بل هو صورة الجسد الذى أتخذه الكلمة عندما وُلد من العذراء
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولى 12*​*

الكلمة بذاته، قبل أن يولد في الجسد الإنساني أراد أن يكمل كل الأشياء وأراد أن يكون له ذبيحة يقدمها (عب14:1). فالذي قيل أنه صار أعظم من الملائكة، ليس الكلمة خالق الملائكة، لئلا يظن أحد أنه عندما خلق الملائكة كان أقل من الملائكة، وانما الذي «صار» هو «صورة الجسد» التي أخذها الكلمة وجعلها صورته عندما وُلد ميلاداً طبيعيا من العذراء. هذه الصورة هي التي رفعها إلى مرتبة أعظم من مرتبة الميلاد البشري الآدمي الذي يخص آدم الأول، لأنه أتى بهذه الصورة إلى علاقة فائقة ووثيقة، حتى اننا بسبب ذلك قيل عنا نحن «مواطنون مع كل القديسين وأعضاء في بيت الله» (أف2 : 19)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 ديسمبر 2019)

*نحن صرنا بالتجسد أعضاء المسيح
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولى 13​
الكلمة الكائن قبل كل الدهور، والمساوي للآب في الجوهر، جاء في الأيام الأخيرة وتجسد من والدة الاله العذراء مريم، لكي يجدد ما قد خلق, وصُور في آدم الأول، أي الطبيعة التي فينا، والتي جعلها له بالأتحاد. وهكذا ظهر الاله الكائن قبل كل الدهور كإنسان ودعى المسيح. هذا وحده يجعلنا نحن «أعضاء المسيح». وكما هو مكتوب «نحن من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف30:5)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح فوق أي منطق إنسانى
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولى 13​
المتهورون فقط هم الذين يتجاسرون على أن يخضعوا المسيح للمنطق الإنساني المحدود القائم على التحليل والدراسة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 ديسمبر 2019)

*المعصية أفسدت الطبيعة البشرية
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الأولى 15​
المعصية أدت إلى فساد الطبيعة الإنسانية, وبسبب ذلك «ملك الموت على كل البشر». ولنفس السبب قيل: «جاء ابن الله لكي يبيد أعمال الشيطان».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح لم يكن إنساناً فقط, بل كان إنساناً وإلهاً
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثانية 18:1​
عندما يتحدث الكتّاب الموحى إليهم عنه أنه يأكل ويشرب وأنه وُلِد، فإنهم يقصدون أن الجسد كجسد وُلِد واقتات بالطعام المناسب لطبيعته. أما الله الكلمة نفسه الذى كان متحدًا بالجسد فإنه يضبط كل الأشياء, وكل أعماله التي عملها وهو في الجسد تظهر أنه لم يكن إنساناً فقط بل كان أيضاً الإله الكلمة. وأما هذه الأمور فإنها تُذكَر عنه لأن الجسد الذي أكل ووُلِد وتألم لم يكن جسد أحد آخر، بل كان جسد الرب نفسه. ولأنه صار إنساناً كان من المناسب أن تُقال عنه هذه الأمور كإنسان, حتى يتبين أنه أخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا لا خياليًا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح حملنا فى جسده
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثانية 6:25​
لأنه إذ رُفع هكذا فقد طهّر الهواء من كل خبث الشيطان وكل الأرواح النجسة كما يقول: «رأيت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء» وافتتح طريقًا جديدًا للصعود إلى السماء كما هو مكتوب: «ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهرية». فلم يكن الكلمة نفسه هو المحتاج لانفتاح الأبواب إذ هو رب الكل, فلم تكن مخلوقاته مغلقة في وجهه وهو الذي خلقها, بل نحن الذين كنا فى احتياج إلى ذلك، نحن الذين حملنا فى ذات جسده. لأنه كما قدّم جسده للموت عن الجميع، هكذا، بنفس هذا الجسد أيضاً، أعدّ الطريق للصعود إلى السموات.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 ديسمبر 2019)

*بعد القيامة لم يعد الموت مخيفا
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثانية 1:27​
قديما، قبل المجىء الإلهي للمخلّص، كان الموت مرعبًا حتى بالنسبة للقديسين، وكان الجميع ينوحون على الأموات كأنهم هلكوا. أما الآن، وبعد أن أقام المخلّص جسده، لم يعد الموت مخيفًا, لأن جميع الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح يدوسونه كأنه لا شئ، بل بالحرى يُفضّلون أن يموتوا على أن ينكروا إيمانهم بالمسيح، لأنهم يعرفون بكل يقين أنهم حينما يموتون فهم لا يفنون بل بالحرى يحيون عن طريق القيامة ويصيرون عديمي فساد.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 ديسمبر 2019)

*مقاومينا الذين ينكرون إلوهية المسيح فاقوا العميان
تجسد الكلمة, المقالة الثانية 3:32​
إن كان حتى الأعمى, رغم أنه لا يرى الشمس, فإنه عندما يشعر بالحرارة التي تشعها الشمس فإنه يعرف أنه توجد شمس فوق الأرض. هكذا أيضاً، إن كان مقاومينا لا يؤمنون حتى الآن بسبب أنهم لا يزالون عميانًا عن رؤية الحق، فإنهم على الأقل عندما يعرفون قوته في الذين آمنوا فلا ينبغي أن ينكروا إلوهية المسيح والقيامة التي أتمها.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح هو ابن الله بالحقيقة
تجسد الكلمة 6:32​
إن كانت الشياطين تعترف به، وإن كانت أعماله تشهد له يومًا فيومًا. فيجب أن يكون واضحًا, ويجب ألاّ يتصلف أحد ضد الحق, أن المخلّص قد أقام جسده, وأنه ابن الله بالحقيقة, المولود من الآب, وأنه هو كلمته وحكمته وقوته؛ الذي أتخذ في الأزمنة الأخيرة جسدًا لأجل خلاص الجميع, وأعلّم العالم عن الآب, وأبطل الموت, ووهب عدم الفساد للجميع بوعد القيامة، إذ قد أقام جسده كباكورة للراقدين، مُظهِرًا إياه بالصليب كعلامة للغلبة على الموت والفساد
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2019)

*الكتب المقدسة تضحد فكر اليهود
تجسد الكلمة 3:33
​من جهة اليهود، فإن الكتب المقدسة التي يقرأونها هى نفسها توضح عدم إيمانهم، إذ كل الكتاب الموحى به يصرخ عاليًا, شاهدًا لهذه الأمور في كلماته الصريحة. فالأنبياء سبق أن تنبأوا عن عجيبة العذراء وولادتها (للمسيح) قائلين: «هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2019)

*(المسيح) مُسح بالروح القدس
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثالثة 3:1​
(المسيح) مُسح بالروح القدس، ليس لأن اللاهوت قد مُسح أو انه يحتاج إلى المسحة، ولكن أيضاً لا يمكن أن تتم المسحة بدون اللاهوت، فهو كإله مسح جسده، وجسده هو الذي تقبل المسحة. فمن الواضح اننا لا نستطيع أن نصف الكلمة بالمسيح بدون الجسد البشري. كما انه لا يمكن أن يكون هو المسيح لو كان قد أخذ جسداً خيالياً أو شبه النفس الانسانية، وانما أخذ «صورة العبد» بغير استحالة التي فيها جوهر الحياة الانسانية, وهذا ما أعلنته صراحة الآلام والقيامة والتدبير كله، حسبما هو مكتوب ومعلن بكل وضوح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح ككلمة الله كائن قبل الدهور
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثالثة 5:1​
أن الله لم يبدأ وجوده من الناصرة، بل هو كائن قبل كل الدهور، والله الكلمة قد ظهر في الناصرة عندما تجسد وولد من العذراء القديسة مريم بالروح القدس في بيت لحم اليهودية ومن نسل داود وابراهيم وآدم، كما هو مكتوب، وأخذ من العذراء كل ما سبق الله وصوره في البدء وجعله للإنسان، ولكن بلا خطية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 ديسمبر 2019)

*التجسد هو تجديد للإنسانية
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثالثة 5:1​
التجسد ليس تحولاً في جوهر اللاهوت، وانما هو تجديد الإنسانية حسب إرادته, وذلك لكي «تصير الأمم من ذات الجسد ويشتركون في المسيح» (أف6:3). وكذلك يكتب الرسول لكي يصير الإنسان إلهاً. ولكن هذا لن يتحقق الا إذا صار الله إنساناً بكل حق ويبقى الاله الكامل والإنسان الكامل.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 ديسمبر 2019)

*المسيح أخذ لذاته الطبيعة الإنسانية التى خُلقت فى البدء
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثالثة 5:1​
الإله الابن الوحيد بكمال وملء إلوهيته قد سر أن يأخذ لذاته من احشاء العذراء وبميلاد طبيعي واتحاد لا انفصال فيه (ان يأخذ) الطبيعة الإنسانية التي خُلقت في البدء وان يجدد هذه الطبيعة لكي يؤسس خلاص البشر بالآلام والموت والقيامة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 ديسمبر 2019)

*كلمة الله صار إنساناً لكى يؤلهنا نحن
تجسد الكلمة 3:54​
لأن كلمة الله صار إنسانا لكى يؤلهنا نحن، وأظهر نفسـه في جسد لكى نحصل على معرفة الآب غير المنظور، واحتمل إهانة البشر لكى نرث نحن عدم الموت. لأنه بينما لم يمسه هو نفسه أى أذى، لأنه غير قابل للألم أو الفساد، إذ هو الكلمة ذاته, وهو الله، فإنه بعدم قابليته للتألم حفظ وخلّص البشر الذين يتألمون, والذين لأجلهم احتمل كل هذا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 ديسمبر 2019)

*من المستحيل إحصاء اعمال المسيح
تجسد الكلمة 4:54​
كما أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يحصى كل الأمواج بعينيه، لأن الأمواج تتتابع بطريقة تبلبل ذهن كل من  يحاول ذلك، هكذا مَن يحاول أن يحصى كل أعمال المسيح في الجسد، فمن المستحيل أن يدركها كلها, إذ إن الأعمال العظيمة التى تفوق ذهنه هى أكثر من تلك التى يظن أنه قد أدركها.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 ديسمبر 2019)

*طبيعة المسيح
تجسد الكلمة المقالة الثالثة 7​
أن الكلمة ظل إلهاً وتجسد وتأنس لكي نؤمن به إلهاً وإنساناً, وهكذا نؤمن بالمسيح هو الإله الذي أخذ صورة الإنسان لكي يخلص الذين يؤمنون به, ويتم القول «اذا اعترفت بفمك أن يسوع رب وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت», والواقع أن الله غير قابل للموت, ولا هو محتاج للقيامة, لأنه هو الذي يقيم الموتى. ولذلك صار من الضروري أن يكون لله شيء يقدمه لأجلنا في الموت وفي الحياة، وهكذا بتأنس الكلمة أمكنه أن يخلصنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 ديسمبر 2019)

*ملء اللاهوت حل عندما تجسد (المسيح) وظهر كآدم الثاني دون أن ينقسم إلى شخصين 
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثالثة 10

​​من أجل ذلك تجسد الكلمة وتأنس وهو الإله وصانع الإنسان, لكي يعطي الحياة للإنسان, ولكي يبيد العدو الظالم، فُولد من امرأة وجدد في ذاته صورة الإنسان كما خُلقت في البدء, وذلك بالظهور بجسده الخالي من الشهوات والأفكار الجسدية وصار مثال التجديد. والإرادة الإلهية الخاصة بالكلمة الإله كانت أيضاً في صورة العبد, لأن ملء اللاهوت حل عندما تجسد وظهر كآدم الثاني دون أن ينقسم إلى شخصين، وانما تم اتحاد حقيقي بين اللاهوت والناسوت، ولذلك السبب اقترب الشيطان من يسوع كإنسان، ولكنه لم يجد فيه ملامح الإنسان القديم ولا الزرع الذي زرعه في الإنسان، ولذلك لم ينجح في تجاربه، فهُزم واندحر في اضطراب وعجز فسأل «من هذا الآتي من أدوم» أي من أرض البشر و«يسير بقوة», لذلك قال الرب «رئيس هذا العالم آت ولن يجد شيئاً فيَّ»، رغم أننا تسلمنا وتعلمنا أن آدم الثاني كان له نفس آدم الأول وجسده وكل ما يخصه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 ديسمبر 2019)

*نحن نشترك مع المسيح فى قداسته
تجسد الكلمة – المقالة الثالثة 16​
حقاً أن الرب يدعى «الإنسان السمائي» ليس لأنه أخذ جسده من السماء، بل لأنه بالاتحاد جعل جسده سمائياً، رغم انه أخذه من الأرض، ولذلك نحن الأرضيين قيل عنا «وكما السمائي، هكذا السمائيين» (1كو48:15), أي بالاشتراك في قداسته وهذا ما جعله يأخذ كل صفات الجسد لكي يحوله إلى جسد سمائي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 ديسمبر 2019)

*ضد الأريوسيين 1-2-7​الشمس فإذ لم تحتمل تلك الإهانات المثيره التى وقعت على جسد الرب المشترك لنا جميعا والتى احتملها هو نفسه من أجلنا بإرادته, فإنها أستدارت وحجبت أشعتها وجعلت ذلك اليوم بلا شمس.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2019)

*ضد الأريوسيين 1-3-8​
أن الشيطان, وهو مبتكر الهرطقات ومؤلفها, يستعير أقوال الكتب المقدسة كغطاء يتستر من ورائه كى ينفث سمومه كى يخدع البسطاء، وذلك ليخفى الرائحة العفنة الكريهة الكامنة فى شروره. وهكذا خدع حواء، وهكذا حاك الهرطقات.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 ديسمبر 2019)

*ضد الآريوسيين 1-3-9
​نحن نتحدث بحرية عن الإيمان الصحيح النابع من الكتب الإلهية، ونضع هذا الإيمان كسراج على المنارة فنقول: «ابن حقيقى حسب الطبيعة للآب ومن نفس جوهره، وهو الحكمة وحيد الجنس, وهو الكلمة الحقيقى الوحيد لله, وهو ليس مخلوقاً ولا مصنوعاً، ولكنه مولود حقيقى من ذات جوهر الآب، ولذا فهو إله حق إذ هو واحد فى الجوهر, مع الآب الحقيقى».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 ديسمبر 2019)

*من رسالة لاون, بابا روما, إلى مجمع خلقدونية​
وبإفراغه (أي المسيح) نفسه بحيث صار غير المنظور منظورًا, وشاء مبدع الكائنات كلها أن يكون بين المائتين, كان ذلك تنازلاً من قبل الرحمة لا نقصًا في القدرة. وهكذا فالكائن نفسه الباقي في صورة الله صار إنسانًا في صورة عبد. لأن كلا من الطبيعتين حفظت خواصها بدون تغيير أو نقص. وكما أن صورة الله لا تنفي أو تزيل صورة العبد, هكذا صورة العبد لا تعطل صورة الله. لأنه وقد تباهى الشيطان بأن الإنسان الذي خُدع بحيلته قد حُرم من العطايا الإلهية, وبتجرده من موهبة الخلود وقع تحت حكم الموت المحزن, وهكذا وجد المخادع (أي إبليس) وهو في وسط تعاسته, نوعًا من العزاء بوجود شخص أخر رفيقًا له في المعصية. وأما الله فعملاً بمبدأ العدل فقد غيّر ما كان أعده للإنسان الذي خلقه, وجعله في منزلة سامية من الشرف, فنشأت الحاجة إلى السماح بمشورة سرية, حتى أن الذي لا يعتريه تغيير, والذي يستحيل أن تُجرد إرادته من كرمها ووجودها, ينجز خطته الأصلية من لطف محبته لنا بسر بعيد عن الفهم والإدراك.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يناير 2020)

*ضد الآريوسيين 1-3-9​
بالنسبة للكائنات الآخرى التى قال لها الرب: «أنا قلت أنتم آلهة» فإنها حصلت على هذه النعمة من الآب, وذلك فقط بمشاركتها الكلمة عن طريق الروح القدس, لأنه هو رسم جوهر الآب، هو نور من نور، وهو قوة وصورة حقيقية لجوهر الآب, لأن هذا ما قاله الرب أيضاً: «من رآنى فقد رآى الآب». فهو موجود علي الدوام، وهو كائن كل حين، ولم يكن قط غير موجود. وكما أن الآب أزلى هكذا أيضا فإن كلمته وحكمته يجب أن يكون أزلياً.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2020)

*ميلاد المسيح لأجلنا وقبوله الروح القدس لأجلنا
القديس كيرلس الكبير _ تفسير إنجيل يوحنا ظ£ظ©:ظ§​
«أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك». الذي كان قبل الدهور إلهاً، ومولوداً من الله يقول (الآب) عنه إنه قد ولده اليوم، لكي يقبلنا نحن فيه في التبني، لأن البشرية كلها كانت في المسيح من حيث إنه كان إنساناً. كذلك مع أن له الروح القدس كروحِهِ الخاص، يُقال إن الآب أعطاه إياه مرة أخرى، وذلك لكي نربح نحن فيه الروح ... فالابن الوحيد لم يقبل الروح القدس لنفسه ...ولكن لكونه صار إنساناً، صارت له في نفسه كل طبيعتنا، لكي يُقوِّمها بالتمام ويُشكِّلها من جديد على حالتها الأولى ... إذن نرى أن المسيح لم يقبل الروح لنفسه، بل بالحري لنا نحن فيه، لأن جميع الخيرات بواسطته تتدفَّق نحونا.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2020)

*في الروح القدس 
القديس باسيليوس الكبير​
كما أن الأجسام اللامعة الشفافة إذا وقعت عليها أشعة النور تصير هي نفسها مضيئة، وتشع من نفسها ضوءاً إضافياً، هكذا النفوس اللابسة الروح حينما تستضيء بالروح القدس، تصير هي نفسها روحية بالكمال، وترسل هذه النعمة في الآخرين أيضاً. من هنا تكون معرفة الأمور العتيدة، والدراية بالأسرار، وإدراك الخفيات، وتوزيع المواهب، والسيرة السماوية، والشركة في خورس الملائكة، والفرح الذي بلا نهاية، والثبات في الله، ومشابهة الله، وقمة المشتهي: أن نصير الله!*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يناير 2020)

*فتقر لأجلنا لكى يغنينا بفقره
للقديس كيرلس الكبير شرح لوقا 10​
الذى هو إبن بحسب الطبيعة قد صار مشابها لنا واخذ شكل العبد (فى ظ¢: ظ§) ليس لكى يدوم معنا فى حال العبودية بل لكى يحررنا نحن المربوطين بنير العبودية ويغنينا بالأشياء التى له، فإننا به ومعه قد دعينا أبناء لأنه اشترك فى فقرنا وهو غنى لكى يرفع طبيعة الإنسان إلى غناه الخاص به، لقد رأينا الشيطان ساقطا
ذلك الجبار رأيناه مذلولا، ذلك الذى كان مسجودا له رأيناه بلا كرامة، ذلك الذى حاول أن يختطف الألوهة رأيناه تحت أقدام القديسين، إذ أنهم أخذوا سلطانا أن ينتهروا الأرواح النجسة، وهذا امتياز فائق لطبيعة البشر وخاص بالله وحده الفائق الكل، وقد صار الكلمة الظاهر فى الشكل البشرى بدءت لنا فى هذة أيضا إذ كان ينتهر الأرواح النجسة.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يناير 2020)

*معمودية المسيح ومعموديتنا
للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمى العظة الثالثة عن الأسرار​
لما اعتمدتم للمسيح ولبستم المسيح صرتم «مشابهين صورة إبن الله » لأن الله إذ سبق وعيننا للتبنى جعلنا «مشابهين صورة جسد مجد المسيح » وأنتم صرتم «شركاء المسيح » ولذلك دعيتم بحق"مسحاء" فأن الله يقول عنكم:«لا تمسوا مسحائى». لقد صرتم مسحاء لأنكم قبلتم رسم الروح القدس وكل شىء قد تم فيكم على صورة ما حدث للمسيح لأنكم صرتم صورا للمسيح.
أما هو فلما اغتسل فى نهر الأردن ووهب المياة رائحة لاهوته صعد منها وظهر الروح القدس حالا عليه بجوهره، إذ أن المثيل يستريح على المثيل، وأنتم أيضا بشبه ذلك لما صعدتم من جرن الماء المقدس قد نلتم مسحة هى صورة لتلك التى مسح بها المسيح وهذا هو الروح القدس.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يناير 2020)

*القديس كيرلس 
شرح إنجيل يوحنا الفصل الثالث​
لأنكم تجاسرتم أيها السادة على أن تقولوا إن الابن أقل في بعض الأمور من الآب، فما هي هذه الأمور؟ هل الأزلية أحد هذه الأمور؟ فلستُ أظن أن أحداً يصل به الغباء إلى القول إن الابن أقل أزلية من الآب، فالابن قبل كل الدهور وهو خالق كل الدهور.
فالذي صنع الأزمنة لا ينطبق عليه مقياس الزمان، ولا يُمكن أن نُحدد زمان ولادته من الآب. وليس الابن أقل من الآب حجماً لأن الطبيعة الإلهية تعلو على مقاييس الأحجام والأجسام فكيف هو أقل؟ أفي المجد كما يظن البعض؟! أم في القوة؟! أم في الحكمة؟!
إذا كان الآب يفوق كل المقاييس المقبولة لدى العقل، فمن أين جاءت الجسارة للآريوسيين على مقارنة الآب بالابن والإدعاء أن الابن أقل من الآب، وإنكار كرامته الإلهية التي لهُ بالطبيعة؟ لأن المقارنة بين عظيم وأقل منه في العظمة يُمكن برهنتها وإثباتها إذا وضعناهما معاً ولكن حيث إن كرامة ومجد الآب تفوق الإدراك، فبأي مقاييس يُمكن إتمام المقارنة؟! في هذه الحالة بالذات يسقط الإدعاء أن الابن أقل من الآب.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يناير 2020)

*البابا كيرلس السكندرى
تفسير يو15:6​
ألا ترون أن خاتمة اتضاعه الإرادي كانت خاتمة مجيدة، وأن وداعة فكره كانت لنا أنها هى أصل أمور صالحة كثيرة بالنسبة لنا؟ لأن الوحيد الجنس إذ هو فى صورة الله الآب وضع نفسه، إذ صار إنسانا لأجلنا, ورغم أنه قد ظهر فى هذه الحياة بالجسد, لكنه لم يظل هكذا؛ لأنه سرعان ما رجع إلى كرامته الأولى ومجده الإلهى رغم أنه صار إنساناً؛ هكذا يمكن أن نفترض أن يكون لنا نحن أيضاً نفس الطريق. لأننا حين ننحدر بنفوسنا من الارتفاعات الفارغة للحياة الحاضرة، ونطلب الأمور المتضعة، فإننا يقينا سوف ننال (بالمقابل) المجد من أعلى، ونرتفع لنكون آلهة بالنعمة، لأننا على مثاله الذي هو فى الحقيقة ابن بالطبيعة, سوف نُدعى أبناء الله.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2020)

*عن الولادة الإلهية, للعذراء القديسة
يوحنا أسقف القسطنطينية​
‏لقد احتوت بطريقة غير موصوفة شمس البر. لا تطلب أن تعرف كيف؛ لأنه حيث يشاء الله, هناك يتراجع الناموس الطبيعي. إذن, فقد أراد واستطاع ونزل وخلًص. كل مقاليد الأمور في تدبير الله. اليوم يُولد هذا الذي هو كائن. وهذا الذي هو كائن يصير هذا الذي لم يكن (أي صار إنساناً). كان الله وصار إنساناً دون أن يتوقف عن أن يكون الله. لأنه لا بتحول الألوهية صار إنساناً، ولا لأجل تقدمه تحول من إنسان إلى إله، بل بالرغم من أنه كان الكلمة, بسبب عدم ‏تألمه, صار جسداً، بينما طبيعته ظلت غير متغيرة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مارس 2020)

*مع المسيح فى المعمودية وفى التجربة
للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزى
عظة ظ¤ظ : ظ،ظ  ، ظ،ظ، على المعمودية​
أن كان المجرب، عدو النور، يعتدى عليك بعد المعمودية، وهو يعتدى فعلا، كما اعتدى أيضا على ألهى الكلمة المستتر فى الجسد فلك ما تغلبه به . لا تخف المعركة، أشهر ضده الماء. أشهر ضده الروح الذى به تستطيع ايضا أن تطفئ جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة (أفظ¦: ظ،ظ¦)....
وإن كان يحاربك بالطمع ويريك جميع الممالك
فى لحظة وفى طرفة عين كأنها له ، ويطالبك بالسجود له، احتقره كمثل فقير لا يملك شيئا
وقل له وانت واثق بالختم (الروح القدس) الذى فيك: "انا ايضا صورة الله فقد لبست المسيح" (غلظ£: ظ¢ظ§) ، وتحولت إلى شكل المسيح بالمعمودية ، فاسجد أنت لى (أى للمسيح الذى في) وأنا أعلم يقينا أنه سيفر منهزما ومخزيا من أقوالك، فكما فر أمام المسيح، النور الأول، هكذا سيفر أمام الذين استناروا (اعتمدوا) بالمسيح، فلنعتمد إذن ، لكى نغلب.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مارس 2020)

*الشيخ الروحاني

​طوبي للذي نسي حديث العالم بحديثه معك.. لأن منك تكتمل كل حاجاته.. أنت أعطيت روح أبنك في قلبه والروح أعطاه دالة أن يطلب منك (كل ما لك) مثلما يطلب الأبن من أبيه.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مارس 2020)

*القديس كيرلس
تفسير متى ظ،ظ، - ظ¢ظ¨.​
لقد سكن فينا كلمة الله، وجعل الجسد البشري خاصا له، حتى أن كل ما أصاب هذا الجسد من جراء ناموس الخطية الشرس، الذي يطغى على أعضاء جسدنا ويقاوم ذهننا ويسبينا إلى ما يخصه، يبطله بواسطة نفسه. فقد أماته اولاً في جسده الخاص، حتى يرسل فينا (أو يشع فينا) شركة هذه النعمة، ذلك لكوننا من ذات جنسه بحسب طبيعة الجسد.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مارس 2020)

*على جبل التجربة
ضد الهرطقات للقديس إيرينيئوس​
كما أن(الشيطان) فى البدء أقنع الإنسان أن يخالف وصية خالقه وبذلك أخضعه تحت سلطانه، أعنى سلطان المخالفة والعصيان اللذين بهما ربط الإنسان، كان ينبغى بالتالى ان الشيطان حينما يغلب بواسطة الإنسان يربط بنفس الرباطات التى كان قد ربط بها الإنسان
حتى ينعتق الإنسان وينطلق من جديد نحو سيده، لذلك فإن كلمة الله، الذى هو خالق الكل، قد غلبه عندما صار إنسانا، وفضح عصيانه واخضعه بدوره للإنسان قائلا:«ها أنا أعطيكم السلطان لتدسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو» (لوظ،ظ : ظ،ظ©)*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مارس 2020)

*القديس غريغوريوس النزيانزي
الناطق بالإلهيات ( ثيؤلوغوس )​
أعظم اللاهوتيين في رأيي ليس من اكتشف كل شيء .. لكنه هو من تفوق على غيره في "التصور" ..وحقق في نفسه "صورة الحقيقة" ، أو "ظل الحقيقة" .. أفضل من غيره.*


----------

